#lubuntu 2011-03-21
<bonny> how do i turn on compositing in lubuntu
<jmarsden> bonny: I think there is a blog article... http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442 which talks about adding compiz and emerald... probably worth a look.
<bonny> k
<ruser> How do I enable MouseKeys (Numeric Keypad)
<ruser> Alt+Shift+Num Lock and Shift+Ctrl+Num Lock doesn't work
<semitones> hey kind of offtopic question maybe, but what are some of the things from ubuntu/GNOME that you miss in Lubuntu?
<moonchild> hey guys, quick question for y'all about lubuntu...
<moonchild> I'm looking for a distro that I can install on a 1-gig flash drive
<semitones> puppy linux :)
<semitones> so nice to use
<moonchild> will lubuntu (with a normal set of dev tools) fit?
<moonchild> yeah, I'd like to stay with the debian/ubuntu family of distros
<bonny> ok i have compizconfig settings manager how do i turn compositing on
<moonchild> so can I pack lubutu into a 1-gig disk?
<bonny> yes
<bonny> ok i have compizconfig settings manager how do i turn compositing on
<szczur> moonchild, i doubt it. i think 2,5 GB is a safe margin not counting the swap partition. especially if you want to install something
<moonchild> I don't want a swap
<szczur> of course you can create live-usb but then you won't be able to save anything permanently
<moonchild> just something that I can temporarily install on a box
<szczur> but you can of course try :)
<moonchild> yeah, I've tried a couple of distros that bomb out saying that they can't install on a medium that small
<szczur> you can also check installation from a mini.iso and install only base packages like lubuntu-core
<moonchild> hmm
<moonchild> check installation?
<szczur> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<bonny> OMG help me
<bonny> ???
<szczur> bonny, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<bonny> just tell me wat to do afterwards ill be right back
<szczur> wait for a moment
<szczur> bonny, after installation follow these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20I%20can%20autostart%20a%20program%20when%20logging%20in%20to%20Desktop
<szczur> but replace urxvtd.desktop with fusion-icon.desktop
<szczur> then go to system tools in programs menu and run compiz-fusion icon
<szczur> you can run, stop and restart compiz from there
<bonny> ya i see a whole load off info but nothing about compositing
<szczur> i mean making the fusion icon start automatically
<szczur> you have to run terminal and execute this
<szczur>  cp /usr/share/applications/fusion-icon.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<szczur> and then you're going to Menu -> Preferences -> Desktop Session Settings
<bonny> ok
<szczur> and tick the fusion icon
<szczur> you can also start the fusion icon manually by going to Menu -> System Tools -> Fusion Icon
<bonny> ok
<bonny> then wat do i do how do i enable compositing
<szczur> if you run fusion icon, you can rightclick it and in windowmanager choose compiz
<bonny> yep its compiz
<bonny> now what's the next step
<szczur> something like this > http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/fusionicon.jpg
<szczur> if the compiz is chosen then you should have it running right now
<bonny_> but then when i click compiz my taskbar just dissapears
<bonny_> and then i had to shutdown
<szczur> what graphics card do you have?
<bonny_> how do i check on lubuntu
<szczur> lspci | grep VGA
<szczur> in terminal
<bonny_> just type that in terminal
<szczur> yup
<semitones> Is it possible to adjust the DPI in lubuntu?
<bonny_> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bonny_> thats wat it says
 * jmarsden thinks... compiz on an Intel 810????  Is that really possible?
<jmarsden> compiz is not really intended to be run on 12 year old onboard graphics chips, as far as I know.
<bonny_> well i have two cpmuters ones a windows 7 and i had an old one so i decided to change it to a lubuntu
<jmarsden> That part is fine, it is the compiz part that is not so... usual.
<bonny_> well is there any way i can turn compositing on
<jmarsden> bonny_: I *think* you'd need to get a better graphics card, but I am not a compiz expert.  Why do you need compositing?
<bonny_> to make docky work
<jmarsden> OK... and why is docky essential on an older PC?
<bonny_> well that is true
<bonny_> im not sure
<bonny_> i need a dock i hate the taskbar for this
<bonny_> is there a low quality dock
<jmarsden> I think you need to get a better graphics card or learn to work without docky.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz#Hardware_requirements for some nfo on which graphics chips can run compiz.
<bonny_> ok
<bonny_> ok
<bonny_> do you know of any old games
<bonny_> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????///
<jmarsden> I'm an old command line server admin type guy, not a gamer :)  Others here may know.  if you want really old games, try nethack :)
<bonny_> which one of nethack do i install there are 4 choices
<bonny_>  nethack-x11 3.4.3-12ubuntu1
<bonny_>   nethack-qt 3.4.3-12ubuntu1
<bonny_>   nethack-lisp 3.4.3-12ubuntu1
<bonny_>   nethack-console 3.4.3-12ubuntu1
<jmarsden> Which one do you want?  console has console interface, lisp has lisp interface, and so on... :)  The console one is the closest to the original.
<bonny_> k
<bonny_> just to let you know im a kid thats im not used to this stuff that much
<bonny_> which category is it in (nethack)
<bonny_> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<bonny_> ??
<bonny_> ???
<bonny_> ?????
<bonny_> ???????
<bonny_> ??????
<jmarsden> A little patience and fewer question marks would be nice.  Did you read the man page  (  man nethack ) ?
<szczur> depends on which one you have installed. x11 and qt ones should be in games, and console one you have to run through terminal by typing nethack
<szczur> i don't think that rougelike rpg will be good for you
<szczur> meh
<jmarsden> szczur: Is there a list of "games that work well on older PCs running Lubuntu" somewhere?
<szczur> i don't think so. you can try happypenguin.org
<jmarsden> I was just thinking where to point him when he comes back :)
<szczur> i always installed supertux-stable and xmoto and on PC with OpenGL enabled hedgewars, openarena, teeworlds
<szczur> it all depends on OGL since not too much ggames are capable of doing software rendering
<szczur> on such old systems
<szczur> don't know much about opengl suport on intel olders that i 865 or something like this
<szczur> not that i care, too :)
<jmarsden> Yes, i810 is really pretty old!
<szczur> and another site will be playdeb.net
<szczur> they have even own ppa for easy installation of games
<szczur> goodnight
<semitones_tea> how do you upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on lubuntu?
<semitones_tea> and is 10.04 an LTS?
<szczur> you can go to menu > Preferences > Update manager
<szczur> and update from there
<szczur> you should get information abount new ubuntu release
<szczur> and you can do this from there
<dio525i> okay szczur .... i'm done installing...got everything to work...it seems a lot of things were easier to just install gnome apps on lxde....everything is still pretty snappy but i get to not have to go too in depth to configure things
<szczur> and if you don't see it (which may occur) go to Menu > Preferences -> Software Sources
<szczur> select updates tab
<szczur> change the Release Upgrade drop down to "Normal Releases" and close the application
<dio525i> yeah i am on lubuntu 10.04 which seems to have the ubuntu-main repos turned off by default...that's okay i checked
<szczur> and then you can run update manager again
<szczur> dio525i, that was to semitones_tea :)
<moonchild> szczur: thanks for the info on the mini-iso
<szczur> moonchild, did you manage to install it?
<moonchild> that did an install in about 550 megs
<dio525i> almost the same thing i asked you 4hours ago
<szczur> ohh, great :)
<dio525i> i was thinking "this guy is pretty persistent on the advice"
<szczur> dio525i, yeah, some gnome programs are easier to use than lxde counterparts
<moonchild> it should have been a bit less, but installing openssh-server from the installer sucks in xauth as a recommends + half of gnome
<szczur> dio525i, that's called night shift :P
<szczur> no one is here :>
<moonchild> hey!
<semitones_tea> thanks szczur :0
<semitones_tea> :)
<szczur> semitones_tea, no problems :)
<dio525i> szczur, night shift? what time is it where you are?
<moonchild> szczur: in any event, I've had a 128 Mb usb stick sitting around & that iso is perfect to stick on that ;)
<szczur> 3:46 AM at the moment
<moonchild> UK?
<szczur> GMT+1 (Poland/Lower Silesia)
<moonchild> ahh
<moonchild> hmm
<moonchild> then you are only an hour off of UK time?
<szczur> don't know when we make switch to DST however
 * moonchild thought you were 2
<szczur> then it would be hour later
<szczur> :)
<szczur> i wish i were 2
<moonchild> we (in the US) just switched last weekend
<szczur> :)
<szczur> 6 days left
<moonchild> anyway, I'll be back in a few
<dio525i> dedication to answering questions.... bad-ass szczur...seriously bad-ass
<szczur> 27th of March
<szczur> dio525i, i'd rather say it's soem kind of insomnia
<szczur> however i sleep to 12 AM :>
<szczur> that's badass :)
<szczur> or 12 PM, i'm confused
<dio525i> haha
<szczur> 12:00 (24hr clock)
<dio525i> understood
<szczur> much easier
<szczur> HA! 12 PM :)
<szczur> wiki, i love you
<dio525i> indeed...it's 22:50 (toronto, canada) where i am...i'll stick around for a bit keep you company for a while
<dio525i> just configuring my vsftpd
<szczur> heh, funny i helped 3 people in less than half an hour
<szczur> or got a response after my help
<dio525i> what??
<szczur> ftp server. always wantes to set one. never got myself to do this
<szczur> couldn't find a reason why i should have one :)
<dio525i> i use it to serve files to myself when i'm at work
<dio525i> ftp:// is supported by firefox/chrome/ie8-9 so i don't have to install putty on a windows box or deal with mac os x crapness and do it through sftp
<szczur> http+ssh is enough for me :)
<szczur> aahhh, right
<dio525i> yeah....is there a way to serve sftp though an http address?
<jmarsden> Well, you can run sshd on port 80, but I'm not sure what the point would be exactly?
<dio525i> dunno....vsftp seems to have the type of restrictions i need to serve files to the outside world....i just hate the configuration
<dio525i> it takes me a while...i'm not a wizard and i always forget what i'm doing everytime because I don't have to configure ftps very often
<jmarsden> dio525i: FTP has usernames and passwords in the clear... so insecure, so a bad idea except for anonymous use, IMO.
<szczur_> see you tomorrow
<szczur_> goodnight guys
<dio525i> jmarsden ...i setup a virtual user for vsftp and restrict access to home dir, then mount specific directories without write privileges into that users dir....based on membership to another specific user group that doesn't have access to any other dirs on the system
<dio525i> i don't know if that makes it any more secure...but it seems like to me someone would have to guess at a lot of things in order to gain access to my regular system?
<dio525i> anyways.... sorry i'll cut the banter jmarsden ...
<aetherian> why on earth is "internet" not in the dictionary, I mean really. (the linux english thing)
<jmarsden> aetherian: the command    dict internet    gives me 5 different definitions... do you really need more than that?
<aetherian> nonono
<aetherian> like
<aetherian> the library thingy, like
<aetherian> when I type internet anywhere, it thinks it's a typo.
<jmarsden> In what program using what spelling checker?
<EricR2427> Try capitalizing it :)
<aetherian> since when is internet a proper noun o.o
<aetherian> it works, mind you
<jmarsden> aetherian: dict internet will give you definitions for the capitalized and lowercase forms, technically they mean different things.
<aetherian> ...
<aetherian> I don't have dict. I don't need dict.
<aetherian> it's bloty
<aetherian> *bloaty
<aetherian> jeez
<jmarsden> Since you apparently don't know the difference between Internet and internet, maybe you do need a dictionary :) :)
<aetherian> besides, you proved my point
<jmarsden> If you prefer, see http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/internet#Noun
<aetherian> if internet also has meaning, it should work :)
<aetherian> and I don't need a damn dictionary
<semitones> hey when I try the USB live cd method i get all these I/O errors starting up before getting to the login screen... and then i can't login
<semitones> would those be present when i install?
<semitones> and on the login screen, everywhere there's supposed to be text, there are boxes instead
<semitones> i'm going to try restarting ... :/
<semitones> same thing... is using PloP to boot from CD problematic for some reason?
<semitones> how can you change default keyring to not appear every time you turn on the computer?
<bioterror> easily
<bioterror> rigt click that network icon
<bioterror> edit connections
<bioterror> if it's wireless
<bioterror> choose wireless tab
<bioterror> choose your network connection, edit it and mark that "available to all users" checkbox
<semitones> awesome! thanks got it :)
<semitones> also if update-manager is not installed, is it safe to install that and then do a dist upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<semitones> or just install it to get security updates for 10.04
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<semitones> and can I install the ubuntu-software-center on 10.04?
<bioterror> why would you want to install bloat software center
<semitones> this pc is for my dad
<semitones> I think he'd like it better than synaptic
<bioterror> install openssh-server and install stuff remotely for him :D
<semitones> personally I like it better, but if it runs slowly on this computer i'll take it off again
<semitones> I want him to be able to install solitaire on his own :p
<semitones> is "ace-of-penguins" pretty lightweight?
<bioterror> yes
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: hello
<bioterror> hi
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: now i've made resolv.conf static but the problem now when i launch wvdial it show other primary dns that those i have in my resolv
<bioterror> why dont you use network manager
<kosaidpo|> uhmm ill but  i wanna keep it as the last solution : ] bioterror
<bioterror> you have it as a default
<kosaidpo|> i unistalled it a long time ago  bioterror ;D
<bioterror> kosaidpo|, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-818169.html this one goes for free, for the next tip I'll charge 80e per an hour ;)
<kosaidpo|> bioterror:  i've tried many ways in the net but it didnt work
<bioterror> have you tried that uncommenting userpeerdns
<bioterror> sorry, commenting
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: yeshh i diid
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-disable-wvdial-auto-dns-use-static-dns-settings
<kosaidpo|> fllowed this one too
<bioterror> you have opendns installed?
<kosaidpo|> noo use google dns
<bonny> are there any old games for lubuntu?
<kosaidpo|> try warmux idk if its old
<kosaidpo|> its 2d game
<bonny> i have that already
<bonny> anything else?
<kosaidpo|> arena
<kosaidpo|> i guess if u go to the doc or make a google seach u ll get plenty
<bonny> k
<bioterror> xbill
<bioterror> dopewars
<bioterror> nethack
<bonny> thanks bio terror
<bonny> how would i install nethack on lx terminal
<bonny> sudo apt-get install nethack
<bonny> ?
<bioterror> something like that
<bonny> k
<bonny> is there any mario games or something similar you know of
<bioterror> yes
<bonny> can you tell me
<bioterror> apt-cache show smc
<bonny> just type that in terminal
<bioterror> supertix is also 2D jump n run
<bonny> k
<bioterror> xscavenger this is nice game
<bonny> ok
<bonny> what category is xscavenger in
<bonny> i dont see it in games
<bonny> and I tried sudo apt-get install supertix but in says couldnt find package supertix
<bioterror> tux
<bonny> ok
<bonny> 86 megabites then i guess its a good game
<bioterror> disk space is almost free nowdays
<bonny> true
<bonny> wow haha it's aa different version of mario it looks liek from the screenshots
<semitones> does lubuntu 10.04 automatically update?
<semitones> mine doesn't have update-manager installed even
<Yorvyk> semitones, it doesn't, you can install update-manager if you want.
<semitones> Yorvyk, does a more lightweight option exist? The computer is for my dad/family, so it would be cool if I could run aptitude on a schedule or something
<MrChrisDruif> cron?
<Yorvyk> That's why it wasn't in 10.04 as it can bring low resource machines to a halt while it's functioning.
<semitones> it would have to have sudo powers, and automatically agree to download and install updates. can cron do that?
<semitones> i could have it run when idle or something
<Yorvyk> apt has a switch to force assume 'yes'
<MrChrisDruif> semitones: Well....it's possible, by having the password in a file (not very safe)
<MrChrisDruif> -y
<semitones> hmmmm
<Yorvyk> I believe sudo can be forced to ignore the password or some thing.  Have a google there are various solutions available.
<aetherian> how on earth...
<aetherian> hey, is there an easy to do port of zork for linux?
<semitones> Yorvyk, that doesn't sound very safe :p
<aetherian> all these source things have no makefiles :(
<Yorvyk> semitones, this explains how it's done http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791719
<Yorvyk> the sudo bit anyway
<semitones> thanks!
<Yorvyk> semitones, I'd install update-manager and have it run weekly.
<semitones> that's probably the best option :P
<semitones> can it install updates without a password?
<MrChrisDruif> semitones: Nope
<MrChrisDruif> And Yorvyk's idea is probably best
<MrChrisDruif> semitones: Did he come from windows?
<semitones> he's confident with windows and mac, I have no doubt he'll get used to linux
<aetherian> ughmac
<semitones> aetherian, he had mac back in 1984 :p
<semitones> What if I made a script that ran aptitude update, and then popped up a terminal with aptitude safe-upgrade asking you for a password?
<semitones> and set it to run weekly
<Yorvyk> update-manager can be set to run as a background task with out any user intervention
<semitones> Yorvyk, if that's true I'll probably just install that. if it runs weekly it won't have too much drag on the system
<semitones_tea> is "/etc/lxdm/default.conf" still all you edit to enable auto login?
#lubuntu 2011-03-22
<SchleuderPeter> hey! maybe someone could help me. i switched the VGA from ati rage xl with 8mb to a rage 128 pro with 32 mb. now the lubuntu is not booting. people in ubuntu forums say, it must be a problem with the L of lubuntu
<SchleuderPeter> nobody here who could help me?
<thraspic> in lxde i'd like to change just the colors of the main menu, is there a config file where this stuff can be customized?
<jmarsden> aetherian: zork (Z-machine) interpreters for Linux already exist.  sudo apt-get install frotz
<gnewb> Huh?
<wolfpack> gnewb: ??
 * jmarsden thinks... after three hours of silence in the channel, gnewb says "Huh?" ... that is a hard question to answer well :) gnewb, can you be more specific?
<gnewb> Oh my, someone is actually here, I am shocked and amazed, now, I have some KDE stuff on this install, I added K3B but now I have all this other stuff that is KDE'ish'.
<jmarsden> How exactly did you add k3b ?   Maybe you did sudo apt-get install k3b     and forgot the --no-install-recommends  switch?
<gnewb> I really could not get xfburn to function properly, so that was my workaround, now that I am done, do I just replace the system or kernel from a backup, oh ,I think it was in synaptic.
<jmarsden> OK, I suspect it may pull in a pile of recommends by default.
<gnewb> I think it did,,,a bunch of stuff.
<bioterror> xfburn relies to HAL
<jmarsden> Being a command-line kind of person, I tend to use wodim :)
<gnewb> xfburn is in the default install?
<jmarsden> Yes.  Under Sound and Video in the menus.  However, at 01:48AM local time, I should go to bed and let bioterror answer :)
<bioterror> dont you!
<bioterror> I'm at work and totally busy once again :(
<bioterror> I miss times when I had time to IRC
<gnewb> 0348 , actually , 1048Zulu, I think
<jmarsden> I'm at home and pretty tired... and just did some slightly weird fixes for php5 in Natty -- the new multiarch stuff has broken its configure script... bug #739977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739977 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP5 FTBFS in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739977
<jmarsden> Goodnight all (or maybe good morning!)
<gnewb> Thank you
<gnewb> eltigre: See at about the bottom of the last link I posted?
<gnewb> eltigre: This one has some data on that exact thing:> http://lists.therestfulway.com/pipermail/webmachine_lists.therestfulway.com/2010-August/000276.html
<gnewb> whoops
<esing123> hey lubuntu community
<esing123> how do I run this as autostart in lubuntu: /usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -o /tmp/x11vnc.log -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -nomodtweak
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there's guide for autostart on login
<esing123> I know about etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but I think I cannot use the autostasrt for the line
<esing123> thx bioterror
<esing123> hmm bioterror . Can I use the session autostart for the whole line: /usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -o /tmp/x11vnc.log -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -nomodtweak                 too ?
<bioterror> should be possible
<esing123> would I have to create a .desktop file and put that line in there?
<bioterror> yes
<esing123> thx :)
<esing123> strange it is not listed in desktop session settings
<esing123> I have created x11vnc.desktop in ~/.config/autostart/
<esing123> OK. I copied the x11vnc.desktop file to ~/.config/autostart/       ... How do I adjust this line into the .desktop file?  /usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -o /tmp/x11vnc.log -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -nomodtweak
<esing123> bioterror?
<bioterror> Exec=/usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -o /tmp/x11vnc.log -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -nomodtweak
<esing123> My original .desktop file in /usr/.../applications/ has a different Exec then than in autostart . does this matter or I can do this?
<bioterror> you want it to have a different exec, right?
<esing123> yep
<esing123> Only for the autostart
<esing123> *have to reboot to test vnc*
<esing123> thanks bioterror it worked
<bioterror> ofcourse it worked ;)
<bioterror> you made it!
<esing123> :))
<bioterror> why wouldnt it work
<esing123> Someone has an idea about VNC linux server ?
<esing123> hi
<esing123> bioterror
<esing123> the reason why vnc does not work is somehow the wrong exec path
<esing123> if I start x11vnc manually it works
<esing123> but I want to autostart it _plus_ have it open forever
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<aetherian> yes
<silverarrow> I have a new USB wireless adaptor lubuntu will not detect
<aetherian> hmm
<silverarrow> I am now booted up in puppy, it managed to find it
<silverarrow> any idea how to go about it?
<aetherian> uhh
<aetherian> not many people are actually /here/ here
<aetherian> and I can't help you
<silverarrow> There is a tiny driver CD with linux drivers for the ralink card, but I cannot manage to install in or unpack it
<aetherian> why not
<aetherian> what's the error
<silverarrow> I shall have to try ubuntu then¸ it's basically the same
<aetherian> o.o
<aetherian> except bloated
<aetherian> get debian :>
<silverarrow> It will not unpack the linux driver, in boot, I have tried to open from several applications
<silverarrow> oh, the ubuntu room I mean, I can't use ubuntu on this laptop lol
<aetherian> ...
<aetherian> why won't it unpack it
<aetherian> error message?
<silverarrow> I get not enough rights, or just cannot open
<aetherian> ...
<aetherian> have you been doing it with superuser?
<silverarrow> I open it root, and there's an option where you fill in password
<silverarrow> well, I have only one user on the computer
<aetherian> you're using the command "su"?
<aetherian> say sudo (insert command here)
<silverarrow> I tried access the cd from synaptic but it would not detec cd,
<silverarrow> no, I am totally terminal illiterate
<aetherian> type "sudo (depackage command)
<aetherian> "
<aetherian> and everyone knows that rm -rf ~/ helps a lot
<aetherian> ^joke
<silverarrow> it's a mini CD with lots of driver options, mac, all the windows versions, and linux, do you think it will find the right one from terminal?
<aetherian> if you specify the right one >.>
<silverarrow> ajajaj
<silverarrow> I might just install puppy on the harddrive
<silverarrow> lol
<aetherian> .-.
<aetherian> thou fail
<silverarrow> lubuntu is suppose to be a bit more stable as full install
<aetherian> lubuntu is nice and easy for beginners
<aetherian> and lxde>gnome
<bioterror> os x is nice and easy for beginners
<bioterror> they can just watch that trippy screensaver
<aetherian> ...
<aetherian> os x if fail for all users
<bioterror> what?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> but is there no easy way to install drivers from cd?
<aetherian> there is
<silverarrow> when I boot up in lubuntu again, I shall have no internet
<aetherian> just install the damn thing
<silverarrow> "#¤£$½¥ I have tried
<bioterror> have you read the manual
<silverarrow> it resists
<bioterror> have you checked the cd for README
<bioterror> or INSTALL
<bioterror> or what ever content it has
<aetherian> RTFM >:
<bioterror> :>
<bioterror> use wire connection?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> the detailed explanation is only for windows
<silverarrow> linux users have to fend for them selves
<silverarrow> however, the linux drivers are there
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe,
<silverarrow> I would actually just go for puppy, if I could figure a way to make it boot from full harddrive install
<aetherian> don't get puppy >.>
<bioterror> yeah, go with the TinyCore
<bioterror> :---)
<aetherian> :D
<aetherian> (I'm in the channel, actually)
<aetherian> I use that at times
<bioterror> DSL is dead, if I recall right
<aetherian> DSL fails it
<aetherian> tomsrtbt all the way
<bioterror> but I cant imagine myself running something called "puppy" ;)
<bioterror> ps. I hate dogs
<bioterror> and cats
<aetherian> ...yay tomsrtbt...
<silverarrow> well, then it is all about makeing my new wireless work
<silverarrow> maybe I shall have to buy an old model, one that lubuntu have all drivers for
<silverarrow> this is so daft
<bioterror> your first mistake was buying a wireless card without first checking if it has a built in drivers in kernel
<silverarrow> well, I just bought one
<bioterror> but mount that CD and check what it has inside it
<bioterror> we cannot do it for you
<silverarrow> it had a linux penguin in it
<silverarrow> on it*
<silverarrow> it is the latest card from Ralink I think, it will probably be standard next ubuntu edition
<silverarrow> puppy have clever driver install stuff
<silverarrow> lubuntu might just be a bit dim and not recongize it
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> why dont you then boot into your perfect Puppy Linux and stop disliking Lubuntu
<bioterror> (ps. it has the same kernel from kernel.org ;)
<aetherian> it still fails
<aetherian> I say get TCL
<aetherian> tcl>arch
<bioterror> hoh
<bioterror> "The real Puppy, the mascot for Puppy Linux, was a very tiny dog, a Chihuahua, but totally fearless."
<bioterror> I hate that kind of small dogs, always barking with their annoying voice, and when you step closer to it, it will piss all over the places and run away
<aetherian> I just hate dogs
<aetherian> what is the difference, apart from some applications, between ubuntu and lubuntu, except that lubuntu uses lxde?
<bioterror> aetherian, hmmm, Lubuntu runs on Openbox+LXDE and Ubuntu is GNOME
<bioterror> aetherian, and Lubuntu tries to avoid Gnome packages, but that's impossible atm. ;)
<tar-gz> Hi!
<head_victim> Gday!
<silverarrow> hi
<head_victim> Gday how are you
<silverarrow> fine thanks
<silverarrow> I'm still struggeling with a driver package on CD
<silverarrow> I have a new USB wifi
<head_victim> What's the brand and model?
<silverarrow> it is a ralink card inside at least
<silverarrow> and it is marked december 2010
<head_victim> Did you buy it online?
<silverarrow> maybe it is too new for ubuntu to have added them?
<silverarrow> yes
<head_victim> Can you give a link to it?
<silverarrow> slow sorry
<silverarrow> thing is I have to install opera, I am in puppy
<silverarrow> I managed to load windows driver in puppy that recogniced the usb wifi
<head_victim> Ah that's ok, Just trying to see if I can help and a link should give me enough info to see if I can find more for you
<head_victim> If it works in puppy it should work ok in Ubuntu as long as you have all the dependencies installed
<aetherian> why do you need opera D:
<silverarrow> default browser in puppy is dillo, no pictures on anything
<silverarrow> a bit weird browser
<aetherian> try links :)
<aetherian> but really
<aetherian> don't use opera
<aetherian> use something open source :)
<silverarrow> I usually use opera and firefox, they work with everything
<bioterror> dillo gives pictures
<bioterror> I've used it on SalixOS LXDE
<aetherian> also I hear chromium is good
<bioterror> and opera is good, but adblock sucks
<bioterror> hard to get rid of empty spaces on webpages
<bioterror> that's just too huge disadvantage that I use opera only on mobile devices
<silverarrow> thing is, lubuntu doesn't detect the usb wireless at all
<head_victim> silverarrow: might need a modprobe or two
<silverarrow> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/B-150M-USB-WiFi-802-11n-g-Wireless-Lan-Card-Adapter-/250792369631?pt=UK_Computing_Networking_SM&hash=item3a6463dddf
<silverarrow> that took a long time
<silverarrow> sorry head_victim
<head_victim> Wow, there is surprisingly little detail in that description
<head_victim> I'll have a look around and see what I can find.
<Unit193> lsusb might help
<head_victim> If it works under puppy can you put into pastebin the result of lsusb
<head_victim> !pastebin
<head_victim> Unit193: great minds think alike :)
<silverarrow> the drivers are ralink
<silverarrow> Ralink Version AU06, and install path RTL8188
<head_victim> AH ok that's something we can use
<silverarrow> in puppy I managed to use the xp drivers found in the CD
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526849&page=4
<head_victim> I'd start there :)
<silverarrow> my old network adapter was ralink too, but it worked fine
<silverarrow> thanks
<head_victim> If it has working firmware you might just need to copy it to the correct folder though
<head_victim> The other option might be to plug it in and then search for non free drivers and see if it finds them that way
<silverarrow> there's drivers for all the windows versions, mac and linux, but really hard to install them
<silverarrow> I have read all the read me files, but no helå
<head_victim> Well in the forum post it shows you where you need to copy the files to so instead of wget'ing the ones off the website just copy them from your cd
<silverarrow> hmm
<head_victim> In the past I've copied firmware into /lib/firmware and then modprobed it to make sure it worked then added it to the boot up modprobe
<silverarrow> I wish they would have fixed the bug somehow
<silverarrow> bad network cards
<head_victim> The problem is the firmware probably isn't open source so it probably can't be included in the kernel or in the repositories
<silverarrow> might be
<head_victim> That's the issue I've had with every device I've had to play around with the firmware for
<Unit193> head_victim: Doesn't *ubuntu have a tool to find the drivers for you? (I know it works with nvidia)
<silverarrow> the ralink hompage have all kinds of driver available for free, but installation is a mind pussle
<head_victim> Unit193: that was the "the other option was to plug it in and search for non free drivers" but yeah probably wasn't clear enough
<silverarrow> there might me a solution though, because eventually the ralink / realtech driver are included in ubuntu driver packages
<silverarrow> at least many of them
<Unit193> I got that part (I was thinking you could do that) I just didn't know if that would get new ralink drivers
<head_victim> silverarrow: as long as they are open source ones then yes
<silverarrow> I should think so, because the Ralink company boasts about linux friendly hardware, and work together with open source oriented people
<Jef91> Anyon else get "error permission denied" when opening PCManFM as root in their user's home folder?
<head_victim> Jef91: yes I do
<head_victim> Now I can't get it to close :;/
<Jef91> hit OK
<Jef91> and then it works fine
<Jef91> its just a very annoying error message
<head_victim> I've hit ok about 100 times now
<head_victim> kill time
<head_victim> I didn't gksudo though so that might have been the issue
<Jef91> does it via sudo and gksudo
<Jef91> gksudo is just a grahical sudo head_victim
<Unit193> head_victim: xkill >:)
<head_victim> Unit193: kill -9 works for me ;)
<head_victim> I can't get my USB floppy drive to work under Ubuntu though, annoying
<bioterror> Unit193, http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/ moore leet way to do it
 * Unit193 also loves htop :)
<Unit193> bioterror: Wow... just wow.... I take it you use that one?
<bioterror> Unit193, I tried it back in the 90's ;)
<bioterror> but that's coolest way to "kill" process
#lubuntu 2011-03-23
<bonny> ok when i first installed lubuntu on my computer i said that when i startup the computer it automatically logs me in but now i want the login screen what do i do to change the settings
<head_victim> bonny: I'm having a quick look to see if I can find it for you
<bonny> hey head victim remember me k
<head_victim> bonny:  post 6 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596832 looks REALLY promising
<bonny> ok
<head_victim> I'd change the "autologin=usernamegoeshere" to "#autologin=usernamgoeshere"
<head_victim> ON the second line of the second code box
<head_victim> To me that should make it not auto login
<bonny> where do i change it though
<head_victim> The first text box says it's
<head_victim> sudo nano /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<head_victim> there
<bonny> ok
<bonny> so i jjust put # infront of auto login
<head_victim> Yep, to me that should make it not autologin
<head_victim> If for some reason it doesn't work and breaks something all you need to remember is whree the file is to remove the # you added
<bonny> then wat do i do press enter anywhere
<head_victim> Nope, just hit "control+x" and then when it prompts you to save you hit "y"
<juniorsa> Hi, I am trying to get remote access working like in ubuntu, any suggestions?
<head_victim> juniorsa: define remote access? SSH, VNC, RDP, ?
<juniorsa> head_victim: not sure what they use in ubuntu, but I was hoping someone here would be familiar with that
<head_victim> What sort of access do you want though? Command line? Full GUI? What are you trying to do remotely?
<juniorsa> how can I connect to lubuntu from another linux or windows PC to access the lubuntu one remotely
<juniorsa> full gui
<juniorsa> I would like to use it remotely
<head_victim> Ah over a LAN or over the internet?
<juniorsa> I would like to run a quad core phenom with virtualbox and several lubuntu guests, over a lan, and remotely access the virtual machines
<head_victim> Ok just checking because over the internet full gui can be really slow and painful.
<head_victim> Even over a lan you may not want to watch videos.
<juniorsa> right, any suggestions or comments
<juniorsa> it's a gige lan
<head_victim> tightvnc
<head_victim> Just looking up the best way to implement it in Lubuntu
<juniorsa> so apt-get install tightvnc?
<juniorsa> what's the difference between vnc4server and tightvnc
<head_victim> I"ve found tightvnc to have better compression which means it looks better on the viewer end
<juniorsa> ok sounds good to me
<head_victim> I thought I had a good page to help you set up the server end securely but can't seem to find it
<head_victim> So is the viewing end Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<juniorsa> windows or ubuntu or lubuntu
<juniorsa> I just can't justify PCs for everyone in the house, so I was thinking of virtualbox and some remote access software
<head_victim> If they have remote access won't you still need remote PCs to access it with?
<juniorsa> old pcs nothing new
<head_victim> You might find local installs of Lubuntu just as good as using remote
<juniorsa> I'll try that too
<head_victim> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#faq-display-manager is one of the better places for info
<juniorsa> cool, I will get reading, thanks
<head_victim> It assumes basic CLI knowledge but is pretty easy to follow
<head_victim> tightvnc is not what I was thinking of
<head_victim> You need to use x11vnc to run the server and then possible tightvnc as a viewer but it explains it on the page
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> I got a little question. May I use "Now playing" in lubuntu 10.10 with Pidgin and Aqualung?
<juanantonio> Anyone helps?
<juanantonio> I found some information concerning Pidgin and Audocious
<juanantonio> but I don't know if that serves
<juanantonio> There someone?
<juanantonio> Ok, I will try by myself. Thanks ;)
<juanantonio> Hello. I would like to know if it's possible to have the songs I am listening to with Aqualung in Pidgin, I cannot see it in the list of Musictracker
<bioterror> no plugin between aqualung and pidgin?
<bioterror> if no, code one or live without it ;)
<juanantonio> Hehehe, I will live without it thenç
<juanantonio> I am not able to code one
<juanantonio> but no plugin between both of them
<juanantonio> There are a lot of players in MuscTrackers, I was even trying with autodetection, and also with other players...but nothing
<Brunoir> hey
<Brunoir> i tried everything to install lubuntu on my Dell Latitude but nothing works
<Brunoir> even burned cd's doenst work
<bioterror> which latitude
<bioterror> no problems with D600 and D420
<Brunoir> ehm
<Brunoir> wait
<Brunoir> latitude cpx
<bioterror> oh, "old" ones
<Brunoir> and then i tried bootin via usb
<bioterror> maybe noacpi might help
<Brunoir> doesnt work too...
<Brunoir> noacpi?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Brunoir> yes would be nice to come to this menue
<Brunoir> :P
<Brunoir> He doesnt boot anything then stock windows
<bioterror> hard to help if you dont get even into GRUB
<Brunoir> yes into GRUB i can
<Brunoir> i installed xubuntu via wibu
<Brunoir> but want lubuntu only
<bioterror> install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> and then remove xfce stuff
<Brunoir> how to install lubuntu-desktop?
<Brunoir> tried everything oO
<bioterror> Wed20:30 <Brunoir> i installed xubuntu via wibu
<bioterror> boot into your xubuntu
<Brunoir> ok
<Brunoir> then?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Brunoir> then it works?
<bioterror> if you can boot into xubuntu
<Brunoir> yes i can
<Brunoir> ok will try
<Brunoir> oh
<Brunoir> seems to work
<Brunoir> oh yeah
<Brunoir> thank you very much
<Brunoir> and how can i delete windows completly via lubuntu?
<Brunoir> dont need it
<bioterror> dunno about wubis
<Brunoir> what?
<bioterror> I dont know about wubi installations
<Brunoir> damn
<Brunoir> but thx
<Brunoir> will find a way
<sertyff> hi
<sertyff> how can I get a lubuntu disk on cd or dvd?
<Brunoir> i have an old ubuntu boot cd
<sertyff> does there exist a shop that sell such disks?
<sertyff> the Canonical shop does not have it available afaics
<Brunoir> can i install it and install lubuntu then with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> lubuntu is not official ubuntu derivant
<bioterror> so you can buy it from canonical
<Brunoir> but it worked with xubuntu too?
<Brunoir> oh
<bioterror> download and burn
<sertyff> bioterror: I can't burn it because I ran out of "private copying levy free" disks
<sertyff> and I don't want to sponsor other authors by copying the work of authors who don't want to make the distribution of their work more expensive by asking money for it
<sertyff> that's why I want to buy a disk, even if it costs me 10 EUR for shipping included
<sertyff> does anyone know a shop?
<bioterror> you cant ask your friend to burn a CD for you?
<sertyff> bioterror: that friend will also have to buy a cd with a private copying levy...
<sertyff> so that won't make a difference
<bioterror> I'm not really getting this
<bioterror> pack of CD-R's costs ~7e in here finland
<bioterror> you get 10 CD's
<sertyff> well, in Belgium a very small amount of cd-r(w)'s goes to the music industry since 2005
<bioterror> so does in here
<sertyff> and I find it unethical to pay this for copying works of authors that do not want such levies...
<sertyff> that's why I refuse to buy disks since 2005
<sertyff> the problem is that I ran out of pre-2005 disks :(
<bioterror> some finns buys CD-R's from estonia
<bioterror> or Åland
<sertyff> and that it seems to be very hard to buy a lubuntu disk that does not include a private copying levy
<bioterror> but I rather walk to store and grab pack of CD-R's
<bioterror> atleast I have them
<bioterror> right
<sertyff> yeah, that's the easy way :-)
<sertyff> but I just don't want to pay these unethical levies
<sertyff> IMO it is unfair to authors who prefer to not use their right to request money for their creations
<bioterror> life aint fair and everybody cant win
<bioterror> these are the facts we have to deal with
<sertyff> yeah, that's why the local shops will never get my money for media on whith unfair levies on it
<sertyff> it's bad for the local economy
<sertyff> but it will help the shop that can sell me a lubuntu disk without the unfair levy! :-)
<sertyff> this may become the lucky company: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/livecd/lubuntu
<bioterror> ;)
<sertyff> but if someone knows a European shop, that would be even beter (for the environment)...?
#lubuntu 2011-03-24
<Quintin> hey, how do I do a textmode install from the regular install CD?
<aetherian> uh
<Quintin> the average IQ of ubuntu community makes me want to go all murder suicide
<Quintin> seriously
<aetherian> yeah, me too
<aetherian> now leave before I build up enough rage to do it
 * Quintin loads his guns
<Quintin> trying to install this lubuntu jazz on mom's laptop... GUI isn't responsive though :/
<Quintin> probably put it on her bf's laptop too... I put ubuntu 10.10 on it last week, but it's very slow
<aetherian> (actually, lubuntu is much more responsive than ubuntu, and kubuntu)
<aetherian> dunno about xubuntu
<aetherian> but I gotta go
<aetherian> midterms tonight :D
<Quintin> I'm talking about the install CD :P
<aetherian> use a usb then :)
<Quintin> install over usb 1.1?  no thnx :P
<Quintin> installer is not starting for me
<Quintin> w.t.f.
<chuckbartowski> hi guys i got a quick hopefully easy question, in lubuntu's syle start menu is it possible to add shortcuts to it?
<chuckbartowski> sorry add shortcuts inside it
<Quintin> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=lxde+menu+config  o look :P
<chuckbartowski> lol cheers was just having a look before you posted :)
<chuckbartowski> too much to do for a tired head, so for now i think i will just launch it from terminal lol its easier
<Quintin> WHY IS MY UBIQUITY NOT WORKING?  GOD DAMMIT
<chuckbartowski> that rings a bell is that a coding programme or a web app
<chuckbartowski> sorry just googled it lol
<chuckbartowski> Quintin, k mate i'm off thanks 4 ur help mate
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: ya np.
<Quintin> ubiquity is the installer
<Quintin> wake UP you useless assholes!
<Quintin> really, rww?
<Quintin> get a life.
<rww> Hello #lubuntu! Does anyone happen to know whether Lubuntu releases come with any extra PPAs enabled, or is all of Lubuntu in Ubuntu's repositories?
<Quintin> hmm... I don't particularly like you, so I will refrain from answering your question.  :)
<Semitones> good question rww
<Semitones> I have a live usb so presumably I could check for you
<Semitones> hold on, booting up meh laptop
<rww> Semitones: thanks :)
<Semitones> rww, haha i can't find my keys, hold on
<Semitones> rww, yes it does enable the lubuntu ppa by default in 10.10
<rww> Semitones: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa ?
<Semitones> lol darn I just shutdown
<rww> that's fine, I care more about yes/no than which one specifically it is. Thanks for your help :)
<Semitones> sure -- that doesn't look quite right
<Semitones> I don't remember any tildes
<Semitones> or addition signs
<szczur> rww, lubuntu cd is shipped with that ppa enabled
<rww> szczur: thank you
<babar_> Hi, anyone there?
<babar_> I have a question, anyone here to answer?
<bioterror> !ask | babar_
<bioterror> where's bot!
<bioterror> but shot
<bioterror> shoot
<babar_> I want to install lubuntu desktop aside by ubuntu+kubuntu desktop
<babar_> but when I give the command sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<babar_> it shows The following packages will be REMOVED:
<babar_>   kubuntu-desktop libpam-ck-connector ubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> never saw a question
<GaryD> Hey all. How can I "turn off" ttys I don't want to use?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai GaryD :) I don't know....never thought about it tbh
<GaryD> I just found something. about to restart. commenting out the start line in /etc/init/tty4.conf, tty5.conf, and tty6.conf.
<GaryD> my reference - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627548
<craigbass1976> I've asked this before, but haven't gotten an answer...  What's the best way to take a screenshot?  LXDE doesn't seem to recognize the print screen button, either alone or with the Alt key.  Firing up GIMP to take a simple screenshot is a bit much.  I never thought I'd say it, but Windows does this better, and I hate windows...
<craigbass1976> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_make_screenshots  Is this the best way?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, hey
<MrChrisDruif> I just took a look, and besides noting this to the mailinglist/bugtracker, it's a very lightweight solution. An other option would be to install Shutter
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know how lightweight shutter is
<MrChrisDruif> Your solution can only make a screenshot in .png, a good format, but not always...
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, Gah...  I just looked in my home directory and found a bunch of screenshots.  Something was taking them, but just saving them out to files instead of to the clipboard.  WHat was doing that?
<MrChrisDruif> And your could mod the script to put it on other locations then you desktop ofc
<craigbass1976> .png is fine
<MrChrisDruif> I would've thought Lubuntu solved this already. I *think* they've added a small program to save the screenshots :)
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, yes, regular print screen alone shoots the screen and saves a datastamp-as-title png in /home/me.  Now, if I could figure out what's doing that, I could alter THAT script so that something stupid like MS Paint opens up the file immediately for editing
<craigbass1976> like mtpaint
<MrChrisDruif> craigbass1976: Head dev is Julian, he'll probably come back online later today (after 18:00UTC or something), he'll probably know where too look :)
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, fair enough.  Knowing it was saving files in my damned home directory helps a little; I just never thought that's how things would go down...
<akernan> Anybody here help me with a conky issue?
<bioterror> what kind of issue
<akernan> conky wireless variables will not work as user but they do as sudo
<akernan> I tried #conky channel but no one was there
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585028/ you mean something like that?
<akernan> brb
<akernan> sorry about that, back now
<akernan> everything works except the wireless variables, that's the  problem I trying to figure out
<aetherian> ooh
<aetherian> oh
<aetherian> heh
<akernan> any ideas?
<aetherian> when you said conky
<aetherian> I thought you meant like weird
<akernan> :-)....no problem with syntax, just wireless variables not working
<akernan> here's the conky I have now, just wanting to add wireless signal...http://conky-pitstop.wdfiles.com/local--files/g-2011-i/11-1-akernan-1.jpg
<akernan> any more ideas?
<aetherian> uh
<aetherian> seems wonky
<aetherian> *badu-
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<akernan> yea, it's weird...I know I'm not the only one with this problem
<akernan> hey
<kosaidpo|> my pidgin is bein lame n the window doesnt pop up when i got a msg even i have this set up
<kosaidpo|> any idea wht
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: Are you using the Pidgin PPA?
<kosaidpo|> UndiFineD: no
<kosaidpo|> is there any easy way to check via cmmd line ?
<UndiFineD> :)
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: pidgin -v
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: noo as in if im using the pidgin ppa : ]
<Unit193> If you didn't add it, you shouldn't have the PPA
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.3)
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu <-- for newist
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: i didnt get you srry
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: okies but me this feature was working for me b4
<kosaidpo|> well ill update n see even it seems its not the right solu
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: its okay i got my feature back but is there anythin exciting in the updates
<kosaidpo|> cus ifeel lazy to update my net speed is slow n it ll slow down evythin :P
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: Do you use MSN?
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: See anything you need/want? http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ChangeLog
<MrChrisDruif> Pidgin?
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :)
<Unit193> Finch? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> When you install Pidgin, also install msn-pecan :P
<MrChrisDruif> Finch?
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Terminal frontend (looks kinda like pidgin)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<Unit193> Works great in screen
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: okies thanks
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> is there a slim chance that Lubuntu would give my prone-to-overheating box another year or two?
<aetherian> um
<aetherian> what specs would you say it has
#lubuntu 2011-03-25
<kristian_> low-end 2007 desktop
<Unit193> Dusting/blowing it out may help
<kristian_> it keeps dying on me
<kristian_> Unit193, did that
<kristian_> next step is disassembling GPU and looking it over.... and check for bulged thingies
<aetherian> when you say low-end
<aetherian> uhh
<kristian_> I mean the cheapest I could find... 1 gig of ram, 3.2 ghz (I think)
<kristian_> SiS, Foxconn... that kind of stuff
<aetherian> oh definitely
<aetherian> lubuntu should run fine on that
<aetherian> nice and fast
<kristian_> yup
<kristian_> but is it less likely to overheat, do you think?
<aetherian> 'long as you don't make a habit of doing fork bombs
<kristian_> huh?
<aetherian> ...nothing
<aetherian> but, well, if I had a 1GB ram computer, I'd probably not run lubuntu myself
<kristian_> it should be fine... I've ran it on 500 megs and I'm running it on 1.5 gigs now
<aetherian> I should test min specs of it
<aetherian> I run it on this computer, a gaming laptop, which has sweet specs.
<aetherian> so it works A-OK on good computers :)
<kristian_> would anyone know a good app/desklet thing for gmail and google calendar?
<MrChrisDruif> kristian_: I just use it in my webbrowser
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm off...sleep well y'all
<kristian_> see ya
<Unit193> kristian_: Not the most lightweight, thunderbird+lightning
<kristian_> I'm thinking of something to add to my menu bar perhaps
<aguenter> hello
<aetherian> ehh
<Unit193> Hello aguenter
<aetherian> links is the best web browser :o
<aguenter> got a bit of a problem, anyone mind trying to help me? :(
<aetherian> no
<aguenter> smbd is either dead or livelocking during boot while trying to mount some cifs mounts that aren't available, and I can't do a damn thing except reboot
<aetherian> um
<aetherian> you can't uninstall it?
<aguenter> uninstall what?
<aguenter> it's during boot
<aguenter> I can't even get a shell
<aetherian> nevermind, it was a joke
<aguenter> lol
<aetherian> I'd, personally, boot into a live usb and delete whatever's causing problems
<aguenter> yeah, that's the plan...but
<aguenter> this shouldn't happen, right?
<aguenter> smbd shouldn't block indefinitely
<bioterror> huh, whole screen is conky
<bioterror> I had to check scrollback ;)
<Mndrll> Hi
<Mndrll> hey guys, i have a laptop were i just install lubuntu 10.10 and everything works nice...
<Mndrll> now i am trying to decide between lubuntu or ubuntu (gnome) for my desktop
<Mndrll> any advice??
<Mndrll> i know lubuntu is a light weighted interface
<bioterror> we cant make decission for you
<Mndrll> but does anyone uses it on a desktop???
<bioterror> me?
<Mndrll> and is it stable
<bioterror> yes
<Mndrll> mmmm..
<Mndrll>  any problem so far with anything__
<Mndrll> ??
<Mndrll> im sorry im kinda new on linux
<Mndrll> thats why im asking so much
<Mndrll> well....  ill try it...
<emce_PL> every laptop is different, has other parts, etc
<emce_PL> so - ask if anyonehas just like yours
<Mndrll> on my laptop is working just fine..
<emce_PL> on mine - either
<Mndrll>  but i now it is meant to be light weighted for that purpose
<bioterror> the only difference is desktop, everything beneath is same with ubuntu
<Mndrll> but using it for heavy duty things... its what im wondering if it works fine
<bioterror> if you dont like lubuntu on desktop, you can always install ubuntu-desktop meta package and remove lubuntu
<bioterror> #define heavy duty things
<Mndrll> ohh ok, so it has nothing to do with the resources linux uses, its just interface thing
<Mndrll> oh and by heavy duty i mean 3D rendering
<emce_PL> you SHOULD use lubuntu, cause it low resource - and You need it more
<Mndrll> ok but it is just an interface thing right__
<Mndrll> ???
<bioterror> interfaces, daemons, tools
<Mndrll> cause i have been using  (sorry guys) windows XP 64, cause its really stable
<Mndrll> but now im becoming proOpen source
<Mndrll> lol
<bioterror> just becouse I use GNU/Linux, it doesnt mean that I hate Windows
<bioterror> I booted yesterday to windows and flashed my phone ;)
<Mndrll> i understand actually i wont stop using it until there is a good software that replaces after effects and photoshop
<Mndrll> lol, well guys, i think i will try Lubuntu to see how everything works
<emce_PL> it's the best idea :)
<Mndrll> thanks for the advices!! ill let you know how it go!
<bioterror> hahaha
<Mndrll> ok ready to format!
<bioterror> nothing is going to replace photoshop
<Mndrll> see you later!!!!
<bioterror> but I can deal with GIMP
<bioterror> as I need only to tweak curves and resize photos ;)
<Mndrll> i have used it but i dont like it!
<Mndrll> lol
<Mndrll> well yeah
<Mndrll>  ill send you some links of the things i have done if i manage to install everything correctly!
<Mndrll> thanks guys..
<Mndrll>  talk later
<bioterror> there's software that's close to LR
<bioterror> but nothing like LR at all tbqh
<Mndrll> ;)
<Mndrll> hey guys, one more question...
<Mndrll> have anyone used a Virtual Machine on lubuntu???  and how it works...??
<Mndrll> either VirtualBox or VMware??
<emce_PL> Virtualbox works perfect
<Mndrll> and what OS did you install on it??
<Mndrll> Windows 7??
<emce_PL> any :)
<emce_PL> I have at least 12 OS's
<Mndrll> .... ok
<Mndrll> well im out... have formatting to do!
<emce_PL> hey - quick question - do you have icon of network-manager in natty?
<szczur> hmm, it should be there. however i didn't try natty livecd yet
<Mndrll> hey does the version of lubuntu 10.10 have support for 64 bit?
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: You can't download a iso with Lubuntu 10.10 amd64, but with the mini-iso and the instructions you should be able to make it though :)
<MrChrisDruif> Natty (11.04) is planned to have a 64 version downloadable
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, thanks, but can you explain a little bit?
<MrChrisDruif> I'll try to find the instructions :)
<Mndrll> i mean, i have been reading.. i found the mini-iso things but i really dont get how does it works.. i mean i have to install it instead of the normal Iso version??
<Mndrll> i comes with less things? or what?
<Mndrll> im installing lubuntu on my desktop machine but its a Quad with 8gb Ram...
<MrChrisDruif> Found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<Mndrll> ok ill read
<MrChrisDruif> What is going on: you install a VERY minimal version of Ubuntu, you'll add a ppa to install Lubuntu GUI and then install it
<MrChrisDruif> You can switch this "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop" for "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<MrChrisDruif> That page is written to make a minimal install, but seeing you have a quad with 8GB of RAM, you can install everything no problem :)
<Mndrll> ohh ok so ill have to install it from scratch..
<MrChrisDruif> That --no-install-recommends withholds all "recommended" but not necessary software :)
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: Well, that mini-iso installs a decent base (which you can make into practically any version (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Server)) and you only need to add an extra source and let the lubuntu-desktop meta-package do it's thing :)
<Mndrll> oh ok
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: You understand what I mean?
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, yes i did, but, i have a lot to read, thanks a lot!!
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif,  i have to be sure of what im doing
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: Are you coming from Windows? :)
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, kind of.... i have being using also OpenSuse
<Mndrll> but i have never got to install things like this....
<Mndrll> i know a little (really little) about using the terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Well, it's like a GUI, but with only text :D
<Mndrll> ok, but it installs all the normal packages?
<MrChrisDruif> GUI is only a graphical way of representing the chooses you have, most of the time also limited :D
<Mndrll> ok ok
<Mndrll> and the normal repos?
<Mndrll> or just the basic ones and then ill have to install them?
<MrChrisDruif> lubuntu-desktop isn't in the normal Ubuntu repos (yet, we're working hard on that), that is why you'd have to add the Personal P.... Archive, which is an extra repository. That sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop installs all the normal applications :)
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, sorry for being bothering so much.... if you can help me while im doing the installation will be great!
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: Sure, but I'm heating my dinner also so don't expect the fastest responds :P
<MrChrisDruif> And no problem :)
<Mndrll> lol
<Mndrll> its ok!
<stlsaint> install of lubuntu?
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, thanks let me boot my laptop to start
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint: lubuntu 64 bit :)
<stlsaint> nice
<Mndrll> yeap..
<Mndrll> i have lubuntu on my laptop it works nice... so i just want to install it on my desktop
<MrChrisDruif> I suggested to him to switch sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop as he's not interested in a minimal install, but 64bit (from thist link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall)
<Mndrll> brb
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint: was it a good call of me to remove the --no-install-recommends for Mndrll?
<gchan_> ok im ready now
<MrChrisDruif> Go for it Mndrll :)
<Mndrll> ok so that mini-iso is something i have to download first?
<stlsaint> MrChrisDruif: not sure that command really makes the install a minimal
<Mndrll> mmmm....
<Mndrll> interesting
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: Yes :)
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint: As Mndrll is looking for a 64 version instead of minimal, that's why I suggested it :)
<stlsaint> is there no 64 bit iso to download?
<MrChrisDruif> afaik not, plans are for natty and lucid
<stlsaint> man i been away too long
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint: didn't you read the mailing list? :)
<stlsaint> been busy
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: How's it going?
<Mndrll> good...
<Mndrll> now, i was reading and... isnt it the same thing to install Ubuntu with GNOME and then just sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop....???
<stlsaint> no
<stlsaint> the lubuntu desktop is lxde
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint: no?
<stlsaint> doing install lubuntu-desktop will not get you a lubuntu system
<Mndrll> ok i think i missexplain...
<MrChrisDruif> I will be a lot less messy if you install the mini iso and lubuntu-desktop
<Mndrll> i am using Lubuntu for my laptop, i think its really fast and its meant for themç
<Mndrll> but on my desktop, i just want the LXDE interface
<Mndrll>  that i like it a lot
<stlsaint> ok than in that case lubuntu-desktop should work
<Mndrll> well i wont install a mini iso, i will install the complete Ubuntu 64 version
<Mndrll> and then just change the GUI
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: it will work, but you'll get a lot of apps you don't normally have in Lubuntu
<stlsaint> its called changing your desktop environment
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed...
<Mndrll> but those apps are good for a daily workstation arent they?
<stlsaint> yep
<Mndrll> awesome!
<MrChrisDruif> As LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment) is more lightweight, it's useful on more older systems. But it's not MEANT on any particular system...that's what Mac OS X is for ;)
<Mndrll> lol
<Mndrll> thanks guys!
<MrChrisDruif> It worked Mndrll?
<Mndrll> working on it
<Mndrll> ill let you know for sure guys!
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome Mndrll :)
<shuttle> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai shuttle :)
<MrChrisDruif> Mndrll: Still going strong?
<shuttle> its my first time using lubuntu and i got some questions
<shuttle> is there any (german) website where i can find some answers
<shuttle> like switching desktops from keyboard, installing firefox and so on?
<MrChrisDruif> Installing software isn't to hard, just go to synaptic and find if it's there. If not, try to find a deb or even better ppa which has your software :)
<MrChrisDruif> About the german site: I'm asking someone I know if he knows any...
<shuttle> thx
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't there something like ubuntu.de or ubuntu-de.org or something? Otherwise wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com, askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.com(??) are good places to search :)
<MrChrisDruif> Other then google ofcourse :)
<shuttle> k thx
<shuttle> im a linux noob just used mint because no need to install anything
<shuttle> can i install all software for ubuntu on lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<shuttle> and where do i get viruses
<MrChrisDruif> It used the default repos of Ubuntu...
<MrChrisDruif> shuttle: You WANT viruses? =-O
<shuttle> dont want to :)
<shuttle> synaptic seems safe, is it right?
<MrChrisDruif> Synaptic only uses the repos of Ubuntu, so it's safe :)
<shuttle> installing over terminal by downloading from web seems unsafe
<MrChrisDruif> ....you can add your own PPA, but be sure to only use trusted sources :)
<shuttle> and whats PPA?
<NRWlion> there was a german asked for?
<MrChrisDruif> How do you mean shuttle?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it was I ;)
<NRWlion> whats the matter?
<MrChrisDruif> shuttle: NRWlion knows a bit of German, maybe it's easier in your own language?
<shuttle> i asked for german lubuntu sites where i can find a introduce
<NRWlion> shuttle, you know how querry / pm work on irc?
<shuttle> yes
<MrChrisDruif> And ppa is Personal Package(?) Archive, it's where developers can put new(er) software in and update it without waiting for Ubuntu to update their stuff :)
<NRWlion> then hit me ;) maybe i can get you some introduce
<shuttle> k thx
<Mndrll> everything is ok
<Mndrll> brb
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif, i talked to shuttle and he wants to know a way to switch desktops via keyboard. i told him the possibility of "Desktop-Pager" for taskbar. maybe you can help out?
<MrChrisDruif> Desktop-pager, never heard of it :)
<NRWlion> those little two buttons on the taskbar when you are on gui
<shuttle> i see
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion: Still not installed Lubuntu ;) but doesn't CRTL+ALT+arrow key work?
<MrChrisDruif> left and right in this case?
<shuttle> crtl alt works
<NRWlion> works. tried it
<shuttle> is it possible to change?
<MrChrisDruif> I would think it would, no way to search myself, but I believe there is some Preferences menu somewhere...
<MrChrisDruif> Should also hold Keyboard Shortcuts
<MrChrisDruif> Or something like that :P
<NRWlion> i am out here ^^ to much newbie myself ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Using Ubuntu myself....I *will* also install Lubuntu natty :D
<MrChrisDruif> In dual-boot...
<MrChrisDruif> So just over a month I'll go dual-boot
<NRWlion> i am totally fine with lubuntu
<NRWlion> dont need the big brother
<shuttle> seems like the desktop-page isnt active
<MrChrisDruif> How do you mean shuttle?
<shuttle> by clickin only switches to first desktop
<shuttle> number of desktop dont works too
<MrChrisDruif> Right-clicking to change?
<shuttle> panel-settings is grey
<shuttle> pager-settings
<shuttle> now it works
<shuttle> by editing in the openbox-config
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<shuttle> ok
<shuttle> thx for the help
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome shuttle :)
<NRWlion> shuttle MrChrisDruif is the man around here ;) he also helped me out and now i am part of this community here ;)
 * MrChrisDruif hides in a cave
<MrChrisDruif> gilir is way more up ;) he's head of dev
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<shuttle> xfce4-settings seems the right to change the keyboardbindings
<kosaidpo|> idk why i dont have .autostat file  can i make one witohut facing any problem
<shuttle> thx again
<shuttle> cu
<NRWlion> cu shuttle
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> cant make apache2 stop fom lunchin durin boot : [
<kosaidpo|> i did update-rc.d -f apache remove but  it didnt work
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know kosaidpo| :)
<kosaidpo|> it doesnt seem to work in either ways : [ MrChrisDruif  tnx
<kosaidpo|> btw icant find my .autostart file in my home
<kosaidpo|> any idea
<MrChrisDruif> Nope...mind is shutting down it seems...
<MrChrisDruif> clearness is loosing :P
<NRWlion> so with me :( sorry
<kosaidpo|> guys icant make one cus i idid n put it in .config/openbox/.autostart but it didnt wok : P
<Mndrll> hey guys everything works prefect!!
<Mndrll> thanks to all
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome Mndrll :D
<MrChrisDruif> Good that I didn't leave just yet :P
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, thanks a lot!
<Mndrll> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome Mndrll :)
<Mndrll> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I was about too leave Mndrll ;)
<Mndrll> MrChrisDruif, well, take care see you around!
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, thanks and indeed: see you around :) (Btw, we've got a team area @ #lubuntu-offtopic :P)
<Mndrll> oh great!
<Mndrll> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
#lubuntu 2011-03-26
<Quintin> hi
<Quintin> your project sucks
<Quintin> who is in charge of the wobsite?
<aetherian> ...
<Quintin> hey, the truth hurts huh?
<Quintin> just a second..
<Quintin> ok.  if you click "get lubuntu", it starts downloading the ISO
<Quintin> but wait, what if I want 64 bit?  what if I need alternate install?  what if I want to use torrent to get it faster and save bandwidth?  HOW THE HELL DO I DO THAT?
<Quintin> I mean... your topic has bit torrent mentioned... so why isn't it on the main wobsite?
<aetherian> ...
<aetherian> Quintin?
<aetherian> you there?
<BWMerlin> speaking of 64bit will Lubuntu be releasing a 64bit iso or do you still need to do the unbuntu net install and get the packages that way?
<aetherian> I don't think lubuntu will ever be getting 64 bit, no
<jmarsden> aetherian: Patience is a virtue... so is helping out the development team!  I have created 64bit Lubuntu ISOs... but they don't work yet :)
<aetherian> then... what's the point
<aetherian> "I just created an entire linux distro from the ground up today! however, it doesn't work yet."
<jmarsden> aetherian: The point is that I or you or someone can fix them and get them to work, at which point they will be released...
<jmarsden> If you have the time and skills to help work on this with me I'll gladly share my work so far with you.
<Quintin> hey sorry
<Quintin> I'm back
<Quintin> well, my point is... give me wobsite control, and I will make it suck slightly less, heh
<aetherian> well, the first thing I was going to say to you
<aetherian> a protip, that is
<aetherian> protip: don't continually blatantly take a joke from a webcomic
<aetherian> :)
<aetherian> it gets irritating
<aetherian> I think I'm going to try getting 64 bit lubuntu via installing lubuntu-desktop onto a 64 bit server :)
<jmarsden> Quintin: The Lubuntu wiki is editable by all, if you have constructive edits to make to that, go for it :)
<aetherian> brb, reset of something (innernets)
<Quintin> jmarsden: k, I'll take that into consideration.  the main site needs a download page still though
<BWMerlin> idk if i want someone messing with a website when they can't spell website
<Quintin> also.... is 256mb really accurate?  cause the OS kept shitting itself on a laptop I'm trying to put it on...
<jmarsden> aetherian: You are far from the first to create a 64bit Lubuntu that way, it works.  See http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442 for a 5 month old description of doing things that way.
<jmarsden> BWMerlin: We can  roll back any undesirable changes if necessary :)
<Quintin> a couple times I could get to first page of installer , but then it just hung not doing anything.  and usually openbox gets killed cause of OOM.  machine is piii-m, 256mb
<Quintin> so mebbeh recommended for regular installer should be 384mb or such?  I'm working on a sample size of one though I realize
<jmarsden> Quintin: Yes, Lubuntu still runs in 256MB, at least for me.  I'm not sure if the live installer runs in 256MB, pick the second menu option when booting the CD, not the first.
<BWMerlin> jmarsden: we do the same thing at work when the school kids get onto their class assigment wiki and start pasting links to redtube etc not thinking that we can see who made the changes and when
<Quintin> jmarsden: yea I did option #2.. didn't work :/  got the alternate install CD donwloading now
<Quintin> this is for my mom's laptop.  I'm considering having it boot directly to farmville...
<Quintin> I put ubuntu on her bf's laptop, but it's sooooooooooooooo slooowwwwwww, so I'll probably try lubuntu on it too I guess
<jmarsden> Quintin: Interesting (the non-install, not the Farmville-OS!) .  Does your machine use some of the 256MB for graphics RAM by any chance?
<Quintin> hmmm unknown.  armada M700
<jmarsden> Quintin: OK.  If the video on it uses "shared memory", it reduces the RAM available to the OS by however much it assigns to video... *that* can drop you down to maybe 240MB visible to the installer... which is probably too small to work.
<Quintin> yea I'm aware.  what's best way to check that?  I'm going to look in BIOS
<BWMerlin> bios is best way
<jmarsden> Quintin: That, or boot a non-GUI Linux Live CD and type  free  and see how much RAM it thinks the machine has.
<BWMerlin> i know lubuntu is aimed at lower resource computers but if i put it on a new system with 16gb ram, SSD, big GFX card and fast CPU it is still going to run fine or would i be better off finding another distro?
<Quintin> nothing in the BIOS.  not very many BIOS options
<Quintin> BWMerlin: why would it not run fine?  be just the same as anything else.   uber fast
<BWMerlin> as it is geared for older and slowe it might not have features included that newer hardware uses
<BWMerlin> and i am hoping for low resource and lots of speed
<Quintin> huh?  that's all in the kernel
<BWMerlin> ubuntu is bloat imo i just want an OS with a GUI and ill install that rest
<BWMerlin> just because its in the kernal doesnt mean lubuntu included it
<Quintin> start with a minimal install of ubuntu then, or use debian
<BWMerlin> many years ago i my own kernal and forgot to include keyboard
<Quintin> hardware support is pretty much entirely in the kernel
<Quintin> and yea ubuntu lately does seem kind of crappy
<Quintin> I mean it's shiny and whatnot, but there's over 200 processes running on a clean install!
<aetherian> um, because I'm incompetent and can't look it up myself
<aetherian> is there a minimal lxde deb package?
<aetherian> lxde/lubuntu
<jmarsden> aetherian: lubuntu-core I think?
<aetherian> ooh cool
<jmarsden> Make that lxde-core
<aetherian> lubuntu-core exists
<aetherian> I have to say, lxde>gnome even for good computers
<aetherian> gnome is just so bloated
<aetherian> well, ima do what I do before installing something like this
<aetherian> VM time
<aetherian> though I must say, ubuntu netbook looks like it would work well if integrated with touch screens'
<uofm49426> strange small problem
<Quintin> yay, just burnt alternate install cd
<uofm49426> letter cut in firefox
<uofm49426> and chromium
<uofm49426> like letter t looks like a i the crass line is invisible
<uofm49426> u at bottem the curve is missing
<uofm49426> like some one took a eraser to it
<uofm49426> most like search google i see it
<uofm49426> i have snapshot you will see what i mean
<aetherian> know what I think is funny?
<aetherian> people running chrome in linux
<uofm49426> lubuntu 10.10 its default but i kicked it  out replaced by firefox
<jmarsden> aetherian: chrome => closed source, chromium (package name chromium-browser) => open source.  Yes, it would be odd to run chrome (closed source) in Ubuntu without a very good reason for doing so :)
<uofm49426> when my harddrive comes i think im going to run mint lubuntu or fluxbox
<uofm49426> im runing of a usb flash drive
<uofm49426> im runing off a usb flash drive
<aetherian> jmarsden: that was my point :)
<aetherian> mint... lubuntu?
<aetherian> wazzat?
<jmarsden> aetherian: OK... then <uofm49426> lubuntu 10.10 its default      was confused, chrome is not included in Lubuntu, chromium is.
<aetherian> wha
<aetherian> I just made the comment without looking at anything
<aetherian> :#
<uofm49426> mint linux with lxde
<aetherian> why mint o.o
<uofm49426> built in codacs
<uofm49426> dvd play back no added updates
<uofm49426> built in flash plugins
<aetherian> ugh
<aetherian> gee
<aetherian> "a hurr durr, how does I click the button to install the flash plugins"
<uofm49426> plus had problem with ubuntu with kernel updates
<aetherian> oh, ubuntu fails it
<aetherian> lubuntu rocks
<uofm49426> like i have a cheap rt8185
<uofm49426> and when i get updates it dont update the module
<uofm49426> mint dont update kernels
<uofm49426> my brother writes for debian packages
<jmarsden> uofm49426: You filed a bug report about this rt8185 module issue on launchpad, right?  Has it been fixed yet?
<uofm49426> i did and i changed to mint
<jmarsden> uofm49426: What is the bug number for it?
<uofm49426> that my desktop dont remember
<uofm49426> im in my laptop
<jmarsden> OK, is your LP id uofm49426 , or something else, I can find it that way :)
<uofm49426> i think so it was 10.04 were i had this problem
<uofm49426> and that was when it first came out
<jmarsden> The only bug submitted to LP by uofm49426 is:   384201 	application execution Errors
<uofm49426> well maybe because my wifi wasnt working
<uofm49426> i do remember modprobe rt8180 and falled not found
<uofm49426> i may keep lubuntu on my laptop
<uofm49426> i relize it old but is there some gl support still for i915
<uofm49426> or should i find something older
<jmarsden> There is supposed to be i915 KMS support in 2.6.38 kernels, but see https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31522 for a recently reported regression...
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 31522 in Video(DRI - Intel) "i915/kms regression after 2.6.38-rc8 (was: Re: Linux 2.6.38)" [Normal,New]
<uofm49426> so should i consider the last lts
<uofm49426> so should i consider the last Lts
<jmarsden> Oh, 10.10 should be fine, latest 11.04 alphas may have the issue in that bug report.
<uofm49426> i just notice its not 100% smooth
<uofm49426> it a x41 thinkpad nontablet
<uofm49426> next week i be at 1.5 gb ram for now 40 gb harddrive till ssd comes down
<uofm49426> biggest problem only 16 mb vram
<uofm49426> the tablet has 128
<jmarsden> 16MB video ram should be plenty for 1024x768x24bit LCD display anyway... why is that a "big problem"?
<uofm49426> well mostly that is windows problem
<jmarsden> uofm49426: Easy answer to that, since we are in #lubuntu -- don't run Windows, run Lubuntu :)
<uofm49426> well i do want to run mce to my xbox 360 and share music and videos i may have
<uofm49426> it will be 8 to 10m gigs
<head_victim> What's the easiest want to configure sound devices in Lubuntu? I swapped out my MB and everything else just worked, the sound never came back
<uofm49426> can you tell me memory usage difference bettween lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu and kubuntu in basic use
<jmarsden> Lubuntu tends to be a lot less than the others :)  But the way to find out is to try it, boot a LiveCD of each and see what happens on your hardware.
<uofm49426> well cd is much slower the a hardrive i think i would use a flash drive
<uofm49426> ok with nothing runing but desktop how much ram
<jmarsden> I think around 180MB last time I looked.  But ... try it!
<uofm49426> i just want a os as good as a 2005 2005 linux os would
<uofm49426> you like new
<uofm49426> you no like new
<uofm49426> it was made in 2005
<head_victim> I'm having problems with sound, it's reporting to me that it can't find the device. I have just swapped out the MB for another one. Is there a good way to get it to detect and load the drivers for the new card?
<NRWlion> morning! can some1 tell me where the fonts are stored in linux?
<shuttle> hello, im looking for a list where i can find all terminal-cmds for windowmanagment, like moving window to next desktop
<shuttle> cant find in web
<NRWlion> hallo shuttle
<shuttle> hi
<NRWlion> the requested information should be found in terminal itself by typing help
<NRWlion> this brings up a list of all available cmds in terminal
<shuttle> ok thx :)
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going shuttle? NRWlion helping good I see? :)
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif, i am not that good as you but i try my best
<NRWlion> ^^
<shuttle> im fine thx
<shuttle> setting up my linux
<shuttle> or at less i try to
<NRWlion> shuttle i have sent you two querry / pm with additional information (1 Link and 1 Book)
<NRWlion> guten Morgen Johannes ;)
<NRWlion> ok my homeoffice is waiting for me ... if i am needed, just ping me!
<NRWlion> shuttle, if you need anything else, i am sure that MrChrisDruif will help you out
<MrChrisDruif> When I'm around, I will do my best :)
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif, you are always "around" when you are not sleeping :p this is your second living room *hides*
 * MrChrisDruif was wondering why his living room suddenly felt so big :P
 * NRWlion does NOT write what he thinks right now :D
<gootella> Anyone know how to *just* change the main menu color in LXDE?
<ChaosZarth> excuse me, what do i have to do to get the keyboard sticky in lubuntu?
<jmarsden> ChaosZarth: I think I just replied to your email about that on lxde-list
<ChaosZarth> so can you give me a solution
<ChaosZarth> jmarsden: can you help me?
<jmarsden> well, I tried... did you read the email?
<jmarsden> I am more of a commandline/server type person so I am not sure exactly which ~/.something file you need to use to put your xkbset command in to execute at login...
<jmarsden> Can you put the options you need into /etc/default/console-setup or /etc/default/keyboard instead ?
<ChaosZarth> sorry, missunderstood...but now i got it...i dont have a /etc/default/keyboard
<jmarsden> I think that one is in Natty only.  Look at /etc/default/console-setup for the variables to do with the keyboard (all start with X) and see if one will take your options for the stickiness?
<ChaosZarth> and i dont know what to insert in the /etc/default/console-setup
<jmarsden> XKBOPTIONS="" might be the one to play with
<ChaosZarth> btw, isnt it just for the console? i want to have it everywhere
<jmarsden> They affect X keyboard usage too; if you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and tell it you have a Spanish keyboard, or whatever, that will still affect X :)
<jmarsden> I don't know much about the stickyness thing, I have used this for "unusual" keyboard hardware...
<jmarsden> I am fairly sure X reads those variables related to the keyboard when it starts up.
<ChaosZarth> well jmarsden, i did look in the internet but found no xkboptions that fit, also i have a problem to understand what is to insert, my english is not the very best
<jmarsden> ChaosZarth: OK, so then what you need is a "run this whenever I log into LXDE" script, which can run your xkbset command.  There should be one, but I do not know what it is.
#lubuntu 2011-03-27
<abahkaiyisah> hia ll
<aetherian> heya
<abahkaiyisah> :) can i use open office on Lubuntu?
<aetherian> yes, although
<aetherian> I would recommend libreoffice myself
<aetherian> but if you want openoffice
<abahkaiyisah> o i see, cause off license
<aetherian> menu>preferences>Ubuntu Software Center
<aetherian> for easiest way
<abahkaiyisah> my pc is PII can i use lubuntu?
<aetherian> uh
<aetherian> PII?
<aetherian> hang on
<aetherian> wait what
<aetherian> explain
<abahkaiyisah> PIII 128
<aetherian> oh
<aetherian> hmm
<abahkaiyisah> i prepare to use  Gimp and inkscape is it will run well?
<aetherian> I think it'd run on that
<aetherian> I'm not sure how Gimp would run on 128MB of ram, but if the computer can run it at all, then it could via lubuntu
<abahkaiyisah> ok thanks aetherian
<Kronus> Hi, I kindly need assistance with Lubuntu please...
<Kronus> Anybody?
<wolfpack> yes Kronus , ask your question. We will try to answer
<wolfpack> it
<Kronus> ah, yes thank you...
<Kronus> well, i want to install an emulator but... I have one small problem... I don't have a internet connection at home so I can't use Synaptic...
<Kronus> i have the source tar ball of the program but im not sure if i can install this... I think I don't have the required dependencies...
<wolfpack> Can you tell me the package name ?
<Kronus> fceux and gfceux
<Kronus> and I just installed Lubuntu yesterday... I'm a new Linux convert.
<Kronus> so i'm not yet used to my new environment
<hyperair> Kronus: you should install it from the package manager.
<hyperair> which is probably synaptic in lubuntu
<hyperair> just look for fceux there
<wolfpack> hyperair: he is not having internet con at home
<hyperair> oh hell
<Kronus> yes
<wolfpack> Kronus: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/fceux_2.1.4a+repack-0ubuntu1_i386.deb.html. Check the dependencies from that page
<wolfpack> You need to scheck what all dependencies are satisfied on your comp
<hyperair> Kronus: do this: apt-get install fceux --print-uris
<hyperair> that'll give you the uris of all the deb packages you need to download
<hyperair> then throw them in /var/cache/apt/archives/, and install via synaptic
<wolfpack> ah that will be better ^^
<Kronus> the problem is im using windows right now...
<hyperair> http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<hyperair> hmm, you'll need to get into ubuntu to actually run the command and get the list
<hyperair> then once you've gotten the list of urls, copy it to wherever you have an internet connection
<Kronus> ahh... i see...
<Kronus> thanks a lot, I will try to work this out
<Kronus> ^^
<hyperair> of course, it would be best to get an internet connection to your ubuntu computer
<hyperair> lubuntu*
<BWMerlin> has anyone here used software raid under lubuntu and if so how did you find it? did you run into any problems? how much of a performance hit did you take?
<leszek> hi
<head_victim> BWMerlin: I haven't used software raid under Lubuntu but I can't imagine it would be different to using it under gnome except you have lower overheads therefore "speeding" up your software raid.
<head_victim> leszek: gday, I'm about to head out though :/
<denstorti> Hey. I need some help to install Tweetdeck on lubuntu =/
<denstorti> someone?
<leszek> denstorti: you need adobe air
<denstorti> ok leszek. I already installed it.
<denstorti> but i got some errors about password security
<denstorti> I'll copy it
<leszek> yeah there is a package missing still
<leszek> just google for it you will find an answer immediately
<denstorti> I did it. In fact, I'm always on google =]
<denstorti> I found some solutions, but none worked for me ;~
<leszek> hmm...
<denstorti> I think there's some problem in lubuntu having lxde, not gnome or kde
<leszek> denstorti: nope thats not it
<leszek> I got it running here aswell
<leszek> but I don't really know what I did to make it run
<denstorti> without any problem to install?
<leszek> it was a one liner I guess
<denstorti> weird.
<leszek> install was no problem
<leszek> the first start gave me an error, which I could fix pretty fast
<leszek> denstorti: make sure to have oauth installed
<leszek> liboauth0
<denstorti> ok. I'll search a little bit more. In the tweetdeck website they told me to install kwallet to manage my passwords
<denstorti> because they said that in some way tweetdeck can't access my passwords file or something like that.
<leszek> kwallet is not necessary
<denstorti> i didnt install this liboauth0 =x
<leszek> you can install the gnome-keyring manager
<denstorti> yeah. they gave me this option too.
<leszek> or take a look if it is not already installed and just needs to be autostarted
<denstorti> i'll install gnome-keyring and liboauth0
<leszek> btw. why using tweetdeck and not gwibber or something else ?
<denstorti> i didnt know =x I'm just new to the linux apps
<denstorti> i just used it for programming
<denstorti> I'll try this gwibber so
<leszek> gwibber is more native so I think its somehow better integrated
<denstorti> yeah. I think so too about the linux apps in general
<denstorti> thanks leszek
<denstorti> I'll use gwibber. =]
<GaryD> Can anyone tell me what would happen if I update my lubutu 10.10 with the lubuntu 11.04 ppa?
<GaryD> I want to get the fixes to the menu, mainly. Unfortunaltely, I can't upgrade to 11.04 since I need nvidia-173 drivers.
<GaryD> Is there any way to use the latest lxde on lubuntu 10.10?
<Brunoir> hi
<Brunoir> have ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop...how to get lubuntu without live cd?
<bioterror> Brunoir, 5.10?!
<Brunoir> Ye :D
<Brunoir> hadnt another install cd
<bioterror> 2005 was a fine year, I met my wife back then
<Brunoir> hehe
<Brunoir> but 5.10 is slow
<Brunoir> want lubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<Brunoir> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop doesnt work,unetbootin doesnt work and my bios cant boot from usb
<bioterror> you could edit sources.list
<Brunoir> how?
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bioterror> and replace hoarty or what was it with maverick
<Brunoir> ok
<Brunoir> try it
<bioterror> cd /etc/apt/
<bioterror> sudo wget http://ricecows.org/sources.list
<bioterror> then you do sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bioterror> and you pray for success :D
<Brunoir> :D
<bioterror> and after that's complete
<bioterror> you can do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends"
<Brunoir> kk
<Brunoir> :P
<Brunoir> i will pray
<Brunoir> no doesnt work
<Brunoir> :(
<bioterror> what doesnt work
<Brunoir> after sudo apt-get update he tells me that he cant get the file
<bioterror> give the whole line
<Brunoir> ok wait
<Brunoir> Ehm its german
<Brunoir> i will try to translate ok?
<bioterror> google has translate
<Brunoir> Cant get http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_packages)
<bioterror> where did that breezy come from
<bioterror> I gave you maverick sources.list
<Brunoir> ye
<Brunoir> i dont know oO
<Brunoir> i loadet it
<bioterror> surprise suprise, that's 6 years old
<Brunoir> with sudo wget he get the list
<Brunoir> downloaded it succesful
<Brunoir> oh i see the old list is already there
<Brunoir> new is called sources.list.1
<bioterror> mv sources.list.1 sources.list
<bioterror> with sudo
<Brunoir> cant find the directory with sudo mv sources.list.1 sources.list
<Brunoir> where is the file?
<bioterror> you tell us
<Brunoir> uh :D
<Brunoir> have to search
<Brunoir> ah ok
<Brunoir> done
<Brunoir> no error till now
<Brunoir> have tipped sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.1 sources.list
<Brunoir> already doesnt works
<Brunoir> same error
<Brunoir> with breezy
<bioterror> get rid of breezy
<Brunoir> how? xD
<Brunoir> I want
<bioterror> examine what you in your /etc/apt/
<bioterror> if there's something with breeze, get rid of it
<Brunoir> everything with breezy
<Brunoir> sources.list.save sources.list sources.list.save.1
<bioterror> what's that save
<Brunoir> seems like the same then sources.list
<Brunoir> removed all files now
<Brunoir> ah thx guy
<Brunoir> seems to work now
<Brunoir> he is loading
<Brunoir> no
<Brunoir> doesnt work
<Brunoir> cant open or parse it
<Brunoir> he tell me
<bonny> how do i install firefox 4.0 on lxterminal
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: Is firefox installed already? :)
<bonny> yes
<micca> if it is not, it should be what I said bonny
<MrChrisDruif> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<bonny> it is installed
<MrChrisDruif> Should do the trick :)
<bonny> ok
<bioterror> firefox-4
<bonny> yes i want firefox 4 that will work right
<bonny> sudo apt-get install firefox-4?
<MrChrisDruif> I thought that if fierfox was installed it would update it to 4
<bonny> it is
<bonny> im just asking
<bonny> y
<MrChrisDruif> If you copied my entire line it would do everything required :)
<bonny> how can u copy in a message in chat
<MrChrisDruif> Got a mouse? Select and Ctrl+C or right-click and copy
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise you'd have to copy it manually I'm afraid
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it is firefox-4
<bonny> nothing has happened
<bonny> i did all of that nothing happened
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: It appeared I had the wrong ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<bonny> it says ppa command not found
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't?
<bonny> ppa:: command not found
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> Try FROM sudo :)
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<bonny> E: Invalid operation add-apt-repository
<bonny> thats wat it says
<MrChrisDruif> stupid me
<bonny> lol
<bonny> its ok take ur time
<MrChrisDruif> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<bonny> i think its right this time
<MrChrisDruif> It should...copied first command and changed ppa :P
<bonny> omfg its still the same
<MrChrisDruif> It is? :-/
<bonny> yes
<bonny> should i try extracting it from online
<MrChrisDruif> deb should work, but that ppa should work...I don't get it <_<"
<bioterror> try that ppa yourself
<bioterror> and not just paste random stuff
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: In Ubuntu is works <_<"
<bonny> im using lubuntu
<bonny> this channel is for lubuntu
<bioterror> whats the difference?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: That's why I think it's odd it doesn't work for bonny
<bonny> ya
<bonny> so wat do i do
 * aetherian hums
<aetherian> hmm-m-mmm-m-hmm
<bonny> ?
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: Does the command give any errors?
<bonny> no
<bonny> well how can i install by extracting i have it to the extraacting poitn so far wat do i do next
<bioterror> extracting what
<MrChrisDruif> tar.gz
<bioterror> read the README and INSTALL
<micca> bonny, why don't yo ujust bloody use the gui for now :P
<bonny> yes
<bonny> micca did i ask for help from u ... no exactly so go home
<micca> and perhaps you should try to grow up kid.. and try an 'advanced tool' called google
<bonny> no loser yes i am a kid idiot and thats wat i did u fag
<bioterror> too easy
<bioterror> language | bonny
<bioterror> !language | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bonny> sorry
<bonny> well isnt irc for help not telling people wat to do?
<bioterror> irc is for chatting
<bonny> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: THIS channel is for help O:-)
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-4-0-beta-using-ubuntu-ppa.html
<bioterror> took less than a minute to google with words "firefox 4 ppa"
<bioterror> so if you have stable or something
<bioterror> just install firefox-4.0
<bioterror> use tabkey to complete words
<bonny> thankyou so much
<bonny> its working i think well i wait till the installation has finished
<bioterror> I got lots of gnome dependencies from there
<bioterror> hurrrhhh
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<bonny> wait u know that website u just told me before i do that shoudl firefox be innstalled or uninstalled
<bioterror> I said to just install firefox-4.0
<bioterror> as you have installed couple of ppa's already
<bioterror> you should then have firefox-3.6 and firefox-4.0
<bonny> so sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<bioterror> da
<bonny> it says already installed but i dont see 4.0 in any categories int he menu
<bioterror> it is not indentified as Firefox
<bioterror> it uses another name
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: Not in the About menu?
<bonny> i dont have an about menu im using lubuntu
<bioterror> start it from cli then :D
<bioterror> but you should have nanook-4.0 or something like that under the "Internet"
<bonny> what is cli
<bioterror> Command Line Interface
<bonny> how do i do that
<bonny> sudo start firefox-4.0
<bioterror> why sudo?
<bonny> i dont know well what is it then?
<bioterror> !sudo | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bonny> cant u just tell me
<bonny> jsu tell me
<bonny> just tell me
<micca> it is children like this which make an embarrassing impression of their parents pfff
<bonny> stop hating children its prrobabl cuz u cant get a wife
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: See ubot5 response :)
<bonny> well i dont have to listen to mecca i jsut typed in the executable program and then it opened minefield web browser it looks liek firefox 4
<bonny> yay it is firefox 4
<bonny> yay im happy wohooooooooooooooooo
<bonny> :)
<bonny> THANKYOU MrChrisDruif
<bonny> oh yeah when i created lubuntu on my computer i had a choice of automatically loging in or come to the logi nscreen i chose automatically login but now i want the login screen wat do i do
<bioterror> quit ofcourse
<bioterror> immediately after posting the question
<bonny> wat do i do
<bonny> wat do i do
<bioterror> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> You poor soul :)
<bioterror> I think I'll head to bed nao :D
#lubuntu 2012-03-19
<gilir> micahg, patch for blueman is working as expected
<micahg> gilir: great, thanks, I'll include it in my upload
<gilir> micahg, thanks, I updated the debdiff, there is a simple-patchsys.mk to remove from debian/rules
<haemogoblin> evenig
<haemogoblin> anyone around?
<ed1234> Hi anyone know how to turn off anti aliasing in all the applications in lubuntu, Ive selected the option from customize look and feel but some applications still have antialiasing on (i have istalled calibre, which is ebook conversion tool and it has aa on),thanks, any help appreciated
<ed1234> btw I am new to linux
<nicofs> Where can I set up what session is started at boot? Every time I start my pc, I get this error: "Xsession: could not start Xubuntu session, loading default", where default turns out to be LXDE instead of Lubuntu...
<Mike_> Salve a tutti
<Mike_> ho un problema con lubuntu
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ho installato lubuntu 11.10 su un vecchio pc
<Nonmipiaceilnick> il problema è che a volte il computer si avvia normalmente
<Nonmipiaceilnick> altre volte non parte proprio il grub
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ed il computer si impalla in un fastidiosissimo schermo nero
<Nonmipiaceilnick> allora riavvio in maniera primitiva (staccando la presa di corrente)
<Nonmipiaceilnick> e tutto funziona... fino al prossimo (ri)avvio
<Nonmipiaceilnick> qualche soluzione?
<Nonmipiaceilnick> ho un amd athlon 100mhz con 256mb di ram e scheda video ati Xpert
<blind> Hi, I'm trying to set up multiple monitors (using LXDE and OpenBox), and I have it working, using arandr, but terminals show up on top of everything else, even their own context menus. how can i fix this? :\
<holstein> blind: mabye take a screenshot, or elaborate
<blind> it seems as though terminals, all terminals, lxterminal, terminator, etc, have the "always on top" option. right click in terminal, the menu you get shows up BEHIND the terminal. move a focused window in the same space as a terminal, the terminal window stays on top, even unfocused.
<blind> I can't find an "always on top" option to turn off.. and it only does it with the dual-monitor set up
<holstein> i would try launching one from the alt+F2 menu, see if they are still ontop
<blind> yes they are
<holstein> blind: do you have other user accounts?
<holstein> Unit193: ping-o-la
<blind> no, just one
<blind> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12507353/ssobfu.png  << screenshot. those other two windows i focused after the terminal, the "screen layout editor" (arandr) currently has focus
<blind> what's even crazier, is that even though the term shows up on top, you can still click "through" it
<blind> oh god. holstein, it's an issue with xcompmgr. sorry :[
<blind> holstein: or anyone else.. do you happen to know a light-weight composition manager that is friendly with dual-monitors and lxde
<holstein> blind: hey, now you know... i couldnt find anything to be helpful... try cairo compositing
<blind> i was just thinking of that. thanks for the help
<blind> holstein: just figured i'd update you.. could NOT get cairo-compmgr to work right, however by using grandr instead of arandr, that somehow solved my problem. i don't exactly understand how, i'd assume they all use xrandr as a backend, but it works correctly, so
<holstein> interesting..i assuemed that as well, and use arandr a lot.. i have only really tested it with XFCE though
<holstein> and never with dual head and compositing in the mix
<blind> i can no longer deal without compositing lol
<holstein> hehe... im into it now
<blind> actually.. still have the problem. it's only NEW terminals that are on top of everything
 * blind sighs.
<blind> new after xcompmgr is running, that is
<holstein> hmmmm
<blind> Hm, so I'm used to gnome, and now I'm in LXDE and I can't figure out how to change my sound settings. I use a usb speaker and the sound isn't going to it currently.
<pAt_> blind, what about alsamixer
<pAt_> ?
<blind> I think I'm using pulseaudio.
<pAt_> me too, but alsamixer works anyway
<blind> my "USB Audio" is turned all the way up
<blind> unmuted.
<Osmodivs> I can't read my USB memory card. Everytime I insert it to the USB port I get this: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending    AND: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdf1 already mounted or /media/Rojo busy
<Osmodivs> Wich is weird because it works in another PC
<Osmodivs> What could be wrong?
<Osmodivs>  I can't read my USB memory card. Everytime I insert it to the USB port I get this: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending    AND: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdf1 already mounted or /media/Rojo busy
<Osmodivs> Wich is weird because it works in another PC
<Osmodivs> What could be wrong?
<blind> anyone have any clue why pcmanfm would just stop opening? no output in terminal, just sits there.. i tried removing ~/.config/pcmanfm  but still nothing
<Osmodivs> Yep, good 'ol buggy Linux
<Osmodivs> I can't even open a simple USB stick
<BrokenThumb> Osmodivs; what's wrong?
<BrokenThumb> Does the USB open on other computers? Is the port correctly connected?
<Osmodivs> BrokenThumb: I can't open my USB stick in Lubuntu 11.10 64bits. It works in my 32 bit NetBook. Everytime I insert my USB stick I get these 2 messages:
<Osmodivs> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<Osmodivs> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdf1 already mounted or /media/Rojo busy
<Osmodivs> I can't even open my CF memory card
 * BrokenThumb isn't expert with troubleshooting USB
<BrokenThumb> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BrokenThumb> <_<"
<BrokenThumb> Not what I was looking for
<Osmodivs> And I don't think data is corrupted, since I can see it in another PC
<Osmodivs> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/28813
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> can you sudo umount /media/Rojo
<bioterror> Osmodivs,
<Osmodivs> Let me try that
<Osmodivs> bioterror: The thing is, in the Terminal I get this: :/media$ ls
<Osmodivs> usb  usb0  usb1  usb2  usb3  usb4  usb5  usb6  usb7
<Osmodivs> I have a USB printer, a WiFi antena, a Tablet, a Mouse, all USB, so if I unmount one of them, am I going be able to mount it again?
<Osmodivs> I dont wanna break something
<bioterror> doesnt matter
<bioterror> I only care about the usb stick
<bioterror> those devices has nothing to do with file systems
<Osmodivs> bioterror: Done
<Osmodivs> sudo umount usb1
<Osmodivs> osmodivs@Djiin:/media$
<bioterror> was it that usb stick that did not want to mount?
<Osmodivs> It is called Rojo, but in the terminal I can see it as usb1
<Osmodivs> bioterror: Oh, hold on
<Osmodivs> For some reason NOW I can access Rojo
<Osmodivs> In Nautilus... Or whatever Lubuntu file manager is
<bioterror> pcmanfm
<bioterror> could you umount rojo too
<bioterror> unplug the usb stick
<bioterror> and plug it back in
<Osmodivs> bioterror: Oh no. I am gonna backup my files just in case
<Osmodivs> bioterror: Got like 60GB of files in my CF card
<Osmodivs> 64GB actually
<bobweaver> does anyone know if they where to buy canonicals support plan for 105 usd a year covers lubuntu ?
<blind> anyone have any clue why pcmanfm would just stop opening? no output in terminal, just sits there.. i tried removing ~/.config/pcmanfm  but still nothing
<bioterror> blind, ps aux |grep pcmanfm
<bioterror> blind, kill the pid
<blind> it's not running
<bioterror> should be, as pcmanfm handles the desktop
<blind> i don't currently have a desktop
<blind> i get the openbox menu when i right click
<bobweaver> Nm I figured it out
<bioterror> blind, what if you say in terminal: pcmanfm --desktop
<blind> still just hangs.
<bioterror> blind, even after a reboot too?
<blind> i haven't yet rebooted.
#lubuntu 2012-03-20
<pmatulis> is there a keystroke to move the currently selected application to another workspace?
<sva> pmatulis: there is somewhere an xml list with all keystrokes
<sva> i am sure there will be one for this as well
<pmatulis> sva: ok
<pederindi> whois hellekin
<pederindi> ups
<pederindi> xD
<nicofs> How do I manage xsessions in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> holstein: Pong-a-long.
<sqeeezy> anyone tried lubuntu ppc on a TiBook
<holstein> should be able to try it live with no issue
<sqeeezy> trying to get my head round the open firmware stuff
<holstein> sqeeezy: ?
<sqeeezy> as my cd rom is knackered
<holstein> sqeeezy: you can take the hard drive to another machine and install
<holstein> another PPC rig
<holstein> i never figured out how to boot USB on a PPC mac
<holstein> dont think you are "allowed"
<holstein> i use my PPC hardware as servers... headless.. xless
<holstein> or, i just give them away and move on
<sqeeezy> its documented but i failed at first attempt--- move on is prob'ly right but econ is eco its good to reuse if poss
<holstein> sure... but time is important too
<sqeeezy> yeah
<holstein> i dont say this as a person who thought one day it would be cool to run linux on the mac.. ive spent a lot of time on it... and in my opinion, its not worth the time
<sqeeezy> i've drank the apple kool-aid since iMac Bondi, but i like the healthy anarchy of linuxGnu
<phillw> holstein: maybe a better conversation for #lubuntu-offtopic?
<sqeeezy> yeah
<iceroot> can someone with the latest 12.04 please test the reverse search in bash? press ctrl + r and type in a command you used previosly. for me the complete bash is broken after i do ctrl + r and type in some words
<phillw> iceroot: you'd be far better raising it as a bug to lxterminal
<phillw> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<iceroot> phillw: i am not using lxterminal
<iceroot> phillw: terminator + gnome-terminal + bash
<iceroot> its not happening on terminator + gnome-terminal + zsh
<phillw> iceroot: then you see what the problem of finding you issue is?
<iceroot> phillw: its happening also on lxterminal and x-term, so everything which is using bash
<phillw> you have too many variables... is it that
<iceroot> even tty1 is affected
<iceroot> so you are not facing the issue in tty1 with bash?
<phillw> iceroot: let me go ask, please be patient - it may be at least 15 mins for a reply.
<iceroot> phillw: sure, thanks
<phillw> ahh, bodhi_zazen do you have a 12.04 beta install kicking about?
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: my custom spin ?
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: no, I do not have 12.04 installed anywhere , I am downloading the daily build today
<phillw> iceroot: the nearest, and I do mean nearest weird behaviour is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/958291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958291 in bash (Ubuntu) "Bad path autocomplete on some commands" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> Is this the sort of thing you are seeing?
<iceroot> phillw: not really
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: when is the next spin of xen due?
<iceroot> phillw: its more like "�&^W����n       ���ƨ3��^�E��^H��#̫�b^K�&�K��^K�K�^F3�^Xm^[i^L`��CO��^S�o�c��Ä/�ijg�h�\�����^_���Q�P
<iceroot> which should be "ctrl +r irssi" which should show "ssh -p 8421 foo@bar"
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: zenix ?
<iceroot> but its showing this messed up characters
<phillw> iceroot: if it affects bash, then please bug-report bash
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: yes :)
<bodhi_zazen> No current plans, you are the third person to ask in the last 2 weeks though, so might fire up a new spin
<iceroot> phillw: latest bash update was november 2011, so i guess its some of a bash-config-package. i will do some research what was updates last
<phillw> iceroot: I've not seen any chatter on the email lists of bugs I am subscribed to.
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: perhaps you are missing a font ?
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: also on tty1?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: people always ask when a new ubuntu is due :)
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: my guess is you are either missing a font package or you have the wrong localization
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: i guess the second because some apps are using qwerty now and others qwertz...
<iceroot> after latest dist-upgrade
<iceroot> but then i dont get why zsh is working. imo both are reading Variables for locales
<bodhi_zazen> do you have both those fonts installed ? Re-install them
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: i dont know what fonts they are using, specially tty1
<bodhi_zazen> cat /etc/default/console-setup
<iceroot> does not exist
<bodhi_zazen> locate console-setup
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get install console-setup
<bodhi_zazen>  /etc/init.d/console-setup restart
<iceroot> hm, something removed console-setup
<iceroot> un  console-setup       <keine>             (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: owing to the fall out with my last hoster who decided to remove all my historic lubuntu iso's, There is the new server that you helped set up. Please feel free to host any iso's on there. It is massively underused and has a darn good 100GB backbone for people requiring iso's (We don't even go close to allowance).
<bodhi_zazen> sweet
<bodhi_zazen> If I make a custom 12.04 lubuntu spin, I will send it your way
<iceroot> dmesg.0:[   23.309328] init: Failed to spawn console-setup main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: thanks for the heads up about console-setup. i will debug the reason, maybe it was my fault
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: did you install console-setup ?
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: np
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: it was installed but know its removed (un)
<iceroot> now
<bodhi_zazen> do you have a /etc/default/console-setup
<iceroot> not at the moment because it was uninstalled
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: give me a dig in the ribs when it is ready. You know that upon any server I have, you and Zenix are welcome on.
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: so did you finally get all the kinks out of your server ?
<EvilResistance> doubt it xD
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: at the moment i am searching why it was removed
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: still do not have phpmyadmin working
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: any error when you install it ?
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: ping me this weekend, I can ssh in and try to take a look if you like
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: no
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: i think i found the error
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: what ?
 * bodhi_zazen the suspense is killing me
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: its related to lubuntu-meta. i installed inital ubuntu, then i used the !purelxde thingh to remove ubuntu-desktop and installed lubuntu-desktop, and console-setup was not installed
<bodhi_zazen> OK, working now ?
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: yes
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<iceroot> so i guess i will open a bug against lubuntu-meta
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: yea, small dependency is all
<bodhi_zazen> bug report + fix FTW !!!
<iceroot> :)
<iceroot> i will do it later, need sleep now
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: can you let the author of pyschocats know, so he can edit?
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: my ubuntu-fu has stuck again
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: can you paste me "aptitude why console-setup"
<bodhi_zazen> LMAO - aptitude is not installed, sec
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: is it fault of lubuntu, or pure lxde from psychocats?
<bodhi_zazen> IMO, lubuntu-desktop, not sure
<bodhi_zazen> I would have to look at the dependencies
<bodhi_zazen> console-setup is a low level package
<phillw> As lubuntu-desktop is installable against ubuntu-mini iso's
<bodhi_zazen> looking on psychocats
<phillw> Is the remove at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde taking something out that lubuntu desktop expects to still be there?
<iceroot> yes what i think
<bodhi_zazen> no
<iceroot> there were others bugs too with that
<iceroot> e.g. printer drivers
<bodhi_zazen> If that were the case lubuntu-desktop would pull it
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu is sort of a pain this way, excessive dependencies
<phillw> lubuntu desktop installs on mini-iso
<iceroot> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/884911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884911 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Missing dependency in lubuntu-desktop to foo2zjs (Printer drivers)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> we have been testing because of the non-pae install method.
<bodhi_zazen> Probably a problem with console tools
<bodhi_zazen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=console-tools
<bodhi_zazen> console tools is likely a part of ubuntu core , thus already in minimal
<bodhi_zazen> and not a part of lubuntu-desktop
<bodhi_zazen> just a guess
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: A big ask, I know, but could you have a chat with aysiu and ask him to check the instructions, please?
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: there was a bug about some core packages (see the bug i have posted)
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: so i think it can be reproduced with "install ubuntu and then use the purelxde command"
<bodhi_zazen> PM sent
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: probably append to that bug report and ask to add console-setup as a missing dependency.
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: what happens when you 'apt-get install ubuntu-minimal'
<iceroot> phillw: maybe this could be a usefull testcase? install ubuntu, use the lxde command, use a second installation with lubuntu directly and compare "dpkg -l ^ii"
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen:   resolvconf ubuntu-minimal
<iceroot> that would be the new packages
<iceroot> phillw: purelxde command
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: something is removing ubuntu-minimal then
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: so console-setup is coming from ubuntu-minimal?
<bodhi_zazen> that is my guess
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: ok, i will do some research tomorrow in my logs why ubuntu-minimal was removed
<iceroot> thank you all for the usefull infos and help
 * phillw thank you both. when a 'generic' bug is reported, it does take time to nail down the culprit.
<bodhi_zazen> Look at this : http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-minimal
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: when you install ubuntu-minimal, what packages are pulled other then console-setup ?
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<iceroot> bodhi_zazen: resolvconf
<iceroot> and of course ubuntu-minimal :)
<bodhi_zazen> Looked through a number of packages, can not identify the package, but those two should give you a clue
<bodhi_zazen> resolvconf and console-setup
<bodhi_zazen> They were removed as dependencies of something
<bodhi_zazen> iceroot: that is all I have time for
<bodhi_zazen> Probably best to ask "ubuntu-minimal" be added to lubuntu-desktop
<bodhi_zazen> most, if not all of those packages are going to be missed, so probably best to just include the meta-package
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu-minimal is installed from the minimal install iso
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: I passed the info to aysiu
<phillw> thanks
<phillw> do I need to alert julien about this?
<bodhi_zazen> My suggestion remains to add "ubuntu-minimal" to lubuntu-desktop =)
<phillw> yes
<bodhi_zazen> remind me, who is julien ?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: it would only be required for a change, which is really aysiu's department?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: julien == gilir == Lubuntu Head of Dev
<bodhi_zazen> Yea, I would pass it to julien
<bodhi_zazen> My guess is , lubuntu-desktop was (is) tested against a minimal install, and a minimal install includes ubuntu-minimal
<bodhi_zazen> None of the packages removed by aysiu is in ubuntu-minimal == dependency hell
<bodhi_zazen> console-setup and resolvconf were dependencies of some dependency ...
<bodhi_zazen> Probably easiest to add ubuntu-minimal, julien's call
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: I've emailed him with the logs... as you say, it is his call.
<phillw> with non-pae having been accepted, I can ask the guys to test that area now.
<phillw> we really do not have that many testers, but the few we have are valiant!
<phillw> I must away to bed. I have to up, bright eyed and bushy tailed for my interview to get my visa for my RHCE course, as ever bodhi_zazen. thanks.
#lubuntu 2012-03-21
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> hello Chris
<hosoka> what is the difference between the mimimal desktop Lubuntu and the lubuntu core ?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hosoka
<hosoka> I would like to have the lubuntu system without the hassle of lots of programs comes along with it.
<hosoka> Goedemorgen Chris
<hosoka> can anyone give me an advise from this.
<MrChrisDruif> hosoka; if you want to know, I DID put the links to the different packages on the minimal install page
<hosoka> I saw that one Chris
<hosoka> I noticed that the mimimal desktop comes along with lots of programs that I dont need
<hosoka> I was at the minimal lubuntu wiki
<MrChrisDruif> This one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<hosoka> so what i needed to do was manually removing the programs.
<hosoka> yes
<hosoka> the minimal install still provides programs that are not necessary. e.g. Osmo, Mtpaint etc.
<hosoka> will be right back, 5 min away. Let me hear your advise
<hosoka> would it be that the Lubuntu core would be ideal then ?
<MrChrisDruif> hosoka; in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install_or_core_install.3F section are links to the lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core packages in 10.10 till 11.10. In there you can see which packages are DEPENDENT (which get installed no matter what if you select it) and which are RECOMMENDED which you can turn off or on by adding the  --no-install-recommends option to it
<MrChrisDruif> I hope that makes any sense
<MrChrisDruif> P.s.: don't single down someone to help you, just ask your question and have some patience that someone knows the answer and will respond
<hosoka> ok, thanks Chris
<i7c> if i install lubuntu on the same hard drive like windows7, will it automatically install GRUB correctly so that i can start both OS?
<Marzata> i7c: you never know
<i7c> mhm
<i7c> is it supposed to? :P
<Jin> hello everyone
<Jin> anyone there, i could need some help, i got install problems
<Jin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkm> is `apt-get xfce4-power-manager` equivalent to what should be in lubuntu? or is there a lubuntuized version of the manager/applet/whatever-it-is??
<i7c> bkm: afaik it's the same
<i7c> lubuntu uses ubuntu packages.
<i7c> dpkg --get-selections shows this package so i guess it's installed with apt-get.
<bkm> thanks. i cannot imagine why the battery has to get down to 20% before it will suspend the laptop. why not 21%? why not 22%?? aggravating...
<mmark> hi
<mmark> how can I add a shortcut that's not in the available applications ?
<mmark> found it
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> looks quiet here.
<tata> I delete ubuntu 11.10 and now I get Lubuntu 10.04 and win xp, so how to get new gnu grub ?
<holstein> tata: i would just boot into *buntu and run "sudo update-grub"
<holstein> if that doesnt work...
<holstein> !grub | tata
<ubottu> tata: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tata> no no no...
<holstein> there should be "recovering grub" steps
<tata> since, I heve lubuntu and win xp and ubuntu11.10
<holstein> tata: the second suggestion envolved booting a live CD and "getting a new grub"
<holstein> envolves*
<tata> now, I delete ubuntu but I have old gnu grub, I need new
<MrChrisDruif> tata; I missed your problem, what was it?
<holstein> tata: you should see instructions there on how to install from a live CD
<tata> ok
<tata> but I am new in linux I am not shure
<holstein> tata: let us know if you have any problems.. i would read about "recovering grub from a live CD"... i would also repeat your query for MrChrisDruif
<hosoka> hello all
<tata> ok, now I read recovering
<hosoka> I have this situation currently. I have installed the Lubuntu-core with Chromium as browser. Did not wanted to have the full version due to RAM issue. I started with Lubuntu 10.10. Now, if I upgrade to 11.04 will this upgrade only on the Lubuntu-core or everything that comes along with this.
<hosoka> It is most my RAM that will slow down my Internet surfing with Chromium.
<holstein> i would just go, and remove what you need (if you need) when you get there
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> I noticed that the Lubuntu-core also comes with the office package while this was mentioned on the list of Lubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know where hosoka got the idea that core also shipped with office?
<Andrew1977> Hi all :) I installed Skype on my Lubuntu, but I can't find a way to add it on "internet" group of application
<Andrew1977> Sorry for this stupid question, but how can I add it there and open it through GUI?
<Andrew1977> now the only way I can launch it is from terminal or writing directly "skype" on run application
<stlsaint> Andrew1977: it should add automatically
<stlsaint> oh wait...nevermind
<stlsaint> have you looked at openbox configuration?
<Andrew1977> how? :)
<hosoka> skype should by default go to Internet group
<Andrew1977> openbox, I'm having a look there
<Andrew1977> hosoka: Actually I also tried to uninstall and install it again
<Andrew1977> it doesn't appear...weird I have this problem on Lubuntu session and not on LXDE session
<Andrew1977> stlsaint: I can't find any solution on openbox :(
<pcroque> Andrew1977: here's an entry in the FAQ that may help you: http://bit.ly/GE0mjS
<Andrew1977> thx, I'll have a look :)
<hosoka> Andrew1977: Prob this will be your choice https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_install_Skype
<MrChrisDruif> According to this section it should appear under internet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_install_Skype
<MrChrisDruif> hosoka; you thought lubuntu-core also shipped with office apps or something?
<hosoka> hello Chris, yes I did.
<hosoka> did the lubuntu-core from mini.iso Lubuntu and noticed that.
<hosoka> was not a big deal, but did not found dat on the link you gave me.
<hosoka> btw, the How to enable automatic logon in LXDM on the Guide does not work for everybody I noticed. Neither for me which I use GDM instead.
<MrChrisDruif> hosoka; what doesn't work with it?
<hosoka> I will leave now Chris
<MrChrisDruif> And which version of Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, ttyl hosoka
<hosoka> Lubuntu 10.10 the mini.iso and install it with the Lubuntu-core
<hosoka> try it out.
<hosoka> will leave now. If someone can assist me how to autologin using the LXDM instead would be a great help.
<hosoka> sent me an email.
 * MrChrisDruif wonders how someone can email him without email address O_O
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> how can I see if a specific daemon loaded on boot (or is running)
<tata> how to put date in panel in lubuntu 10.04?
<nuf0xx> nvm --- ps aux | grep >daemon<
#lubuntu 2012-03-22
<trubbor> Is there an "Alternate CD" for Lubuntu - in the same way that there is one for Ubuntu? I use the Ubuntu Alternate CD to install an LTSP server - would love to be able to do the same with Lubuntu!
<nuf0xx> it is on the download page
<nuf0xx> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<trubbor> Thanks nuf0xx!!!
<nuf0xx> np
<bring> ok i have a problem booting lubuntu from a live CD
<bring> can anyone help?
<bring> ok
<bring> well
<bring> all quiet here
<holstein> !ask | bring
<ubottu> bring: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bring> ok
<bring> thanks
<bring> lubuntu freezes on boot
<bring> from live CD
<bring> i get strings of brackets like [56.00000] etc.
<bring> then stops
<holstein> bring: i would try nomodeset
<holstein> i would try any of those options under the F6 menu
<bring> on boot options?
<holstein> literally wont hurt to try them all
<bring> what is nomodeset?
<bring> i did
<bring> but i don't get desktop
<bring> i get the command prompt
<bring> how do i get the desktop
<holstein> bring: i would try those options from the F6 menu
<holstein> any of them... all of them for that matter
<bring> ok
<bring> thanks
<Wespe> Hi y'all
<Wespe> Do you guys help out with PPC Lubuntu?
<reflexrg> lubuntu!
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> nice to be here again.
<pederindi> hi
<pederindi> has lubuntu a manager for customize shortcuts?
<pederindi> or what use by default?
<pederindi> at the moment I'm doing sudo apt-get install xbindkeys | source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<pederindi> ok, so it's solved! bye!
<pederindi> :)
<lapion> hello
<lapion> I have a "small" problem with pcmanfm
<lapion> any time I change the background to not show a background image, hence to show a black ( or any other color) background pcmanfm restarts the desktop and I have to relogin
<holstein> and then all is good?
<holstein> its just when you are making a change lapion ?
<lapion> any time I change from having an image as the background to having the background as a single color I have to login over, and things are back in the old
<holstein> how are you making the changes?
<lapion> if I edit the config file for pcmanfm manually I can not login
<holstein> interesting... i dont know about "hacking" pcmanfm personally... i usually suggest trying with another user account to isolate the .config files
<lapion> from the preferences dialog of the background, and/or editing the file, makes no difference..
<holstein> not sure if thats appropriate for your case though
<lapion> holstein, going to try that
<lapion> I forgot about the " isolate" possibility
<lapion> even on a "virgin" account I get the same problem, btw I am using natty
<lapion> if I set the background to: "fill with background colour only" the desktop is killed
<lapion> well back to the old process hungry background image
<holstein> lapion: i suppose you could try it from a live CD... but it seems like that might just be a bug you can file
<tata> can I install new video drivers on older lubuntu 10.04
<MrChrisDruif> I guess so tata, but don't ask me how
<phillw> tata: if they're from the ubuntu repos dated after 10.04 yoiu will need to add the repo to your allowed list, grab the ones you want & then remove the repo.
<phillw> if the drivers are available as an ppa, it is a bit easier :)
<tata> ok, I ask because I have VIA chip set and Lubuntu 10.40 not support that
<phillw> tata: which 'bit' of the driver do you need (i.e. what is not working at present)?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> i was just wandering if it was necessary to get better quality sound if I change the Alsa into Pulse audio as per requirement of Skype
<hosoka> I noticed the sound quality with windows was better then under linux and now seen that for linux they required the Pulse audio
<Galicja> Good evening!
<Galicja> I'm attempting to remove Lubuntu's "login manager", but can't seem to find the configuratin file or script which disables this. When I boot up my laptop, I want the boot process to end with the command line prompt, and I wish to type "startx" to invoke LXDE. How can I do this? Thanks.
<Galicja> *configuration
#lubuntu 2012-03-23
<asix3> hello!
<asix3> can anyone help me to get chromium to stop crashing when showing youtube videos?
<MrChrisDruif> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know. I could always be a hardware issue. But I'm not very good at support
<asix3> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<asix3> will Gnash conflict with flash? I know I have flash installed already
<MrChrisDruif> You'd have to use either one
<MrChrisDruif> That is something I do know
<asix3> well flash works just fine in firefox, so I don't think it's a hardware thing. Flash also worked in chromium when I was running ubuntu 10.<somethingICantRemember>
<asix3> another wrinkle. video's play when I'm on youtube.com, but embedded videos on other sites result in the Aw, snap! page
<Grafeit> Hello, I am doing a current events project for a class of mine, and I was hoping to get some advice on lubuntu.
<Grafeit> I must do a current events project on Operating Systems, I need to know how the OS does file management, device management, memory management, application management.
<Guest22773> Hello
<BWMerlin> not sure if this is the right place but i have set up firefox sync on my windows and lubuntu machines but it is not syncing my extensions
<pmatulis> is the LSC supposed to be working on 12.04?
<tata> I have Lubuntu 10.04 and VIA chepset, how to improve video driver because default driver is not good?
<OlMightyG> hi
<OlMightyG> How can I set my lubuntu to show mounted devices on the desktop? can anyone help please?
<holstein> OlMightyG: i would try http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=86
<nicofs> How do I set up the default session that is started at boot?
<OlMightyG> holstein: just install thunar?
<nicofs> or alternatively: where else could i go for help?
<holstein> OlMightyG: i have not tried to show those icons in LXDE.. i tend to try and stay close to the defaults. or at least start with the environment that works best for me out of the box
<holstein> OlMightyG: i find that by the time i make LXDE more like XFCE (or whatever) that its not really light-weight anymore
<OlMightyG> so i shold try xubuntu hehe
<DarthBrady> you could try the lubuntu mailing list, or the lubuntu one stop thread in the lubuntu forums. I'm new to lubuntu as well, or I could probably be a better help.
<holstein> nicofs: what are you wanting to do?... what customizations?
<OlMightyG> i just messed up the testing-system... great.
<OlMightyG> whats the difference between xfce and lxde?
<DarthBrady> xubuntu is nice, but i prefer the simplicity of Lubuntu, and it's setup with LXDE/Openbox
<DarthBrady> but i use a slow latop too, so lubuntu is a little faster for me
<MrChrisDruif> What's going on here?
<OlMightyG> yes. until now ive installed lubunut with nautilus to achieve the symbol-thing...
<nicofs> holstein, when i start my computer, the wrong session is loaded... I want "Lubuntu Desktop", but xsession tries (and fails) to start "Xubuntu Desktop" which is not installed and then, after i press "ok" starts some LXDE session...
<holstein> nicofs: i had a few errors like that.. i ended up just leaving both LXDE and XFCE installed
<OlMightyG> but now i tried the new version and recognized that pcmanfm can deal smb-mounts now. but it does not show them on the desktop
<nicofs> holstein, not an option... i only have 4GB of HDD... i need every MB I can save...
<OlMightyG> nicofs: i guess you have to correct some entries in some files in the lxsession-folder
<OlMightyG> had a similar problem....
<OlMightyG> but i dont know exactly how i fixed it.. long tome ago
<holstein> nicofs: ok.. i couldnt track down what was missing or needed.. other than resintalling, you should likely just look through what is/was installed.. you can try another user accoung for troubleshooting.. you can try pure-lxde
<nicofs> OlMightyG, i figured that out aswell... but which files... that's the question...
<OlMightyG> hm.. sorry.. i cant remember. but i remember that ive googled it
<nicofs> hmm.. have been googling for some days now... maybe i used the wrong words...
<MrChrisDruif> nicofs; if you need every byte you can get, why install a gui?
<OlMightyG> do you have lxsession installed?
<x3oo> hi, how do i install lubuntu onto a sdcard
<KM0201> how do you do it?
<KM0201> just choose the SDcard as the target drive.
<DarthBrady> reaaly? it's that easy? I should try it then.
<MrChrisDruif> DarthBrady; and how is it going with the SD-card?
<DarthBrady> I cant find my SD Cards, I think I left them in my locker at work, so it hasn't gone anywhere today :(
<MrChrisDruif> That's to bad
<DarthBrady> i have a 1G  micro sd laying here, i suppose i could try that if it's not too small, but i wasn't sure it if is.
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, not sure DarthBrady
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe try with the minimal install then?
<DarthBrady> i might
<MrChrisDruif> and the --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop ?
<phillw> or even slimmer, lubuntu-core. I think you will need more than 1G for lubuntu though :/
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: it doesn't install any recommended junk
<KM0201> no.. 1gig should do it i would think
<DarthBrady> i'll try it later and see how it goes
<MrChrisDruif> You could check installed size on packages.ubuntu.com I think
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201; I know, that is why I suggested it
<phillw> do report back how you get on. I'm curious to know just how slim the 'low-fat' version(s) of lubuntu are :)
<DarthBrady> well i just popped the lubuntu install disc in, it asks for 4.1GB by default
<phillw> DarthBrady: that is Ubiquity installer, there is an ongoing discussion about it.
<MrChrisDruif> DarthBrady; A known issue
<DarthBrady> Ah, I see. I always installed to a blank hdd with plenty of room, I never even paid attention to the required space needed as I wasn't worried about disc space ;)
<DarthBrady> required RAM and the speed I get from it were my concerns, and Lubuntu works very well with in those departments. But I will try it sometime this week when i get time to play with it. I have wanted a good USB/SD version for a while now...
<phillw> DarthBrady: use alternate / mini install. For lubuntu we consider the 4.1GB default to be a 'bug', but it is there for 'main' ubuntu to stave off 2.3GB hell where it would install and leave no space for user data.
<MrChrisDruif> I'd go with mini
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: for a 1GB SD, that is a +1 from me!
<phillw> then try ubuntu core to see if we can manage it :)
<phillw> s/ubuntu/lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> I was wondering ^_^
<venik212> my wireless cuts out frequently on my Thinkpad t43p running Lubuntu 11.10
<venik212> How do I start it up again?
<venik212> it is the notorious Intel ipw2200
<phillw> venik212: we use the standard WiFi system. head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 They do work miracles over there :)
<venik212> their solution is to install the Windows driver, which works fine on this hardware, but which I was unable to install using Lubuntu
<venik212> XP never looked better... ;-(
<MrChrisDruif> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<venik212> I actually did install the Windows driver, but Lubuntu insisted on overwriting it with the ipw2200 junk
#lubuntu 2012-03-24
<pilotbub> how does lub stack up to mint lxde performance wise
<davek> hi
<wujie> 大家好阿
<MrChrisDruif> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm
<MrChrisDruif> wujie; this is an English support channel, I absolutely have no idea what you just said/asked
<wujie> 有中国人么
<Sentynel> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MrChrisDruif> Sentynel; you can also direct that to a user like "!cn | wujie"
<Guest34115> ::SIGH::
<venik212> I cannot start lubuntu-software-center-- when I try, nothing happens
<venik212> I am also having trouble with ifup and ifdown-- I get a message telling me that ethX is not configured
<venik212> since I am using the ipw2200 driver, which is notorious for dying, I must have a way of restarting the wireless
<venik212> this is on a Thinkpd X41 tablet/laptop
<DarthBrady> I have a question I can't find an answer to anywhere. Does anyone know how to add directories to the "Places" menu in the left pane of pcmanfm File Manager?
<wxl> DarthBrady: yep-- dragon and drop ;)
<wxl> dragon?
<wxl> um, maybe not that.
<wxl> but drag for sure :D
<DarthBrady> yeah that doesn't work. the con just floats back to the point i drag it from
<DarthBrady> icon*
<wxl> that's how i got mine there :D
<wxl> just did it again
<wxl> 11.10 here if it matters
<wxl> pcmanfm 0.9.9-0ubuntu1
<DarthBrady> 11.10 here too
<DarthBrady> wait, got it thanks
<DarthBrady> apparently it seems youhave to drp it below the seperator line.
<DarthBrady> thanks again
<Kelvi> Is there any alternative to getting television output to my computer?  I've tried XBMC, MythTV and others and none work.  Is there something within lubuntu that can help me?
<CatalanGuy> hi, got a question: LXDE which encoding starndard has by default
<CatalanGuy> utf-8?
<smile4ever> CatalanGuy: Unicode (so UTF-8) :)
<CatalanGuy> nice
<CatalanGuy> thanks
<CatalanGuy> so i won't have problems with namespaces
<CatalanGuy> cause i'm migrating from gnome
<CatalanGuy> although I use latin special characters like ç or
<CatalanGuy> ñ
<wxl> DarthBrady: yeah forgot to mention that fact :O
<tyhjyydesta> Any explanation why Lubuntu takes 14 sec to boot and ~ 10 to shut down, while Ubuntu takes 10 sec to boot and 4 secs to shut down ? On the same hardware. Even Windows 7 is better boot / shut down times than supposedly "performance optimized" Lubuntu
<tyhjyydesta> Anyone else noticed that as well >
#lubuntu 2012-03-25
<wujie> :-D
<uBUXUBu> good morning technicians
<titan_> hello!
<titan_> anyone to give help here?
<holstein> titan_: depends... just ask and see
<titan_> need help with usb bluetooth dongle
<holstein> you have referred to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ? titan_
<titan_> tried that but no help
<titan_> I have lubuntu 11.10
<holstein> titan_: sure.. just elaborate... is the USB device showing up in lsusb? how about the output of some of the commands at that wiki page
<titan_> D 0c10:0000
<titan_> this is the id i get
<titan_> so yes is there
<titan_> I installed gnome-vfs-obexftp
<titan_> also installed all bluetooth related from synaptic
<titan_> still can't
<titan_>  get bluetooth to work
<titan__> the usb donle is ok cause it's working good on win7
<titan__> dongle*
<holstein> titan__: i would try #ubuntu ...sometimes i try different live CD's to check for compatibility with other kernel versions
<titan__> no work in l;ive cd either
<titan__> The lubuntu cd I say
<titan__> works great with ubuntu suse fedora or other distro
<holstein> titan__: sure.. im saying in *other* live CD's.. the 10.04 main ubuntu... knoppix... the upcoming 12.04 release.. different kernel versions
<holstein> titan__: ?
<holstein> lubuntu = ubuntu
<holstein> just customized and running LXDE instead of unity or gnome
<titan__> I know that that's
<titan__> that's why i get confused
<titan__> why is not working
<holstein> if it works in main ubuntu 11.10, and not lubuntu 11.10, then, its just a matter of figuring out what pacakges need to be installed that are in main ubuntu that are no in lubuntu
<titan__> you're true but i donno how to fing out
<titan__> find*
<holstein> maybe http://lubuntu.net/tags/bluetooth would help
<titan__> in ubuntu 11.10 is out of the box
<titan__> no help here
<titan__> tried that first thing
<holstein> titan__: what thing?
<holstein> titan__: does the device work in main ubuntu 11.10?
<titan__> yes
<holstein> if so, you can make it work in lubuntu
<titan__>  with live cd
<titan__> cause i did not made an instalkl
<holstein> OK... then its just a matter of learning how to communicate with the hardware
<titan__> tried http://lubuntu.net/tags/bluetooth
<holstein> OK... i would find *anyone* in the mailing lists or forums using LXDE and bluetooth
<share> hello
<share> I can't connect to wireless using livecd. im using 11.10
<holstein> i would try adding whatever GUI you use in unity
<titan__> holstein thanks
<share> something is WRONG
<holstein> share: broadcom?
<share> no, the wireless works, network manager doesnt make any connection
<share> startx.. then.. connect to wireless AP and doesnt work
<holstein> share: i dont think you can assume the wireless is "working" then, correct?
<holstein> share: is this broadcom?
<share> holstein: dude, please...
<holstein> share: i'll be idle if you need anthing :)
<share> the wireless works in any decent distro
<share> it's not a driver problem!
<share> you are pissing me off
<holstein> share: if its not connecting right now though, its likely a driver issue
<Toscho> hello
<holstein> im not saying the hardare is bad
<share> holstein: it recognizes
<share> the wireless adapter
<share> it shows wireless aps
<share> looks like nm-applet is bugged
<Toscho> when I try to start my laptop (lubuntu 11.10), it freezes after the bios-screens
<holstein> share: OK.. in my first hand experience, i have changed drivers in those cases with decent luck
<Toscho> what can be the reason and how can I solve this problem
<share> I guess i should have chose Lubuntu LTS
<share> lubuntu sucks bye
<MrChrisDruif> holstein; share could've been a bit more polite
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<phillw> hi kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> phillw: supp
<kosaidpo> im still using 11.04
<phillw> my usual epic fail to test something for Julien :(
<kosaidpo> whats new in the next release ?
<phillw> yeah, it's a paper cut in lubuntu -  a missing icon.
<kosaidpo> fail as in how
<kosaidpo> what you wanna do and o you get ??
<phillw> kosaidpo: it won't even 'see' my 3G device :/
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> phillw: as in it doesnt detect it ?? make a rule
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: hello supp
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; as in you can't see the icon
<MrChrisDruif> Nothing much
<kosaidpo> phillw: make sure it has one tho
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: i guess the icone its not that important but i do agree still a detail to fix : ]
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; +1 on both
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: haaha ; ]
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: what lubuntu version are you using ??
<MrChrisDruif> And suddenly someone noticed that apt-xapian-index gets installed with default installation somehow
 * MrChrisDruif uses ubuntu with gnome-shell ghehe :]
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: apt-xapian-index what is it for ?
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: I'll fire an email off to Julien. At least I now have 12.04 beta2 with the staging ppa installed for the boss :)
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; synaptic and update-manager I believe
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: i see good
<MrChrisDruif> apt-xapian-index Reverse Depends: python-apt:i386  synaptic  packagekit-backend-aptcc  packagekit-backend-apt  goplay  fuss-launcher  ept-cache  aptitude-gtk  adept  software-center  python-apt  muon-installer  muon  aptitude
<MrChrisDruif> At least on my system
<kosaidpo> phillw: so its an lxpanel issue ??
 * MrChrisDruif should try if making an icon works for fixing that bug
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: so much dep
<kosaidpo> lubuntu its one cool distro
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; not depends > REVERSE depends
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: reverse means what ??
<MrChrisDruif> Aka: which programs depend on it
 * kosaidpo still bad at english
<MrChrisDruif> aptitude (among other things) depends on apt-xapian-index
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: ahh so that axpian-apt its a dep for those packages
<MrChrisDruif> You
<MrChrisDruif> Yup*
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: i dont speak engish unless in on irc rooms or forums :S
<kosaidpo> and the bad me never think to take this to next level in my daily life :[
<kosaidpo> haha hers a jock
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, it's ALL the packages in the repos that depend on it
<MrChrisDruif> For instance, I haven't got aptitude installed but it's still listed
<kosaidpo> on a site for android apps and they expose a windows media player
<kosaidpo> im wonderin ho wants to pollute its device with that MS garbage :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, is it even possible to install wmp on Android?
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: apt-get suffice me
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, the reason would be familiarity
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: well yeh since its android apps site
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; so does it for me, I just found it odd that mentioned aptitude as reverse depend
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: agree but when you breath the freedom you never go back to the MS forest
<MrChrisDruif> There are people that would disagree
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, would you mind /join #lubuntu-offtopic ? ^_^
<thor_> phillw: BUG report. http://imagebin.org/205101 there are still no icon of driver install and LSC wont start. Made a image of it
<thor_> It's zsync of today
<phillw> thor_: please raise a bug report, I'm on with the http://thesii.org/Screenshot.jpg at the moment!
<thor_> phillw i am not going to made a bug report. I am only doing it here on IRC
<thor_> make
<phillw> LSC is a pure lubuntu bug. and needs reporting to its creator / maintainer. Stephen is not logged on and will ne be aware of the problem unless you raise it. In which case it cannot get fixed :/
<phillw> s/ne/not
<phillw> thor_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<thor_> phillw but libreoffice there you can make a bug report on IRC
<phillw> thor_: I'm not running my 12.04 test rig. So I cannot raise a bug report.
<thor_> phillw thanks
<cordyceps> everytime I  run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade I get the response to the effect: 'everythings fine, nothing to download.' It's been like this for a couple of months. Is there something wrong here? On lubuntu-11.10
<holstein> cordyceps: are you online? how about just sudo apt-get update
<cordyceps> online? I guess so. Yeah, I run update OK. Just when I run upgrade, it(the terminal) says nothing to do.
<cordyceps> my sources.list seems to cover all the bases.
<holstein> cordyceps: run them seperately
<holstein> run this...
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cordyceps> I do that all the time. I just wrote && here to tighten things up
<holstein> cordyceps: im just reducing variables and trying to see what is up.. you also wrote above that you are running those as a normal users
<cordyceps> sudo -i
<holstein> cordyceps: if you dont mind, run those 2 commands.. separately, ... as root, and report
<cordyceps> ok, but I have bandwidth issues; it'll be a while
<holstein> if something is timing out, or you are not letting sudo apt-get update actually finish updating somehow, i wouldnt expect any upgrades
<cordyceps> I got a big(for me) file coming down over the phone line right now. Can only IRC until that's done ;(
<holstein> if i had bandwidth limitations, i would likely run the LTS's, and try and download the iso iwth the upgrades in it somewhere else off site when they are updated.. like 10.04.2, 10.04.3 for example
<holstein> or, just not worry about it too much unless i read something about a kernel vulnerability... maybe keep the browser up to date, and flash
#lubuntu 2013-03-18
<hole_> how do you move icons on lxpanel?
<cerebrate> do you know how to find application launch panel?
<cerebrate> just right click, select application launch panel and sort your icons as you please
<hole_> yea i removed it by mistake
<cerebrate> you can right click on empty space on the panel and select add/remove panel items
<hole_> yea i have 2 loaded in panel preferences
<cerebrate> i love that about you
<cerebrate> im still new at this myself
<hole_> ok i got one built but its on the left side and i want it on the right
<hole_> nm got it
<witeds> greetings i was wondering is i striped most of my  distro's preinstalled apps like chrome do i need to update with the distro update or can i still get all the important distro updates without having to re remove all the extra stuff again
<csc`> I've got a logitech usb headset I want to use, Its supported and is detected as working properly
<csc`> how might i switch to this audio output in lubuntu?
<csc`> (12.10)
<witeds> easyest i think would be to install pulse but im just a simple user like you
 * csc` isn't a simple user, just a lazy one
<csc`> I use *buntu on machines I don't care to muck about with configuring. Machines I just want to work
<csc`> :P
<witeds> exactly what i mean by a simple user
<witeds> i have found easier time with pulse and usb headsets
<alocer> anyone using nvidia driver in lubuntu ?
<alocer> hello anybody there ?
<BWMerlin> yes I use the nvidia driver
<melodie> hi
<pablo_> hi
<melodie> hello pablo_
 * pablo_ hello melodie
 * pablo_ I have a little problem with lubuntu 12.10 , I'm tring to compile nmap 6.25
<pablo_> but ./configure file say me :   checking whether the C compiler works... no
<pablo_> but gcc is installed
<Unit193> pablo_: sudo apt-get build-dep nmap && sudo apt-get install build-essential
 * pablo_ I'm using lubuntu 12.10 x64 version
 * pablo_ thanks Unit193 , very lubuntu hacker :)
<pablo_> .apt-get build-dep give me 120Mbyte to install...
<pablo_> and I had problem too in installing lubuntu on a little lapton cpu N2600
 * pablo_ however thank u very much Unit193 , I didn't knew the build-dep command
<Unit193> Please don't abuse "/me" :P
<Unit193> Sure thing, pretty handy.
<pablo_> excuse me
<pablo_> I have a little laptop with atom N2600 , and with ubuntu 12.04 LTS it use proprietary drivers for the video card, vc is integrated in intel cpu
<pedor> Hi, I'm thinking to install lubuntu on my note, it's not old or has low resourcers, but I'm trying something with less anoying problems than kde and gnome. but I have some questions: it's possible to install some kde apps in it?
<zleap> pedor, that nick sounds dodgy
<pedor> zleap: what nick? pedor?
<zleap> yeah
<wxl> kde apps are going to require a bunch of kde libs and dependencies which means you might end up with klubuntu
<zleap> if someone reads that and misses the r off when reading
<pedor> zleap: lol
<wxl> well for that matter, they might be a mispeller that doesn't see p's and is dyslexic and so they read "odor"
<Unit193> KDE applications are a problem because of what they will pull in, but Qt applications will do better.  (Little difference, but for example, quassel-client-qt4 rather than quassel-client)
<wxl> yeah qt is good
<pedor> is there any finance software for lubuntu?
<Unit193> gnucash?
<pedor> gnucash is a little dificult but it's great, and email client? I did a look at Sylpheed and didn't like it, is it possible to use thunderbird/
<zleap> pedor, sql ledger
<wxl> yeah you can use thunderbird
<zleap> evolution
<pedor> and a calendar? is it possible to have a event notification? or see all events on the built in calendar?
<zleap> pedor, why not use chroime and google+ etc
<zleap> you can sync (sort) between google calendar and the thunderbird calander
<zleap> sunbird or what ever its called
<pedor> I tend to forget to look at my calendar, so I like to have desktop notifications
<wxl> Unit193: what's that program you use for notifications?
<Unit193> wxl: xfce4-notifyd, but that's just standard.  What are you talking about exactly?
<wxl> Unit193: i swore you told me about something else you had used. wait, that's not standard, is it? aren't we using notification-daemon?
<wxl> ah, that DID change :)
<Unit193> wxl: Different programs to do the same thing, though.
<pedor> I'm going to try lubuntu now. does it came with a irc software by default?
<wxl> pedor: in pidgin, if that counts. install irssi :)
<pedor> ok, brb
<Unit193> wxl: Technically you can use gcalcli+zenity or notify-send to remind you of events on google calendar.
<wxl> oh right notify-send
<wxl> that's what i was thinking of!
<Unit193> That's the "frontend" to either notification-daemon or xfce4-notifyd, whichever is installed.
<wxl> also: gcalcli!
<zleap> better google integration would be good from the off
<zleap> anyway i  am off to bed
<zleap> nite
<pedor> I'm back, (pedor)
<wxl> yay
<csc`> Anyone around thats familiar with wireless-> ethernet bridging?
<wxl> oh meh that's one of those fun things i always have to sit down and map out to try to figure out every single time i do it so i don't want to say i can walk you through it, but whatcha need, csc` ?
<pedor> how I enable dock?
<wxl> pedor: there's lxpanel but no dock
<pedor> wxl: hm
<wxl> pedor: you can add a docky, like docky
<pedor> wxl: any launcher?
<wxl> pedor: there's the "run" command but that's not really a launcher
<wxl> haven't ever researched a lightweight launcher
<pedor> wxl: ok, thanks
#lubuntu 2013-03-19
<wxl> hey cool check this out! http://www.lubuntutips.com/2012/07/best-lubuntu-apps.html#.UUeqc9Z33To
<wxl> that will probably answer all your questions and the forthcoming ones, too, pedor  :) ↑
<pedor> yes, it will
<pedor> thanks
<wxl> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 485 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<wxl> not sure why it links to a ppa
<wxl> it's in the repos
<csc`> ugh
<csc`> wxl, anyway, all i need is a quick and dirty way to get internet to a router and from that router to another computer
<csc`> wireless -> ethernet -> router -> ethernet -> computer
<csc`> whatever to you too then
<cdoublejj> Sooooooo it's Guh-Nome, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<cdoublejj> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFeC25BM9E0
<cerebrate> hi genii-around
 * genii-around slides cerebrate a coffee
<cerebrate> y thank u
 * cerebrate makes some fruit juice tea herb soup, shares with all
<Bonzodog> hi guys
<Bonzodog> ok, so I am an ex-arch user who bought a brand new Acer 571 laptop which runs UEFI by default, and cannot be reverted to a legacy BIOS
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bonzodog> I am currently using Ubuntu as the 12.10 installer can auto setup a UEFI install, but I am not happy with the idea of only having / partition. I have always used a seperate /home ince 1997
<Bonzodog> also, i want an ob based system, as its what I have used for a long while
<holstein> Bonzodog: you can make what you like
<holstein> Bonzodog: you can use the alternate installer... you can use the advanced part of the live CD installer. you can partition using what you like (anything esle such as gparted live CD) and install to whatever you choose
<Bonzodog> my problem is I don know how to custom create a GPT disk
<Bonzodog> I can manually setup and partition an MBR disk
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUbuntu11.10OnLenovoEFI/GPT/WLAN/Power/BIOS
<Bonzodog> ah hah
<Bonzodog> thanks guys
<Bonzodog> I will also probably go onto warty
<Bonzodog> as I am an ex Arch Multilib Testing user
<Bonzodog> I liked living on the bleeding edge
<holstein> warty?
<holstein> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<holstein> ^^ that is old and EOL
<holstein> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> ^ s what you would go on to
<Bonzodog> duh
<Bonzodog> I mean the bleeding edge release
<Unit193> You'd have to seek support in +1
<Bonzodog> I thought it was codenamed warty
<Unit193> But could be interesting.
<Unit193> Bonzodog: Debian calls it sid, don't know what Ubuntu's devel would be.
<Bonzodog> it used to have a seperate codename on the repos
<wxl> #1. i don't think there are "codenames" per se :) like it's not insider information
<wxl> #2. it's the latest, but it's not necessarily bleeding edge
<wxl> #3. ubuntu went alphabetical in the 4th release: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<wxl> will zesty zebra be the last ubuntu? or will it be celestial curassow? or will they just start over again?
<wxl> next on unsolved mysteries…
<Bonzodog> lol
<Bonzodog> oh, it used to be that the repos for a devel release would have their own name, but it doesnt work like that anymore
<Bonzodog> now you run updatemanager -d
<Bonzodog> and it shows you the current devel release
<wxl> well if you look in sources.list each source has the codename as an argument
<wxl> so same repos, different section
<wxl> i should revise that: same server, different folder http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Bonzodog> yeah....
<wxl> if you plan on hanging around lubuntu for a while and you plan on running the bleeding edge, you should join qa :)
<Bonzodog> where would be the best place to ask about bumblebee
<Bonzodog> This lappy is also an Optimus system
<Bonzodog> but I have a game that has to have optirun bash put in first
<holstein> Bonzodog: all those packages are for any ubuntu versions, so i might try #ubuntu
<SilverLion> hi everyone
#lubuntu 2013-03-20
<malaphus> Hi guys.  I'm attempting to create a lubuntu image for a group of 30 machines and would like to disable the LXDM userlist.  I've modified /etc/lxdm/default.conf and set disabled=1 in the [userlist] section but that doesn't seem to do anything
<malaphus> Any ideas?
<malaphus> sorry, that's disable=0, not disableD
<Unit193> LXDM isn't used by default anymore, LightDM is.
<malaphus> Ah ok, so need to figure out the lightdm config then, thanks
<malaphus> so continueing to set up my lubuntu image, ive installed some applications that don't have menu items by default, how would one go about adding a new menu item for *all* users
<Unit193> malaphus: Place in /usr/share/applications/
<malaphus> Unit193: thank you!
<malaphus> Unit193: Don't suppose you know where I can edit the default panel launchers too?  I uninstalled google chromium and installed firefox, so I want to make new users begin with a firefox launcher, and a few others
<Unit193> malaphus: Yes, Lubuntu does it weird, /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/
<malaphus> hmm
<Unit193> malaphus: You basically ghosting this onto a few or something?
<malaphus> well, nevermind, i guess the lightdm theme is different
<malaphus> Yeah, I manage the boxes at work, we currently have ubuntu on all of our NOC pcs, but it's horribly slow
<malaphus> (the machines are horrible, heh)
<malaphus> lubuntu runs great on them, so gonna be switching to this
<malaphus> home directories are mounted from nfs, ldap for login/auth, etc
<malaphus> hmm, not seeing what I want in there though
<malaphus> I'm refering to the File Manager, Chromium, and "hide all windows" icons you get by default in the panel
<malaphus> wanna basically add launchers for firefox and lxterminal to that
<malaphus> ah nevermind, I see now
<malaphus> figured it'd just be more *.desktop links
<Unit193> Ah, giong to use centrify?
<malaphus> what controls which profile is loaded for new users (Lubuntu in this case), as opposed to the "default" profile or this "two_panels" profile?
<malaphus> Nah, we use openldap for our directory, and just tinker with nsswitch, pam, etc
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<malaphus> ah ha, thanks again!
<Unit193> Heh, sure.
<malaphus> no idea how you know all this :P
<Unit193> ...Not really sure I know either.
<malaphus> hard part is going to be re-created a panel plugin I think
<malaphus> years ago I wrote a bonobo plugin for gnome panel that polled our pbx every 30 seconds and displayed call queue stats in the panel, gonna have to recreate that for lubuntu, should be fun
<fxn> hey, I deleted ~/.profile and created ~/.bash_profile, how can I tell LXDE to load it? it seems to be ignored and LXTerminal does not launch a login shell
<fxn> if I ln -s .bash_profile to .xsessionrc, then env variables are fine, but sourced stuff doesn't show up in LXTermnial
<Lucha> Hello there!
<Lucha> ei! I like some of the features of windows 8 in regard at windows behavior
<Lucha> For example: dragging a windows to the left or right side of the window makes it to resize to ocupy that half of the screen.
<Lucha> Could it be possible to achieve something like that in Lubuntu?
<inductiveload> Lucha: there's no "simple" way, openbox (the window manager) doesn't do that
<Lucha> Mm... I see...
<inductiveload> however, with wmctrl, you can probably hack something up
<inductiveload> for example: wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -e 0,1300,45,1630,940
<Lucha> Mm...
<Lucha> interesting
<inductiveload> this resiszes the active window
<Lucha> I'll investigate that
<Lucha> Mm... maybe I could trigger that with a keybinding
<inductiveload> so you if you can get the screen size from xrandr or something, you can them bind a key to send to the left or right
<inductiveload> and you can even go nuts and make it go into quarters, horizontal halves or whatever you want
<Lucha> Really interesting
<Lucha> I'll check it now. Thanks!
<inductiveload> no problem, good luck!
<inductiveload> :-)
<cerebrate> hi genii-around
 * genii-around slides cerebrate a coffee
#lubuntu 2013-03-21
<Ojoloco> Hi there! I'm trying to install dhcp3-server, but it depends on = 4.2.4-1ubuntu4 and I have 4.2.4-1ubuntu10. If try to do a downgrade, a lot of things got broken, for example the network manager. How could I accomplish that?
<malaphus> Ojoloco: could always compile it yourself
<phillw> malaphus: well, looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/199683/dhcp3-server-or-isc-dhcp-server it seems he was using an old name for a newer system ,hence it wanting *ubuntu4 when he has *ubuntu10 installed...
<malaphus> normal 7200 sata drives in raid1, formatted as xfs... du -sh finishes in 2.3 seconds on a 154GB directory
<malaphus> ext4, like 45 seconds!
<malaphus> surely xfs isn't this much better
<Kamilion> why do you say that?
<Kamilion> and s/better/different/
<malaphus> I've seen all sorts of test graphs showing the read speed of xfs much closer to ext4 than the results im getting
<Unit193> There is a reason to use each different one, IIRC ext4 was the most stable, but I could easily be wrong on that one.
<Kamilion> some people swear ZFS is way better than ext4, btrfs, and xfs. I've never seen a set of workloads that didn't perform better on one of the group.
<Kamilion> Personally, I like btrfs. May not have the best on-disk performance; but COW, replication, btrfs-apt-snapshot, etckeeper, and sending snapshots over the network without needing any kind of crazy backup software (rdiff-backup, duplicati, rsync...) is a win for my use-cases.
<exogen> hello. how can I set my lubuntu to open launchpad bug reports via firefox? At the moment opens only into links.
<exogen> okay update-alternatives --config is that what I need ^^
<exogen> but unter Unity opens firefox... strange
<Mathias_WMDE> greetings
<Mathias_WMDE> has anyone ever had temperature issues with ati/radeon graphic cards on (l)ubuntu?
<pmatulis> anyone upgrade to Raring yet?
<genii-around> pmatulis: I'm using it on my netbook
<pmatulis> genii-around: nice, going well?
<genii-around> pmatulis: Fairly good, yes. It's an Acer D260  that I replaced the hd with a 60G SSD. So it boots up fairly fast and is quite responsive. The only issue recently was /boot got full and I had to remove a bunch of the older kernels
<genii-around> No proprietary drivers installed
<germanstudent> Hi! How do I run lxterminal as a login shell?
<inductiveload> germanstudent: lxterminal -l
<inductiveload> more information on lxterminal can be had from "lxterminal --help" or "man lxterminal"
<germanstudent> thanks inductiveload, tried that. I'm not that experienced with shells, if I run lxterminal -l the system ignores .bash_profile, right? I need this in order to use rvm as described for gnome terminal here. https://rvm.io/integration/gnome-terminal/ .
<pmatulis> genii-around: sweet!
<germanstudent> hm pmatulis? ^^
<germanstudent> oh, sorry.
<inductiveload> germanstudent: have you run "exec bash" to reload the profile stuff?
<germanstudent> Ah inductiveload. Thanks a lot! lxterminal -e "bash -il" worked for me \o/
<inductiveload> glad it's working
<inductiveload> btw, a login shell _does_ read .bash_profile, a non-login shell ignores it
<genii-around> pmatulis: The only thing which seemed odd for a while is the "Happy New Year" background seemed to stay until February
<direxion> Currently testing lubuntu-13.04-beta1-alternate-i386.iso
<Unit193> Great, but don't forget to register your test!
<direxion> Understood thanks.
<Unit193> Are you interested in getting involved in testing?
<direxion> Yes.  Am new to it.  Just joined Lubuntu-QA team. Have used Lubuntu since 12.04 release.
<Unit193> Great!  You should consider using zsync to update the daily ISO, makes it so you don't have nearly as much to download.
<direxion> Thanks for the tip.  That should help a lot.
<Unit193> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<genii-around> zsync is awesome.
<loro> hi, I ran the latest automatic software update on my lubuntu 12.10 and now my computer regularly crashes, freezes and hangs for a few seconds. is there a way to "undo" the update or something? I'm pretty new to this
<zleap> not sure but if its still running maybe there will be another update that will fix it
<loro> ok hm. I've noticed too that something is wrong with the graphics. if I move a normal window, 1. there's a trail on the screen from the window, 2. the cpu load rises to 50% when it's normally at 2% or so
<Etanol> somebody using rainlendar?
<zleap> back later
<Etanol> because it disapears after suspend and doesn't start with restart
<Etanol> is there something how i can fix that
<Unit193> I don't even see it in the repos.
<Etanol> http://www.rainlendar.net/
<Etanol> taskmanager shows it running but it disapears from desktop
<Unit193> Etanol: I'd recommend you check http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=42
<metalizard> http://imgur.com/Amz1LxA whenever i try to install something on lubuntu this comes up and i cant get out of it
<Unit193> metalizard: You are installing the ms core fonts, that is a license agreement, it's waiting for you to accept or decline.
<Etanol> tip: use tabulator
<metalizard> i wasnt installing ms core fonts. i was installing cowsay
<metalizard> it also did this when i was installing Lubuntu-software-center
<metalizard> the only option is ok and i cant select it in any way
<Unit193> At any rate, that's expected and it's a license agreement, it's waiting for you to give input...  Use the tab key, or left/right.
<metalizard> ok thank you
<melodie> hello
<TheDrums> Heya, melodie.
<melodie> hello TheDrums !
<flop> hi, I'm having problem with changing file permission
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> flop: ^
<flop> Is it an issue with lubuntu?
<holstein> flop: your problem with file permissions? i dont think so. use chown
<flop> ok
<flop> how do I know who is the current owner?
<holstein> flop: of what?
<flop> of the file
<holstein> flop: you can right click it in a file manager
<holstein> flop: also, the link i gave above shows
<flop> ok, it says the owner is the login name I used to log in
<flop> but why cannot I still open that file?
<holstein> flop: what file?
<holstein> flop: what is the error?
<flop> a pdf file
<holstein> flop: do you have a pdf reader?
<holstein> right click on it and try "open with"
<flop> yes, the default viewer in lubuntu
<holstein> and? it says "you dont have permission" ?
<flop> it says Error opening file: Permission denied
<flop> here's what I did. I downloaded the file from internet, so it's in my Download folder
<flop> then with file manager I copied to the SD card
<flop> and I'm trying to open it from the SD card
<flop> other files open from the SD card
<flop> but I cannot understand why not this one
<holstein> flop: chown the file
<flop> to my login username?
<holstein> flop: to whatever you want it to be
<holstein> i refer to that permissions link i gave
<flop> ok, but it's already to my login username
<holstein> flop: try again. since its not working
<holstein> flop: or try as another user. or open it as root.. or remove it, and open the one locally.. or remove and re copy it.. or redownload choosing the sd card
<flop> ok I changed owner to my login name which was the same
<flop> also tried remove and recopy
<holstein> flop: what are you using to open it? evince?
<flop> document viewer
<holstein> flop: which?
<holstein> flop: you can open the one you downloaded to the ~/Downloads directory?
<flop> yes
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<flop> ok, but what to change?
<holstein> flop: do this in a terminal..
<flop> yes, I'm doing it in terminal
<flop> the only thing that is different from the one in downloads is that that one has group write permission.  But how does that change anything?
<holstein> flop: chmod 777 /path/to/file
<flop> I tried, but it does not chmod. weird
<holstein> flop: in what way?
<flop> remains the same
<holstein> flop: do it in a terminal, and share the output
<holstein> flop: what remains how?
<holstein> flop: whats if the groups are different, mirror those settings
<flop> ubuntu@ubuntu-AOA110:/media/ubuntu/SD$ ls -l -a a
<flop> -rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 1449498 Mar 21 18:54 a
<flop> ubuntu@ubuntu-AOA110:/media/ubuntu/SD$ sudo chmod 777 a
<flop> ubuntu@ubuntu-AOA110:/media/ubuntu/SD$ ls -l -a a
<flop> -rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 1449498 Mar 21 18:54 a
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 1449498 could not be found
<flop> nothing changed
<holstein> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> flop: can you open anything from the SD card?
<flop> yes
<holstein> flop: why not just open the local one?
<flop> other files
<flop> because I want to save it on the SD
<holstein> cd to it and rm it
<flop> as I might reformat my hdd
<holstein> mv it with the commandline and open it
<flop> ok
<flop> let me try
<flop> same thing
<flop> I'm not sure what wrong
<holstein> flop: and that is?
<holstein> flop: can you open it from the terminal?
<flop> open from terminal? how? it's a pdf file
<holstein> flop: evince /path/to/pdf
<flop> not working :((
<holstein> and what is the error?
<flop> cannot open file: permission denied
<holstein> i assume you mirroed the groups as well?
<flop> mirrored?
<holstein> !chgrp
<flop> how?
<holstein> flop: look at a file that is opening.. make that one *exactly* the same
<holstein> mirroring the functional one
<flop> ok
<holstein> flop: i cant test here.. all of these commands work for me
<holstein> flop: if you think its lubuntu.. open it with *any* other live CD you have and test
#lubuntu 2013-03-22
<flop> you mean to open the file on my SD with other live cd?
<holstein> flop: if you think its lubuntu related.. that will let you know if it is or not
<holstein> though, it still could be some issue with your current user and group permissions
<holstein> what would i do? maybe make another user and test
<holstein> sudo chown or sudo chmod should work
<flop> the thing is that I cannot even change anything with sudo chmod which is weird
<flop> and I'm in the same group as the original file located in Downloads
<holstein> flop: can you run sudo -i ?
<flop> bug?
<holstein> flop: i dont know yet.. i dont think so, since its not a problem for anyone else, or me
<flop> sudo -i makes me root
<holstein> flop: then, open that file with something
<holstein> flop: you can email me the file if you like, and i'll try and get it to "break"
<flop> ok, it open with leafpad
<holstein> flop: i would try as another user..
<holstein> flop: or try with a live cd.. try something different
<flop> ok
<flop> question is, does evince need write permission to open a file?
<holstein> flop: not that im aware of
<flop> the only difference is that the original file has write permission on group, but again I cannot set it with chmod
<holstein> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/01/ubuntu-tip-change-ownership-of-files-folders/
<holstein> flop: sudo chown flop:flop /path/to/file for example
<holstein> i think you are doing it differently
<flop> I did, still not working :(
<holstein> flop: and as another user?
<holstein> or live CD?
<flop> ok I'll try live usb of lubuntu
<flop> bbiab
<flop> ok it's not opening but that was weird
<flop> now*
<flop> I booted in live sb of lubuntu and I could open it from the SD
<flop> Then back to my hdd version, still the same
<holstein> flop: so, you know its *not* lubuntu.. its your install
<holstein> what would i do? try as another user
<flop> then I changed the name to a.pdf and it opened! bt why??
<flop> but*
<flop> if I leave the file to a it won't open only on the SD but will open in /Downloads
<flop> to "a"
<flop> without .pdf extension
<holstein> ?
<holstein> it'll need that extention
<flop> but the file opens without extension in /Downloads with evince
<holstein> flop: i woudnt over think it.. if its a pdf, give it the .pdf extention
<flop> ok. Good to know it's working at least. I guess I was the only being lazy just to name the file "a"
<flop> only = one
<flop> and thanks for helping me holstein  :)
<holstein> sure. anytime
<ubulove> Hi all
<ubulove> I have a desktop pc 4 years old with 1GB of ram DDR2. What do you suggest ? Installing Lubuntu and stay with 1GB of ram or buy more DDR2 ram ?
<holstein> ubulove: install lubuntu.. if you want more ram afterwards, go for it
<ubulove> holstein: hmmm! Do i need more ram for lubuntu from your own experience?
<Unit193> What do you plan on doing?
<ubulove> Surfing over the net, talking in skype with cam, install LibreOffice and firefox.
<holstein> ubulove: try the free option.. which is installing without buying ram.. then, try with $30 worth of ram if you decide you need it
<ubulove> holstein: yeap you are right.
<ubulove> holstein: LibreOffice is not included in Lubuntu. What office is included if u know?
<holstein> ubulove: you can install libreoffice easily
<ubulove> holstein: right now am from my 6 years old laptop, my father had this desktop pc and he didnt use it at all
<ubulove> thats why am thinking to use it without spending any money on it.
<ubulove> and I didnt know lubuntu exist, and i loved lubuntu more than ubuntu by canonical.
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ubulove> hehehe yeah i know it's still ubuntu. but i dont like unity :P
<holstein> lubuntu is an official ubuntu distro, but its a community project.. not a canonnical one so much..
<ubulove> its recognized by canonical
<ubulove> thats good !
<holstein> ubulove: its more than that.. its an official distro, as i said,, its just not directly supported by canonnical
<holstein> its a community project
<ubulove> holstein: I think I will register a nickname here. I loved this network. Every time I have a problem or something and I'm here I get satisfied.
<ubulove> holstein: do you know if I will be able to connect through internet from a USB-WiFi running on lubuntu ?
<ubulove> because ethernet isnt available till my room
<holstein> ubulove: try it live
<holstein> ubulove: most wifi devices are supported or can easily be supported
<ubulove> alright, thanks man
<ubulove> am going off now, thanks for your help, really appreciate!
<ubulove> 05:06AM here in Cyprus
<flop> is there a flash player in lubuntu chrome?
<flop> *chromium
<flop> some of the videos play in youtube while others say to install adobe flasg player
<Unit193> You can install adobe-flashplugin.
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.275-0precise1 (partner), package size 6443 kB, installed size 17162 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<flop> how do I install it? from command line?
<flop> says: adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<holstein> flop: i would search a package manage for flash
<holstein> flop: i use google-chrome, since it has the most current version of flash for linux
<flop> in the softwarelubuntu software center there is flash plugin but says it's for mozilla
<holstein> well, it is
<holstein> i dont think that means exclusively for ff
<bigmath8636_> hi i have a question i am doing a dual boot with windows 7 on a 2TB hard drive and wanted to know about how much to give to my linux
<hateball> bigmath8636_: That all depends what you intend to do with it. If you plan to install many applications, and/or store user data on the Linux partitions
<bigmath8636_> in worst case scenario let's say i will how much maximum would be enough
<bigmath8636_> in my guess 1 TB seems like to much for linux witch is still pretty light een with updates and distro upgrade
<bigmath8636_> *which *even
<bigmath8636_> sorry for the typo
<bigmath8636_> would 100 gb be enough
<bigmath8636_> without user data just software
<Unit193> Sure.
<bigmath8636_> thank you for your help
<duanedesign> I am helping a user install Lubuntu. Is the installer much different then UBuntu
<duanedesign> mainly is setting up a dual boot system fairly straight forward
<inductiveload> duanedesign: i don't know what the ubuntu installer is like these days, but dual boot setup is relatively straightforward
<inductiveload> you can just say "install Lubuntu alongside OtherOS", choose what proportion of the disk you want for each and the rest is handled automagically
<duanedesign> thank you friend
<duanedesign> chers
<duanedesign> wc
<duanedesign> ugh/wc
<vitality> hello there
<vitality> I would really need some help here if anyone is available
<vitality> so heres's what happened...
<vitality> I was using gparted live CD to take about 100GB (320GB total that lubuntu was using, the whole disk) to install windows 7 there, just to be able to install steam and run some games.
<vitality> so gparted was doing it's thing and resizing the partition, when my laptop overheated and it went down.
<vitality> I tried to fix it again using gparted live cd to correct the errors, but down again it went.
<vitality> so I'm really in a mess here..
#lubuntu 2013-03-23
<Ez0v3rR1d3> what is a good # for me to talk bout movie s
<Unit193> A good channel?  Could try #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok thanks
<Unit193> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
 * silverlion is looking forward for Lubuntu 13.04. any release date in sight yet?
<jared> silverlion: won't it just be the normal release cycle?
<jared> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<silverlion> jared thx 4 posting. waiting for clean install after collegue of mine has crashed my windows harddrive
<jared> silverlion: no worries, I'm not on the mailing list anymore so wasn't sure if there were any announcements contrary but I believe it's still on track
<silverlion> jared: as am I ... just using the distro for my work over at #ubuntu-beginners and #fullcirclemagazine
<onto1> Hi! Why do audacity/mplayer and a lot of other softwares depend on libav* in lubuntu? I needed a custom-compiled version and when I removed libav* it removed a lot of other softwares :\
<onto1> and now when I have installed ffmpeg and libav* from source, I still cannot install audacity without replacing my compiled version with the repository version
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone know if the latest lxpanel in lubuntu raring has the menu which closes normally when you click somewhere else ? I noticed in precise it stays opened until I click again on the menu button : what do you think ?
<DukePyrolator> hi, I can't find the option to change the default sound device. what package do I need to install?
<melodie> DukePyrolator depending on what you use, alsa or pulseaudio
<melodie> does someone know if the latest lxpanel in lubuntu raring has the menu which closes normally when you click somewhere else ? I noticed in precise it stays opened until I click again on the menu button : what do you think ?
<zleap> any thoughts on using a different screen shot manager
<zleap> hello
<holstein> zleap: use what you want.. shouldnt be any problem
<holstein> melodie: check #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 raring
<holstein> melodie: i would ask in an lxde channel/list.. that is an lxpanel feature AFAIK, and is likely customizable somehow
<melodie> holstein this one part is not customizable, but thanks
<holstein> melodie: well, everything is open, and ultimately customizable.. but maybe not easily
<melodie> holstein this is not a custom feature
<melodie> it is customizable if it is a feature but this is not a feature - thanks anyway, i'll check the raring version asap
<holstein> melodie: you can use whatever panel/menu you like.. or ultimately customize however you like
<melodie> holstein I will then invite you to try : the menu does not close by itself at least in that one version
<melodie> going now
<holstein> melodie: what do i do? i use kupfer.. and the tint panel.. i dont use a traditional menu
<holstein> melodie: that feature doesnt bother me
<melodie> neither me but I am building for others who are end users
<melodie> check lubuntu versions lxpanel menus ?
<melodie> if you want to
<holstein> melodie: i know what you are talking about.. i would probably just switch to a menu/panel that fits the needs more "out-of-the-box"
<malaphus> Anyone know where lxpanel searches for icons for .desktop shortcuts (from /usr/share/applications)?  I created a new shortcut, Icon= is set to "myicon", and I have the png file in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/myicon.png, but the icon isnt working
<melodie> malaphus three places possible
<melodie> in /usr/share/icons
<malaphus> I also tried using the full path in the desktop shortcut, but that didn't work either
<melodie> in /usr/share/pixmaps
<melodie> in /home/you/.local/share/icons
<malaphus> melodie: there aren't any image files directly in /usr/share/icons, only subdirectories
<melodie> and you can also provide the full path to icon in the Icon= line
<malaphus> melodie: tried that, didn't work
<malaphus> Icon=/usr/share/icons/libreoffice/libreoffice4.0-writer.png
<melodie> malaphus you can add a file or a symlink to an icon though
<melodie> malaphus possible your menu has not refreshed: logout / login
<malaphus> I've been logging out and back in
<melodie> if that does not work check of you have the right path
<melodie> that you have really put libreoffice under /usr/share/icons
<melodie> and that you did not do a typo in the file name
<malaphus> it works if I put the file directly in /usr/share/icons
<malaphus> but now it's the only icon there, heh
<melodie> malaphus you could also try the new qtlauncher on test at linuxvillage forum now
<melodie> malaphus only icon there does not matter
<melodie> else, look here: http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,234.new.html
<malaphus> I do see in the screenshot on that post that they're using .svg files instead of png files with the full path
<malaphus> full path to a png file definitely isn't working though
<malaphus> I've created a new file, lxde-mytools.directory in /usr/share/desktop-directories, and added a stanza to the /etc/xdg/menus/lxde-applications.menu XML file for my new .directory, but that menu isn't showing up
<malaphus> any ideas?
<Precise-user> Test
<malaphus> Anyone know where the theme or other settings resides for the lxde logout panel?
<malaphus> (the window with Shutdown, Restart, Suspend, etc)
<cerebrate> :X
<cerebrate> 8X
<cerebrate> :V phew
<john123> hi all, just installed lununtu successfully, but I do not seem to have any desktop icons, and cannot send anything to the desktop.
<john123> The error message states 'the specified location is not supported'
<malaphus> Anyone know what config I would need to edit to change the logout action?
<malaphus> (from the main menu)
<Unit193> You mean /usr/bin/lubuntu-logout ?
<malaphus> well, I guess I could change that one, but currently there are two ways to log out via the GUI it seems, a little power button on the bottom rigth corner in the panel, and a "Logout" action from the menu
<malaphus> I don't mind the power button in the panel giving the window with the different options, but I'd prefer if the logout action from the main menu do something different
<malaphus> such as just prompt the user "Are you sure?" via zenity or something, then immediately log them out
<Unit193> /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/config and /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel then.
<malaphus> so I'd like to leave the power button as it is, and just point the main menu action to my own bash script or something, then figure out how to logout immediately
<Unit193> (Or, it is configured in there.)
<malaphus> alright, I'll look around in there, do you know what lxsession-logout (which lubuntu-logout calls) actually does when the user clicks the logout button?  I'd want to replicate that in my own script
<malaphus> Not sure if I should just killall lxsession
<malaphus> or if there is a more graceful way
<Unit193> Hmmm....  Lets see.
<malaphus> its compiled, so hard to tell quickly, I can go find the source if you don't already know, no biggie
<Unit193> Heh, this one I don't happen to know offhand. :P
<malaphus> You were on a roll too, ah well :)_
<malaphus> these machines are all shared, so I just know if I keep the default lxsession-logout, people will be randomly shutting down the boxes instead of logging out, since Shutdown is the default option, heh
#lubuntu 2013-03-24
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.
<malaphus> kill(handler_context->lxsession_pid, SIGTERM); in the logout_clicked function, guess thats easy enough
<malaphus> pkill -SIGTERM lxsession!
<malaphus> having forethough, I should probably have Zenity also show a little reminder telling the user to clean up their station before leaving for the day as well, heh
<devilboy> hi
<ubulove> holstein, lubuntu runs perfectly on my system ;P
<holstein> devilboy: congratulations!
<devilboy> holstein: thank you for your help !
<devilboy> holstein: now am searching for themes if you know any site except gnome-look.org :P
<holstein> devilboy: anytime
<holstein> devilboy: i just use the repos.. though, if i want something with asthetics, i usually dont use LXDE
<devilboy> holstein: themes won't work good on lxde ?
<holstein> devilboy: they work fine
<holstein> devilboy: you likely wont find many.. most folks use LXDE becuase its light
<devilboy> holstein: LXDE is a theme ?
<holstein> devilboy: lxde is the DE.. the destkop environment.. the "l" in lubuntu is lxde.. lxde+ubuntu
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<devilboy> holstein: thanks for the info cuz i got confused a bit ;p
<devilboy> holstein: lxde stays whatever themes i install right ?
<devilboy> holstein: lxde it's the gravel (let's say) right?
<holstein> devilboy: sure.. its your desktop environment
<devilboy> holstein: good :P now am clear.
<devilboy> it's ok to sit here even if i dont ask anything?
<cerebrate> hi len
<len> Hello Cerebrate
<anil> whats the easiest way to share files between to Lubuntu computers?
<Vivekananda> hey
<Vivekananda> anyone here
<zleap> sort of
<cerebrate> ol
#lubuntu 2014-03-17
<koell> how much ram does lubuntu in idle need? can u give me some stats?
<Farioko> Hello
<Farioko> Why can't I get autologin working?
<elichai2> i've got a problem: http://pastebin.com/Jc8F3N1P
<sydney> How do I change my pasword in LXDE. Thanks in advance. :)
<holstein> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<holstein> you can just open a termina and use passwd command
<holstein> terminal*
<sydney> oops,I mean User name. ;)
<holstein> i wouldnt
<holstein> http://www.ubuntututorials.com/change-username-ubuntu-12-04/ should help
<sydney> Thanks, Also Do any of you know how to disable the password on resume from standby function?
<holstein> i found it in the power menu, iirc
<sydney> How do I get to the Power menu? I am new to lxde and having a little bit more truble finding stuff. :) Also I installed LXDE from Ubuntu Software Center,so I am running ubuntu with the LXDE skin.
<Phil42> (curious)  what is the power menu?
<sydney> What is it,And Where is it?
<sydney>  How do I get to the "Power menu"? I am new to lxde and having a little bit more truble finding stuff. :) Also I installed LXDE from Ubuntu Software Center,so I am running ubuntu with the LXDE skin.
<holstein> sydney: usually, what i do when going to a new operating system is.. i'll load up the live installer cd, and not install, but run it live.. then i'll check out *everything* and see what does what
<holstein> sydney: i typically find those settings in either the screensaver, or the power settings
<sydney> I understand that,and I did that,but It is a little bit different than the cd,and I dont rember where it was in the cd.
<holstein> the power settings being, what happens with you close the lid and whatnot.. power related
<holstein> sydney: the live CD will be an analog to the stock installed system
<sydney> I did look in the screensaver settings,and found nothing.
<holstein> the live CD is handy, becuase you wont break anything permenantly
<Phil42> oh
<tytan> hey
<tytan> Do you think the mini.iso will help me install lubuntu on  non PAE system?
<Unit193> Pentium M?
<phillw> that was a short visit!
<phillw> he he... and there's us looking for people with non pae machines to test!
#lubuntu 2014-03-18
<BV> Just installed lubuntu and cant get charter email to work.  Any help would be appreciated.
<BV> Im pretty sure I have settings and imap and stmp correct.
<nahledge> How do I stop my system from sleeping every ten minutes? I've went into power settings and changed everything to never sleep, never screensaver, never suspend, but for some reason whenever im watching a vdieo stream, it will turn off every ten minutes making it impossible to use this distro
<nahledge> help?
<Phil42> idunno
<Phil42> does that help?
<nahledge> You're a faggot, does that help?
<Unit193> nahledge: Keep it civil.
<Unit193> You'll want to look under /etc/systemd/logind.conf, but if your system is up to date xfpm should handle it.
<Clara8> hello, please what is the difference between lubuntu-restricted-addons and lubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Clara8> i think the one i need to install is lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Clara8> but what is lubuntu-restricted-addons ?
<Unit193> Install extras and you get addons.
<Clara8> thank you. but when i mark extras (in synaptic) addons does not get added (i dont see the checkmark appearing on it)
<Clara8> and why are there 2?
<holstein> Clara8: they are meta-packages
<Clara8> what about installing lubuntu-restricted-addons only ? what will that do?
<holstein> Clara8: what are you trying to do?
<Clara8> i am trying to understand :)
<holstein> they just contain different packages, and as Unit193 says, if you install extras, you get what addons provides
<Clara8> are extras and addons the same thing ?
<holstein> Clara8: no
<holstein> Clara8: extras contains the same as addons provides
<holstein> extras is like addons, but with extras added
<Unit193> apt-cache show may help, as it shows deps and descriptions.  Also, those are transitional packages for the ubuntu ones.
<Clara8> ok, i see, thank you
<Clara8> yes that is what i was about to ask, you read my mind :)
<Clara8> thank you all, bye
<Clara8> no waiit.... apt-cache doesnt give the list of programs installed... where do i see that?
<Clara8> lubuntu-restricted-extras installs what exactly ?
<Unit193> dpkg -l
<Clara8> i get "Commonly used restricted packages" .... but it doesnt say which
<holstein> Clara8: you can always similuate the installation
<holstein> Clara8: i usually just run "sudo apt-get install" and read the list there before applying
<Clara8> ok
<phillw>  yay!!! firefox now works in 14.04 :D
<Mikaela> :)
<Ahmuck> i need a screen recording software for lubuntu.  suggetions?
<holstein> Ahmuck: recordmydesktop gtk always worked fine for my needs
<Ahmuck> thx holstein
#lubuntu 2014-03-19
<FuuqUmiist> is there a development version of 14.04? what are the major differences between 14.04 and 13.10? when will the LTS version release? should i just install Debian LXDE?
<FuuqUmiist> will 14.04 have the latest LXDE packages?
<FuuqUmiist> would there be any issues of upgrading 13.10 to 14.04, i need an honest answer
<Mikaela> Yes
<Mikaela> No, nevermind.
<Mikaela> There shouldn't be any bigger issues when it's released, but at the moment there might be more issues.
 * Mikaela understood "is it possible to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 directly".
<FuuqUmiist> i need to install an o/s on a bunch of older computers and debian LXDE will probably be supported for at least 2 more years
<FuuqUmiist> and the people using the computers just have basic point and click knowledge on windows
<Baptiste_> Hello, I would like to install Lubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad X40. As I met some difficulties to configure wifi before, I would need a linux version 2.6.31.9 (as ath5k driver would be functionnal with this version). As I am an novice, I want to ask which version of Lubuntu I can download / install? Thank in advance, Bests regards,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Baptiste_: you can try live cd version and test hardware work
<Baptiste_> JohnDoe_71Rus: ok! thanksss
<sydney> If I upgrade to Lubuntu 13.10 from ubuntu 12.04,will it keep both graphical interfaces/ also will it keep all my programs and files?
<sydney> If I upgrade to Lubuntu 13.10 from ubuntu 12.04,will it keep both graphical interfaces; also will it keep all my programs and files?
<sydney> Also,Is 13.10 suported for 9 months?
#lubuntu 2014-03-20
<LittleMac> Hello, anyone here?
<ianorlin> anyway I can help
<LittleMac> Possibly, I've decided to try and install Lubuntu on an old laptop, HP dv1040us.
<LittleMac> Its running a pentium M and 512mb RAM
<LittleMac> I'm trying to figure out what the latest version of Lubuntu I could run
<ianorlin> ah pentium M may have some trouble with the processor not saying it has pae when it does but see this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE#Lubuntu_13.10_Fake-PAE_described_by_sudodus
<LittleMac> So if I'm reading this correctly, I wont need to fake-PAE because I have a Pentium M 1.6Ghz, and thats a newer model?
<phillw> LittleMac: with 14.04 most of the 'M' series will not need fake pae.
<phillw> this is a battle we have won. They (the Gods) have put in the check to allow these computers to install the 32 bit version with no issues. This has freed up a tiny bit of resources to work on the system for the machines that are totally non-pae :)
<LittleMac> so should I just try 14.04 beta?
<phillw> LittleMac: the changes will all be in the 32 bit lubuntu daily. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds grab which ever you prefer.. desktop or alternate. Just make sure you grab the 686 version :D
<phillw> LittleMac: it shows as i386
<danux> guys i have a weird issue , when i turned on my pc today , i have the /home/user folder as my desktop , and desktop folder under /home/user is missing ,  i have a folder called "Desktop" under places ,   i want to get the original LXDE window setup ,  how do get that done ?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PCManFM
<ianorlin> see the part under fixes
<duoi> hi
<duoi> how can i get a copy of lubuntu that will forever be live? that is, i dont want to see language selection or boot menus on grub or anything.
<duoi> and when i boot i just want to go straight to the desktop.
<FuuqUmiist> anyone ever have any issues when upgrading to a newer version?
<Guest72127> Bonjour :)
<sydney_> What will be new in lubuntu trusty?
<leszek> sydney_: definitely a new kernel. A modified theme + wallpaper and upgraded applications :)
<leszek> and lts of course so 3 years support
<FuuqUmiist> since the 13.10 release is basically the only version available and support for it ends in just a few months, please tell me that upgrading 13.10 to 14.04 won't cause any issues
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: lol.. you should no no one can tell you taht
<holstein> that*
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: nothing specifically about lubuntu or ubuntu will be making any known issues for you.. but, your hardware can have specific issues that are challenging to address
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: what i suggest is try the 14.04 version live on your hardware.. backup you data, and plan for failure. since your hard drive will fail, and that is not a waste of time.. then, you will be ready to upgrade or try a fresh instal of 14.04
<FuuqUmiist> but i need to install a distro for people on different computers now
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: nothing here is preventing you from addressing your needs
<FuuqUmiist> but 14.04 is releasing next month, and 13.10 only has a few months support
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: ok
<FuuqUmiist> i might be out of town so they will be using an unsecure 13.10
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: so, you can give them 14.04 and come back in a few weeks and upgrade.. give them 13.10, and come back and reinstall or upgrade them
<FuuqUmiist> i'm going to try to upgrade over remote desktop to 14.04
<speckmade> "A handler is already registered for /com/ubuntu/Upstart"
<melodie> hi
<speckmade> that's what my computer is desperately trying to say to me through .xsession-errors
<speckmade> about 8,000,000 times
<holstein> speckmade: just let us know if you have a question
<speckmade> yeah - I don't understand that language yet... :-)
<speckmade> What's it trying to say to me?
<speckmade> hd is full now... :-)
<speckmade> init was veery busy.
<speckmade> If anyone can give me clues to what's happening, that would help. :-)
<holstein> speckmade: so, what im reading is, you are looking in a log file, and its filled, as in, it filled the hard drive with error messages?
<speckmade> yeah
<speckmade> and in the process of filling the harddrive my computer was quite busy
<holstein> are you up to date with upgrades? running a version of lubuntu?
<speckmade> init grabbed all CPU it can get
<holstein> have you tried purging x session configs? or running as a different user?
<speckmade> latest lubuntu here, automatic security updates
<holstein> speckmade: check now, for upgrades
<holstein> sudo apt-get update $$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> sorry
<Unit193> &&
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> new keyboard :)
<speckmade> hard to do atm... :-/
<holstein> speckmade: sure.. just let us konw when you have a quesiton, or are ready to troubleshoot
<speckmade> thanks.
<speckmade> just understanding what I could be looking at would be something...
<holstein> erros with your xsession, as i read it
<holstein> i would remove it from the equation by temporarily removeing the session configs, or testing with another user account.. after checking for and applying upgrades
<speckmade> :-)
<speckmade> upgrades available: liblightdm-gobject-1-0, lightdm, tzdata
<one> There is a dialoug box that say system program detected a problem do you want to report the problem now and then two buttons, cancel, and report.
<one> What tools may one use to assosiate this window with a runnning process?
<one> It looks like one of those trojans.
<Unit193> It's apport.
<one> It looks like one of those fake error message trojans.
<one> Using system monitor to look at the processes apport is not listed.
<holstein> im not aware of any of those fake error message trojans for lubuntu/linux.. there is apport
<holstein> you should be able to search around, and get a screenshot of it.. or take one of what you are looking at , one , and a volunteer can share if they think it is apport or a trojan
<one> It is not apport
<Unit193> holstein: Even easier than that, google a couple of the words and you get all over with stuff like http://askubuntu.com/questions/43103/system-always-start-with-system-program-problem-detected-dialog
<holstein> one: ok.. let us konw if you have a question about what it is..
<one> What is it?
<one> apport doesn't show in the process list
<wxl> one: it's probably a trojan gratefully provided to you by canonical. enjoy!
<wxl> !apport | one
<wxl> one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<one> Someone put it there.
<one> Canonical is just a calculator box isn't it?
<Unit193> one: ps xfU $USER  pastebin that and show us.
<wxl> totally
 * wxl puts his tin foil hat and mumbles to himself
<Unit193> +on
 * wxl shrugs
<one> I am going to narrow down the process list first
<one> well whatever it is it is not obvious
<one> What help does sending the process list do?
<one> Say it names itself gnome-calander-factory
<holstein> one: i believe a volunteer was offering to look over your process list to help you find something that might be out of place, or malware
<holstein> Unit193 has asked for it in a pastebin for that reason, i assume
<holstein> the "good" would be having someone else look at it
<one> gnome-calander-factory
<wxl> so that's what it's called?
<wxl> because that's your problem right there: why do you have gnome running?
<one> not sure
<wxl> then maybe you should try to offer the pastebin
<one> the window pops up later
<one> and the comparision has 4 more processes
<one> there needs to be an ap that spys the api
<one> like the asterisk revealer
<holstein> what windows pops up later after what?
<wxl> just watch your processes
<one> it can pinpoint the process that the window is coming from
<holstein> you would insatll that app *before* you are compromised, otherwise, you cant trust anything the system reports like that
<wxl> it will be obvious
<one> there needs to be something to reveal the process that generated the window by using mouover
<one> mouseover
<holstein> i use ps aux
<holstein> any malware could likely sense, and compromise such software..
<one> well it is a lot of work without the proper tools
<one> without the proper tools it cannot be found
<holstein> what are you missing?
<holstein> your pre-infection image?
<one> something to point to the process with a mouseover
<holstein> the proper tool can be a filemanager. or soemthing to diff what you had before the compromise
<one> I have the ubuntu cd
<holstein> one: that can be compromised, as well.. i use ps aux to identify processes.. is that not working for you?
<holstein> one: the lubuntu iso burned on cd??
<one> it doesnt matter
<one> your not listening
<one> LISTEN
<one> there needs to be something to reveal the process that generated the window by using mouseover
<one> ps aux doesnt do that
<one> youns need to learn how to LISTEN
<holstein> one: i underestand what you are asking gor.. and *that* *sepcific* tool could be compromised as well
<wxl> one: xwininfo -all | grep Process and click on the window
<one> wxl: very well!
<one> update-notifier
<wxl> well there you go
<holstein> nothing i have read makes me think you have any malware going on.. have you been running as root?
<wxl> no trojan after all
<wxl> !search update-notifier
<ubottu> Found:
<wxl> !info update-notifier
<ubottu> update-notifier (source: update-notifier): Daemon which notifies about package updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.147.1 (saucy), package size 53 kB, installed size 267 kB
<phillw> wxl: we had this FUD when ureadahead was launched...
<wxl> phillw: well, at least it's not like your usual windows user. ;)
#lubuntu 2014-03-21
<wxl> one: no need for a private message
<one> Is there any way to use 8.8.8.8 to echo the ip address back?
<one> I want to make a little applet to display the external ip on the desktop at boot.
<wxl> one: curl http://ipecho.net/plain
<one> Is root always able to loook into an user encrypted home directory?
<wxl> i would expect the answer to be no to that but i do not know
<one> I would have thought that is the idea of using enc home except root appears to be able to look into it.
<one> are there a lot of german speakers in dallas texas?
<one> Trying to figure out why there are pipes to verizon in texas
<one> What is the command to show which package a file belongs to?
<one> Or even just the location of the update-notofier ps -ax just shows the name and no path.
<Unit193> dpkg -S `which update-notofier`
<one> unable to ping lo
<one> What may be the reason for this?
<one> The netfilter doesn't seem to be setup right.
<one> It is allowing all outgoing pings
<one> And pings out to the net work fine
<one> But something is blocking pings to lo
<one> Which is still perplexing considering mailx works without allowing smtp
<one> so pings to lo are getting dropped but smtp is allowed?
<one> hmm
<duoi> what is the minium system requirements for lubuntu?
<duoi> s/minium/minimum
<wxl> not much, duoi. whatcha got?
<duoi> wxl, 1GB HDD space
<wxl> duoi: oh, well, that's a problem. XD
<wxl> duoi: typically i think you need 8gb but there's ways around that
<wxl> duoi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<duoi> wxl, all of the documentation seems to focus on memory instead of storage. minimum requirements dont even mention storage :/
<wxl> duoi: unfortunately i don't think we've documented how much hard drive space core or desktop would take up
<wxl> duoi: that's because storage is crazzy cheap!
<wxl> i mean honestly i can't remember the last time i saw a 1gb hdd
<wxl> and i'm surrounded by old stuff XD
<ianorlin> the last time I saw a 2 gb one the computer didn't even have an ethernet port and no wireless
<Unit193> I could walk into the basement and pull one out for you, wxl.
<wxl> right
<wxl> Unit193: you know some fancy trick to figure out the total installed/package sizes of lubuntu-core and its dependencies?
<duoi> heh, all i can spare is 1GB for this VM. my total storage space on this machine is 64gb, and you can imagine that id have very little left after windows and a few programs
<Unit193> wxl: No fancy tricks, though I have something else that would be about the same.
<ianorlin> you can install on a usb hdd if you want to
<wxl> duoi: easy solution→kill windows
<wxl> Unit193: i'm all ears
<ianorlin> but may need plop then
<wxl> +1 ianorlin
<ianorlin> seriously you can get a massive 1tb for like 80 bucks as a 2.5" drive and not have to plug it in to a power source
<Unit193> duoi: Is this ssd?
<duoi> Unit193, yes
<Unit193> Figured, with that size.
<wxl> :)
<duoi> proprietary too. so i cant upgrade it. thanks obama.
<wxl> um?
<wxl> is it part of obamacare or something?
 * ianorlin doesn't see what obama has to do with any of this
<duoi> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/thanks-obama
<wxl> DUDE I JUST FOUND THE AIRPLANE IN MY HARD DRIVE
<one> Why does the rhythmbox ddap share default to listening on an ipv6 port?
<one> It is creating usage problems confsidering my filters are set for inet only at present
<one> Is there a way to change it to listen on an ip4 port?
<one> Also the empathy bonjour.
<one> there are no ipv6 interfaces up and it still binds to tcp6
<one> hey
<one> hey!
<one> hey ya ya ya
<hanner> hi, what is the default username/pw for the live session? screensaver locked me out during installation wizard :/
<nch> Hi there, does anyone knows a good GUI for GPG in Lubuntu? Kgpg asks me for several of related files I dont want to install. (Sorry if the question is irrelevant :-) I'm new in town :-) )
<wxl> !search gpg
<ubottu> Found: gpg, keyserver, torgpg, torsasl, tor-gpg, gpgerr, ppagpg, pgp, tor-sasl, badsig and 1 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=gpg
<wxl> oh that's not what i wanted silly
<Unit193> nch: seahourse isn't so bad.
<Unit193> seahorse*
<nch> Thank you for the suggestion Unit193, I'll give it a try. ;)
<FuuqUmiist> what do you type to upgrade 13.04 to 13.10?
<Unit193> You can either use the upgrade-manager, or  do-release-upgrade
<holstein> yup.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/368738/update-to-13-10-without-gui-access
<holstein> i would rather fresh install..
<FuuqUmiist> fresh install wasn't working properly, i wasted 5 dvds trying to fresh install
<holstein> i usually waste 5+ hours trying to upgrade ;)
<FuuqUmiist> i can just upgrade then come back 5 hours later right?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: as i said, i just fresh install.. im not sure what you can do.. depends on network speed, etc
<FuuqUmiist> or do i have to enter and click things throughout the 5 hours?
<Unit193> Depends, sometimes it does ask questions as to if it should overwrite a file.
<Unit193> (Doesn't normally take 5hours for me at least, depends on connection and other factors.)
<holstein> Unit193: you get in under an hour?
<Unit193> holstein: Don't think that fast. :P
<Unit193> Depends on the mirror too.
<holstein> yeah.. thats true
<holstein> i assume its always on my end where the bottleneck is
<Unit193> speedtest.net or cachefly, and see how much slower the archive is.
<FuuqUmiist> i think lubuntu froze when it restarted after the upgrade
<FuuqUmiist> omg, the upgrade didn't work
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: upgrades can fail.. depends on many things, such as your network setup
<holstein> regardless, i'll usually test a live CD anyways.. "dont work" is not enough information for me to propose what could have happened
<holstein> typically, i'll try tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> to see if the system is there, and not reponding graphically, or whatever.. could be as simple as the graphics card not being supported in 13.10
<FuuqUmiist> lubuntu wouldn't even boot
<holstein> i would just be installing 14.04 at this point, however, since its so close to coming out.. again, just muy peronsal preference
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: wont boot in what way? hardware failure? bad hard drive? grub not responding? noX? recovery console working?
<FuuqUmiist> it stalls at the lubuntu screen, or sometimes will just remain blank
<phillw> (21:19:31) holstein: i would just be installing 14.04 at this point, however, since its so close to coming out.. again, just muy peronsal preference
<phillw> +1
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: and you can tty? or no? and the recovery console? have you tried the vesa driver? or safe graphics mode?
<FuuqUmiist> actually i just finished reinstall 13.04
<holstein> 13.04 is EOL
<FuuqUmiist> i know, buts its the only dvd that works
<holstein> thats not true here
<holstein> you would have to ask a question to get support.. like "i burn DVD's like this and this happens"
<holstein> saying they dont work, is a statement
<holstein> i installed 13.10 and 14.04 lubuntu from DVD here
<FuuqUmiist> my the dvd drive is failing or something
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: so, thats nothing to do with the iso or the product them
<holstein> then*
<FuuqUmiist> but the upgrade didn't work too
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: the DVD is *not* failing in that scenario, if that is true.. the optical drive is.. what do i do in that scenario? i'll take the drive to another machine and install, then put the drive back
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: i prefer fresh installs over upgrades..
<holstein> you could be having any graphics issue, like the one i mentioned above, and you wouldnt know if support has been dropped from the kernel for your hardware
<FuuqUmiist> i think i'll jsut use 13.04 for this computer since the computer won't be using the internet much, and the other computers i'll just keep with windows
<holstein> again, i would use 14.04 at this point
<holstein> but, i'll just wait til you have a support question
<FuuqUmiist> yeah, but its not released, maybe i'll try it in the future when i have time
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: it *is* available..
<holstein> ive probably had 5 successful 14.04 installs since you have been coming here about that machine
<FuuqUmiist> where is the iso
<holstein> neither 13.04 nor 14.04 are officially supported.. at least 14.04 is scheduled for support, and it will get years of support
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-1/
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> i shouldnt say there is no support for 14.04..
<FuuqUmiist> it is updated daily, i think i'll just use the stable 13.03 since i know it installs and works
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: 13.04* is not "stable".. its EOL
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: its dead.. not supported any more.. its ended
<FuuqUmiist> as along as you can watch movies, listen to music, type up documents, it should be fine for now
<holstein> you shouldnt do *anything* with it.. besides replace it with a supported operating system.. you shouldnt have it online at all.. but, you will probably be, fine..
<holstein> its just not fair, or accurate to consider it "stable" when its EOL
<FuuqUmiist> it probably won't be online much, i think they will use it mainly to watch movies and listen to music with, maybe typing up some documents
<holstein> as long as you dont consider, or state that its stable in anyway.. or consider or state it as safe, or supported.. its EOL
<one> join ##kernel
<FuuqUmiist> how do you remove abiword without removing lubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> You don't, you let lubuntu-desktop go too.
<FuuqUmiist> that sucks
<Unit193> Why?
<Unit193> !meta
<Unit193> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<FuuqUmiist> so if i remove lubuntu-desktop what software will be removed?
<FuuqUmiist> the good thing about lxde is that there wasn't too much integration
<FuuqUmiist> Unit193 do you know how to make a folder shortcut on the panel?
<Unit193> If you remove lubuntu-deskop, you lost nothing.
<FuuqUmiist> oh ok
<Unit193> I tend to like desktop files telling pcmanfm to open them, but you can also just use a common link.
#lubuntu 2014-03-22
<FuuqUmiist> where is the location of the default icons
<one> Where are the lightdm / x settings to change the vt?
<one> ~there is a reference to "$@"
<one> The webe drones keep siphoning my ip lines
<one> 50ft to 200yrds
<one> not a request a demand
<one> or else...
<one> don't ask, what
<holstein> one: you want to /join #lubuntu-offtopic ..thanks
<cdoublejj> what version of X server does lubuntu 13.10 use?
<holstein> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<holstein> !info x
<ubottu> Package x does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info X11
<ubottu> Package X11 does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info xorg-server
<ubottu> Package xorg-server does not exist in saucy
<cdoublejj> hhhmm i wonder if the 9800 pro ati drives WOULD work in lunbuntu 13.10
<holstein> xorg-server 2:1.14.3-3ubuntu2
<holstein> cdoublejj: try it live.. the open ones should work fine from the live CD
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cdoublejj> no the opens one's don't TRULY work, they work great for 2d stuff heck it even plays mincecraft fora few minutes before my screen is possed by sta and i'm sucked in to the 7th level artifact hell
<cdoublejj> hell even in 2d the buttons in the os have some small artifcating
<cdoublejj> here is my issue
<cdoublejj> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Saucy_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<cdoublejj> i have a 9800 and i need drivers better than the crappy open source ones
<cdoublejj> well after some thinking AMD sucks i think i'm forced to switch to windows in this case or some how find another card that is compatible but, this machine does not have compatible AGP slot with newer cards.
<one> peace
<these_eyes> !seen wife
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<these_eyes> I close my eyes and she slipped away
<these_eyes> smurfslover what do you think you are elvis or something?
<smurfslover> elvis?
<smurfslover> lol
<smurfslover> i'm a metalhead actually \m/
<these_eyes> from where?
<smurfslover> belgium
<Kevin578> I just installed lubuntu, but when I boot up, I just get a black screen
<Kevin578> the bios splash screen still shows, but then it just shows a black screen. it was working before on a 1280 x 1024 monitor, but this problem happens on a 1920x1080 monitor
<jarkko> Kevin578: ati 7xxx series?
<Kevin578> ati radeon 9200
<jarkko> Kevin578: i have glamour issue you might be reflected too
<jarkko> closed source driver works but withouth it blank screen, ati 7870
<Kevin578> ok, so it seems putting nomodeset in the boot options makes it boot.
<Kevin578> i'm trying to make the boot settings permenant, but when I type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub in the terminal, no text file shows up
<jarkko> ja got grub.d directory there
<jarkko> just single file
<jarkko> Kevin578:  are you sure you dont have /boot ?
<Kevin578> what does that mean?
<Kevin578> sorry, im new to linux
<jarkko> Kevin578:  i dont have /etc/default/grub directory
<jarkko> it's /etc/default/grub.d
<jarkko> but there is only 1 file
<jarkko> Kevin578: whats your distro?
<Kevin578> lubuntu 13.10
<jarkko> Kevin578: i got kubuntu 14.04
<jarkko> Kevin578: can you open console?
<Kevin578> how do I do that?
<jarkko> there should be somekind of menu where you can launch programs
<jarkko> you know what i mean?
<Kevin578> yeah, I have that
<jarkko> Kevin578: this could work for you http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2013/12/14/grub-customizer-4-released-install-it-on-ubuntu-13-10-and-linux-mint-16/
<jarkko> Kevin578: there should be some program that launches console
<jarkko> Kevin578: system --> console for me
<jarkko> Kevin578: actually you could use that program to add the needed parametrer
#lubuntu 2014-03-23
<facetoe> Hello, I changed my window manager to awesomewm and it works great. The only problem is when I log in I get the message "Failed to connect to X server", however when I type "startx" it starts up fine. Any idea how I can fix this annoying error?
<wxl> facetoe: /var/log/Xorg.0.log provide any hints? grep it for egrep "(\(EE\)|\(WW\))" for a start
<facetoe> wxl, There are a few errors in there, this is what I found - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9718668
<wxl> nothing particular shocking from what i can tell
<wxl> my guess too is that given you can get to lightdm, it's probably not an X issue
<wxl> maybe a lightdm issue
<facetoe> I'm using awesomewm as the window manager, could it be a problem with launching awesomewm?
<wxl> maybe
<facetoe> I don't mind typing startx when I login, is there a way to prevent it from attempting to start the window manager on boot?
<facetoe> when I type startx it works fine
<facetoe> which is weird
<wxl> well sure
<wxl> but i'm investigating further
<facetoe> I tried setting "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"" in the grub file as I read that might do it but it had no effect.
<wxl> how did you install awesome?
<facetoe> It was quite a while ago and I can't remember. I'm pretty sure I just installed it with apt then edited various config files. For example in my .xinitrc I have "exec awesome".
<wxl> yeah well .xinitrcs are pretty weird in the ubuntu world
<facetoe> Ahh ok, I might have a hunt around and see if I can find a better way to launch awesomewm. Thanks for your help!
<wxl> i'm looking!
<wxl> if you get rid of .xinitrc, does it behave correctly, facetoe
<wxl> ?
<wxl> prolly just boots to openbox but still
<facetoe> I'll give it a go, one sec
<facetoe> Well, it just booted into a blank screen. Then a popup came up saying there was software to be updated but I had no mouse to select anything! Not sure what happened there... but it seems the .xinitrc is doing something important!
<wxl> it would be interesting to know what else you've changed
<facetoe> I wish I had tried to solve this when I installed it... Learned a lesson there!
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> do you have an Xorg.conf?
<facetoe> I have a few backup ones but it doesn't look like I am using one at the moment
<wxl> that's a good sign :)
<facetoe> Ahh good!
<wxl> do you have an awesomewm.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions?
<facetoe> Yep, it is the only file in that directory. Here is its contents - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9718961
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> all your default sessions are gone
<wxl> that's why you get the blank screen with the default session there is none :)
<facetoe> Oops... I have a Lubuntu installation in a VM, should I copy the defaults over from there?
<wxl> if you want the original, probably
<wxl> the Exec on Lubuntu.desktop is /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<wxl> oh i think we're onto something
<facetoe> Ahhh... maybe it needs the full path?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> but it may need lxsession
<facetoe> ahh ok
<wxl> do you have an awesome folder in /etc/xdg/lxsession
<facetoe> nope
<wxl> anything in there?
<facetoe> There are two directoryies, images and ui. Images has some boot, restart type icons and contains lxpolkit.ui and lxsession-default-apps.ui
<wxl> weird
<facetoe> ui contains lxpolkit.ui and lxsession-default-apps.ui
<wxl> cuz in /etc/xdg/lxsession/{some session}/desktop.conf the window manager is specified
<facetoe> Maybe I could copy the desktop.conf entry into a folder in lxsession and edit it a little?
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> but your install sounds really funky
<facetoe> Yea I have no idea what I did. I may have created a monster!
<wxl> yeah you should keep track of what you change
<wxl> especially if you follow advice you don't totally understand XD
<facetoe> I think I pieced it together from various posts and tutorials and that's why it is so random
<wxl> yeah that's a bad scene
<wxl> i mean feel free to try things but if they don't work you have to know how to completely reverse them AND you should really know what it is that you're doing
<facetoe> Lesson learned... I think I might try stuff like this out in a VM first next time
<facetoe> Then if I get it working put it on my real machine
<wxl> changing the default window manager might help
<wxl> facetoe: what's /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager point to?
<facetoe> it points to /usr/bin/awesome
<wxl> well that
<wxl> s good at least
<wxl> oh maybe i'll try installing it
<facetoe> Ok cool
<wxl> brb
<facetoe> Ok no worries, thanks for your patience!
<wxl> well it didn't make a session
<wxl> does awesome have a conf file somewhere?
<facetoe> Yes mine is in ~/.config/awesome
<wxl> /etc/xdg/awesome/rc/lua
<wxl> i was looking for systemwide
<facetoe> Ahh ok
<wxl> well that didn't work well
<facetoe> Oh no! What happened?
<wxl> nothing i couldn't put back :)
<wxl> just couldn't get it to start by hacking at the configurations in /etc/xdg/lxsesion
<facetoe> IT doesn't seem to want to install easily...
<wxl> doesn't seem so
<facetoe> I saw a post on askUbuntu for making another window manager the default, it recommended using dpkg -reconfigure <wmanager>. Not sure what that does though so I didn;'t try it
<wxl> it just runs through the configuration settings that happen when you install the package
 * ianorlin hasn't done anything with changing window managers
<wxl> not the world's greatest idea really
<wxl> ianorlin: me either, sadly. trying to learn but at least with awesome it's not easy
<facetoe> Yea I figured it could go badly
<wxl> well i'm pooped
<wxl> night kids
<wxl> good luck facetoe
<wxl> might want to try backing up ~ and do a reinstall
<facetoe> No worries, thanks for working through it with me!
<FuuqUmiist> when i play a video file i can hear the audio but the video cannot be seen, what could be the problem?
<ianorlin> what are you using to play it?
<ianorlin> mplayer?
<s991533> Hello~
<ianorlin> hi
<s991533> I want to set up a mirror for lubuntu, does anyone knows how large is it?
<ianorlin> the iso or all the repos?
<s991533> because I found there is no mirror in my country, only a outdated mirror of ubuntu-image
<s991533> the iso
<s991533> the repos is the same with ubuntu, tight?
<ianorlin> the iso is aroudn 700 mb but there are many
<s991533> s/tight/right/g
<FuuqUmiist> yeah mplayer
<s991533> yep
<s991533> so I want to know the total size@@
<ianorlin> repos are same with ubuntu
<ianorlin> ubuntu repos are really big
<s991533> there are already many ubuntu repo mirror enough
<s991533> I just wanna set up a lubuntu iso mirror :)
<s991533> but seems there is no info about mirror / rsync on the lubuntu website@@
<ianorlin> phillw you around you have more expirence on this than me
<s991533> sorry, I don't really understand, can you explain in another way@@?
<s991533> ((my english skill is pool ...
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<s991533> thanks, I've read that, but seems that's not what I need
<s991533> there is only info about repo and iso for 'Ubuntu'
<s991533> ex : http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/
<s991533> We are happy to provide hosting for the following projects via the cdimage server. While they are not commercially supported by Canonical, they receive full support from their communities.
<s991533> meens the mirrors dont serve Lubtuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<s991533> and I'm sure I do not have enough space to serve all of them
<phillw> s991533: have a look at http://phillw.net/isos/ and see if you want to host the lubuntu ISO's. By far the easiest way is to have them and be a seed for torrent downloads.
<s991533> phillw: thanks!
<s991533> I will take a look at it later
<walleye> ran into a lot of gotchas installing lamp server in lubuntu 13.10
<walleye> anyone have a more smoother installation lot of net tutorials are outdated. Thanks
<phillw> walleye: you could always use mine :)
<phillw> I did hold a ubuntu classroom session on this, the records will be somewhere... byt this link is where I got things prepped up for it and had discussion with people after the classroom session. http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119
<walleye> phillw sure what lubuntu you running
<phillw> and, you are correct... there is load of incorrect stuff out on the net!... tasksel will always be your friend :)
<phillw> I'm on 14.04 aqt present... tasksel looks after what needs grabbing ever since 2007 :)
<walleye> phillw  ok
<phillw> it just is not in desktop anymore and needs adding. (not sure if it has got into 14.04 by default... the apt-get install command will tell you if it is already there).
<walleye> I was following old tuts but nothing lubuntu-specific
<phillw> walleye: tasksel will work for any of the *buntu family :)
<phillw> it just so happened I did the classroom running lubuntu (coz I love it).
<walleye> i will do a re install and try taskel
<walleye> I will look into taskel
<walleye> thank you so much
<phillw> it looks after all the worries of what version of what should you install etc.
<phillw> you're welcome
<vn151502510> I wonder can install Lubuntu using the graphical with 128MB RAM with a swap partition
<phillw> vn151502510: you'd be really pushing it... you may need to use minimal. alternate should also work.
<vn151502510> thanks
<phillw> vn151502510: this close to release, I'd suggest trying 14.04
<vn151502510> sometimes I need to run live usb to show how lubuntu is, so I wonder, if I create a swap partition, it can run with graphic, right?
<phillw> vn151502510: there is OBI which may help, it has a 14.04 non-pae version as well as for celeron M chips.
<phillw> vn151502510: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI and see if that fits your needs
<vn151502510> Thanks. I think it maybe what I need. OBI
<phillw> vn151502510: the lubuntu community do a lot of things to backup what is available from our devs. I'm the guilty party for the non-pae kernel for 14.04 (the list of people to thank who helped me is very long!).
<phillw> as we no longer need fake-pae for the celeron-M chips, that has freed up that person to move onto "how low can we go" again.
<jamiebally> What do I do to install Lubuntu?
<phillw> jamiebally: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<phillw> if you have questions, pop back and ask :)
<wxl> try as i might i couldn't help someone last night use awesome instead of openbox. there is a /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop but my guess is the real problem is lacking a directory in /etc/xdg/lxsession. any ideas?
<jamiebally> I did. I am installing Lubuntu on my other laptop as I speak but it isn't working. What can I do
<phillw> If you're feeling 'brave', go grab 14.04 and help out with our first LTS (taking backups is advised :) )
<phillw> jamiebally: which version?
<wxl> jamiebally: what exactly is not working? what responze are you getting?
<jamiebally> the new version. PC 32bit It says, your process cannot be completed,
<wxl> jamiebally: at what point does it say this?
<jamiebally> Once the installer gets to 52%
<wxl> jamiebally: did you md5 the iso?
<phillw> jamiebally: have you run the self check on the CD?
<jamiebally> No and I do not have a CD
<phillw> wxl: there's an echo :D
<wxl> phillw: then you probably have a usb. in which case you should md5 the iso and then the usb
<jamiebally> No I don't have a USB
<wxl> jamiebally: what do you have?
<phillw> walter, it appears not a stable link :)
<wxl> hahahah
<phillw> wxl: OBI seems a nice and stable way to install via USB... nio is working on another installer now that fake-pae is not needed for trusty :)
<jb2> Hi
<phillw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jb2> On the GetLubuntu page it says I need a DVD or CD, Why?
<jb2> phillw and ubottu: Sorry
<phillw> jb2: that is the media that we know works... there has been issues with USB sticks
<jb2> How and Why do I need a CD or DVD?
<phillw> jb2: you download the ISO and then put it onto a CD or DVD. If you want to use a USB memory stick, it needs to be 1GB or larger at present.
<jb2> Why do I need to?
<phillw> jb2: because you will start your computer using that device (cd / dvd / usb) and not the hard disk in your computer.
<jb2> OK, how do I do that and will I need to do that every time I use mu computer?
<phillw> not if you install lubuntu. At that point it will transfer to your hard drive and you will no longer need the cd / dvd etc.
<jb2> phillw: how do I start my computer using the CD
<jb2> ?
<phillw> jb2: do you want just to have lubuntu or lubuntu and windows?
<jb2> Just lubuntu
<phillw> most computers can be told to use the CD as the 1st boot device.. i.e. before the hard drive.
<jb2> How?
<phillw> what is the make / model of the computer?
<jb2> Windows Vista Toshiba
 * wxl facepalms
<phillw> ouch... vista... you poor soul!
<jb2> I know. That is why I'm getting lubuntu
<phillw> 2nd vista person switching this weekend... I'm posting the CD to the 1st guy as he in UK :)
<jb2> OK. What do you mean, posting? I am in the UK too.
<phillw> I'm going to make the CD and pop it in the post... also, for BIOS to set up the CD to be 1st boot device it is For Toshiba notebook PCs manufactured since the introduction of Windows XP
<phillw> One or more of the following methods will be effective:
<phillw> F2 key method
<phillw> Turn the computer on. If you see an invitation to press the F2 key to enter Setup, do so. The Setup screen will appear.
<jb2> phillw: ok. Thank You
<phillw> jb2: the important part is when you download the ISO that you check it. Do you know how to burn a CD / have you any blank CD-R's ?
<jb2> How do I check it?
<wxl> !md5 | jb2
<ubottu> jb2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<phillw> cheers walter :)
<phillw> I found http://www.winmd5.com/]
<phillw> * http://www.winmd5.com/ *
<phillw> jb2: it is so very, very important that at each stage that you check the md5. if it is one tiny bit wrong, you will not have a reliable working system - even if it installs.
<wxl> and he literally means a single bit (i.e. a 0 is instead a 1)
<phillw> indeed!
<phillw> jb2: if you hit problems, email me your address to phillw@phillw.net and I'll pop you a CD in the post tomorrow when I mail Micheal's.
<js_doode> hey ya'll. i'm very for the lubuntu community and channel :)
<js_doode> well early this morning(was dead tired) i came in here asking about a lamp server setup on lubuntu 13.10
<js_doode> a great community member explained to be the most efficient(and painless) way to set that up
<js_doode> ^ i just don't remember. Yesterday i was following a tutorial link on the wordpress site for lamp setup, and kept running into walls.
<Mohi> Okay.. so how can we help you?
<js_doode> Mohi: anyone here successful at a lubuntu lamp setup?
<js_doode> and if so, can you lead me to a good source, my google fu is lacking :/
<js_doode> ^ i believe he mentioned using tasksel
<Mohi> You want to install and configure is it? and you missed the advise given to you today ?
<js_doode> ^Mohi: that was all that was mentioned --> tasksel
<js_doode> yeah. sorry
<Mohi> http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/ this link might help you
<js_doode> Mohi: thank you.i appreciate it. we'll see how this goes... adieau
<Mohi> o/
<phillw> Mohi: can you pop ont #phillw. thanks
<phillw> *onto*
<Mohi> erm I was idling in ##
<Mohi> lemme change that
<apb1963> Does anyone know how to get windows to stack/group vertically on the ... task panel?
<apb1963> 12.04
<phillw> apb1963: others may have different views.... 12.04 lubuntu is well past EoL (End of Life).
<wxl> figured out how to get awesome to work!
<phillw> walter, did you the call to arms to check the upcoming wiki areas for our 1st LTS?
<phillw> *did you see*
<apb1963> phillw: ummm... no.  EOL is 5 years.  I believe we're into the second maybe third year now, not sure.
<wxl> nuh uh
<wxl> phillw: kinda been off the list…
<phillw> apb1963: 12.04 is not an LTS for lubuntu... our 1st one is 14,04
<apb1963> phillw: ok, it's possible I'm using the wrong terminology....  ubuntu 12.04 is 5 years, and I have just installed the lubuntu-desktop - I guess I don't know what version of the desktop.
<wxl> oh man i like awesome
<phillw> apb1963: you will get kernel updates, but you will not get any lubuntu updates.
<apb1963> phillw: I have installed whatever the latest lubuntu-desktop is, that is available in the repos.  I do not know how to verify the version.
<phillw> imho, i'd say go for 14.04 lubuntu. It is a better version than the one we forced to releases at 13.10
<phillw> but, that is my opinion.
<apb1963> phillw: I have installed whatever the latest lubuntu-desktop is, that is available in the repos.  I do not know how to verify the version.
<phillw> apb1963: open terminal session and issue
<phillw> uname -a
<phillw> then post up what it ways (you will need to CTRL+SHIFT+C to copy from a terminal session, and then just CTRL+V to paste it here :) )
<phillw> s/ways/says
<apb1963> 3.2.0-60-generic-pae #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 04:14:56 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<phillw> wxl: is he on 13.10 ?
<phillw> precise.. so I I can tell.
<wxl> based on the linux shell?
<phillw> 12.04
<phillw> wxl: I suggest that apb1963 moves to 14.04; what are your thoughts on that?
<apb1963> phillw: I have no interest on moving off the LTS version of ubuntu at the moment, but thank you for your suggestion.  My interest is in a window manager that provides window grouping.  KDE/kwin does, but unfortunately I was plagued by constant crashes of virtually every application I ran.  And so after some research, I decided to try lxde/lubuntu-desktop.
<phillw> apb1963: 12.04 lubuntu is not lts. I'm seeking to move you to the lts.
<apb1963> While I like it in general, I finding window grouping/stacking to be a critical feature for me.
<phillw> just  a little early :)
<apb1963> phillw: Please review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<apb1963> 12.04 is supported until 2017
<phillw> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_12.04_is_not_an_LTS
<phillw> ubuntu do not make the fixes for lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu etx... those teams decide to lts or not... lubuntu could not have been lts even if it is was wished.
<apb1963> phillw: There is some confusion over nomenclature.  I am running ubuntu 12.04, with lubuntu-desktop.  I have not installed the lubuntu distribution.
<phillw> apb1963: you are using very outdated versions of what makes lubuntu.
<holstein> the lubuntu version is not supporting 12.04 anymore.. so, you can remove the lubuntu-desktop, intall LXDE, and get support in #ubuntu, apb1963
<apb1963> phillw: I am only interested in the desktop at this time, although I'm not 100% certain the difference between the desktop and the window manager.
<phillw> there is no support, as the answer to a bug is "update to the newer supported, version :)"
<apb1963> holstein: thank you, now I understand.
<holstein> apb1963: its confusing, and i understand the confusion
<apb1963> holstein: Although, as I mentioned previously... I merely installed the lubuntu-desktop that was in the repos.  Perhaps someone needs to communicate with the repo keepers?
<holstein> apb1963: there is not "repo keeper".. lubuntu *is* ubuntu, and those packages are part of the default ubuntu repos
<holstein> the issue is, lubuntu 12.04 is not supported.. main ubuntu is supporting 12.04.. and xubuntu AFAIK
<holstein> but, if you are experiencing an issue with a lubuntu specific application in lubuntu 12.04, it is not being supported any longer
<holstein> you can, however, use main ubuntu 12.04, which is supported, and use the LXDE desktop, which should be getting updates for security, etc
<holstein> however, i would suggest using 13.10, or the upcoming 14.04.. this is a small, but actually active team, and the changes are worth seeing
<apb1963> holstein: ok so is the package called lxde, lxde-desktop or something else?  For purposes of apt-get install ?
<holstein> apb1963: correct.. the "lubuntu-desktop" package pulls that in, as well as other things..
<apb1963> holstein: I need a stable system... I can't keep upgrading for the sake of upgrading.
<holstein> apb1963: sure, and 12.04 is not "stable" its a long term support
<holstein> apb1963: the "in betwwen" are not less stable, and the long term supports are not more stable
<holstein> they are only longer supported
<holstein> 14.04 *will* be a long term support for lubuntu
<holstein> thats another reason why i suggested, and still suggest it.. you can install lubuntu 14.04, and use it, and not "upgrade for upgrades sake"
<holstein> it will be supported, officially, for 3 years IIRC
<holstein> with the ubuntu 14.04 core being supported for 5
<apb1963> holstein: I'm not sure I'm sticking with lubuntu. If I can't get window group/stacking and tabbing... then there's no point for me to even consider upgrading.
<holstein> apb1963: try live CDs.. thats what they are there for
<holstein> apb1963: lxde is light.. and is intended for that.. if you want/need more funcitonaltiy, you may want to consider a heavier window manager
<holstein> i have used LXDE with the xfce window manager before.. but, i feel you want an "out of the box" experience, that is just what you are seeking.. and that may not happend
<holstein> though, i assure you, with any of the DE's really, one can typically personalize to one's exact liking
<apb1963> holstein: I liked the look of lubuntu/lxde... I just assumed it would have what I thought was common/simple functionality... I guess I was wrong.
<holstein> apb1963: and, im not saying it doenst have it
<holstein> apb1963: what im actually saying is, anything can be added to it
<apb1963> holstein: OK, so ... it boils down to how do I add what I need?
<holstein> apb1963: if you want something more "out of the box" like you want, elaborate here, or in #ubuntu, or in a general linux channel, or on a mailing list
<apb1963> holstein: window grouping/stacking & tabbing.
<apb1963> it's that simple :)
<holstein> apb1963: ok
<holstein> apb1963: what are you looking for?
<apb1963> I want my windows to stack
<apb1963> vertically
<apb1963> on the task panel
<holstein> ok
<holstein> i have no idea what that means, so, try sharing a screenshot, or other information
<apb1963> so if I have 5 window libre office windows... instead of being spread horizontally like they are now, I want them to group up in one .... I don't know what to call it... icon?
<apb1963> on the task panel
<apb1963> in kwin I think the behavior is called grouping
<apb1963> to me, it looks like a stack... of... plates?
<holstein> sure.. i have added that each time
<holstein> window grouping..
<apb1963> ok, so how would I add that please?
<apb1963> I've googled... I can't find anything relevant.
<apb1963> i've googled for hours
<phillw> holstein: is that not on the FAQ area?
<apb1963> I did not see it in the FAQ I was looking at... perhaps there is a different FAQ
<holstein> it may be (whichh is what we are discussing) that the feature is not present in that 2012 version of lxpanel
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1198
<phillw> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ If holstein has a fix, it should be added to that area
<holstein> you can always add any panel you want, as well, if you find 12.04 is needed, and doesnt have it "out of th box"
<phillw> holstein: which is while also suggest that apb1963 updates to at least 13,10 (and most likely 14.04).
<holstein> apb1963: group similar tasks.. thats what i always see it referenced as
<apb1963> holstein: ok so how can I tell what panel I have?
<holstein> apb1963: try some live CD's and see if it meets your needs, assuming you cant get it sorted out.. or, think about how long you used whatever operating system you came from before finding that feature
<holstein> apb1963: newer tweaks wont be added to lxpanel, for example.. since 12.04 is not supported
<holstein> apb1963: you can install xfce4 therr, or xubuntu-desktop and have likely much more out of the box what you are looking for
<apb1963> ok I found the proper place to click....   LXPanel 0.5.8
<holstein> apb1963: ok.. i would just look for the settings, and see if they are there.. if you dont see them its likely, as i, and the post states.. its an older version that doesnt have it
<holstein> apb1963: you can use xfce, as i suggested, or, just try the 13.10 lubuntu live CD, and see if the settings there fit your needs..
<apb1963> holstein: sorry, I missed the suggestion of xfce... I prefer not to install an entirely new distribution.  I don't mind changing out components... as long as it doesn't hose me of course.
<phillw> apb1963: or even try the 14.04 one at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<apb1963> Unable to locate package xfce
<holstein> apb1963: thats why i have offered many suggestions, most of which (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) doesnt require installing a new distro
<holstein> plus, we are talking about versions of ubuntu.. all ubuntu distros
<apb1963> lxpanel is already the newest version.
<holstein> apb1963: the package name, as i suggested above is xfce4.. but, i would use xubuntu-desktop, if you want to explore the arguably heavier, and more feature-rich xfce
<holstein> apb1963: lxpanel is the newest its *ever* going to be in 12.04
<apb1963> sorry, I still can't find your comment about xfce above... nor xubuntu
<holstein> apb1963: that what the issue is.. lxpanel is not supported in 12.04
<holstein> apb1963: you can search "xubuntu-desktop" with the package manager of your choice and try it, and see if it fits your needs
<apb1963> installing xubuntu-desktop
<apb1963> although I should have tried xfce first :(
<apb1963> ok... all (mostly) installed.  Several missing packages, but if they didn't get pulled down automagically I assume I don't need them.
<holstein> apb1963: xubuntu-desktop should pull in all you need
#lubuntu 2015-03-16
<molly_millions> I did not receive an answer to the following inquiry in #grub . . . . I am using Lubuntu to make a multiboot USB, but I am struggling to write entries for the grub.cfg file. I am having trouble with Memtest 5.20 and Seatools. I would be super appreciative of anyone who can provide grub config entries for those images. I would be even more appreciative of someone who can describe the procedures necessary for determining the 
<ianorlin> molyy_millions what do you mean by multiboot usb do you mean a usb where you can install multiple different distributions or do you mean a spinning usb hard disc that boots multilple diffrent distributions on it ? I have expirence with the second but not with the first
<molly_millions> I will link the guidelines I used to construct this tool: http://www.circuidipity.com/multi-boot-usb.html
<molly_millions> So, a USB stick.
<ianorlin> I haven't done manual grub config really but be careful not to lose it as you will lose several installers if you lose that one USB stick
<molly_millions> It's very convenient to have several installers and tools on one USB and also be able to use the stick for normal storage purposes, so I'd really appreciate any knowledge or resources related to writing grub.cfg entries.
<molly_millions> I have this working with ubuntu.mini, debian.mini, dban, and ubuntu live because of the above link, but I am unable to find working entries for Memtest 5.20 and Seatools on Google.
<ianorlin> on most desktop an altenate images there is already memtest included
<ianorlin> but not sure of the version
<molly_millions> ianorlin: Thank you. That's useful to know, though it does take a lot more time to boot into Ubuntu, for instance. I'd love to get this working with SeaTools because I have a machine with apparent HD failure and I am too lazy to burn a disk at the moment or use another USB. I'd like one stick to rule them all.
<ianorlin> also lubuntu live session has the gnome-disks tools which can check smart even on usb hard drvies
<molly_millions> ianorlin: Okay, hmm, maybe I'll have to go with that. At least then I will still have the satisfaction of using the thumbdrive.
<molly_millions> I am still curious about the composition of grub.cfg entries. How does one know what to write there?
<molly_millions> For example: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive#Configuring_GRUB
<molly_millions> Maybe I should ask in #arch.
<PerfM> waddup my nigs
<AlexMatteo> hey guys, anyone aliveto help a lubuntu newbie out? ^_^
<pusitega> hi
<pusitega> can somone help me
<pusitega> i want to increse sound
<pusitega> cuz 100% too low
<pusitega> i tryed to install puls audio and pavucontrol
<pusitega> but i think it dosent work
<pusitega> i incresed to 150 nothing heppend
<pusitega> i think it has somthing to do whit lubuntu not having default pulse audio
<pusitega> hi
<pusitega> me again
<pusitega> i instaled PulseAudio
<pusitega> first problem i head is all videos were playing super fast until i changed default device
<pusitega> now it all works normal
<pusitega> but i have 1 more problem
<pusitega> trey icon crashed
<pusitega> after install
<pusitega> and when i remove want to add new it crashes again
<pusitega> \lol
<pusitega> i just removed
<pusitega> it again
<pusitega> and now it works
<pusitega> lol
<pusitega> hope it works after restart
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I know there are some here who are keen and have sharp knowledge on the lubuntu system. What process creates the lubuntu-rc.xml? If someone here knows?
<ianorlin> I don't know how the config file is generated during install
<Unit193> It's not "generated", it's /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/rc.xml
<melodie> hi Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy, melodie.
<melodie> I will look into it. Do you know how it is redone, session after session? (replacing or removing it does not work paste the session)
<melodie> I have seen 4 files in the sources where the variable home config is mentioned not far in the same line as the chain lubuntu-rc.xml
<melodie> in the sources of lxsession I mean
<melodie> Unit193 ?
<Linuxnoob> Hey!?
#lubuntu 2015-03-17
<Linuxnoob> I've just installed lubuntu on a notebook but im having some troubles I'd love some help
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to remove a package but the package manager recommends me to remove lubuntu-desktop - http://kpaste.net/bbc5
<ianorlin> freeroute that makes sense as it is part of lubuntu-desktop and as long as it isn't removing core components you should be fine
<wxl> Linuxnoob: need to be more specific
<wxl> freeroute: remove lubuntu-desktop first (just an index file) and then remove what you want
<Linuxnoob> ok i installed evertying, but now the touchpad and the keyboard dont work
<wxl> Linuxnoob: what version did you install?
<Linuxnoob> im already in lubuntu, and using external devices i can work but not the actuall ones
<Linuxnoob> trusty thar
<Linuxnoob> 14.04 i believe
<wxl> Linuxnoob: and were these devices working when you did the install?
<Linuxnoob> yea with the original OS it worked fine
<wxl> Linuxnoob: with the original OS? you mean the live installer?
<Linuxnoob> its a toshiba AC 100
<Linuxnoob> it had android in it, so everything worked fine. now I installed lubuntu and it stopped
<wxl> how did you install lubuntu, Linuxnoob ?
<Linuxnoob> I had someone helping me. we used nvflash
<Linuxnoob> and a usb stick
<wxl> Linuxnoob: what image did you use? the lubuntu image?
<Linuxnoob> u mean the bootimg?
<wxl> Linuxnoob: i mean which lubuntu image did you use? alternate? desktop? where did you get the image?
<Linuxnoob> the guy helping me told me to use this one
<Linuxnoob> trusty-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+ac100.tar
<Linuxnoob> we didnt use an iso cuz the ac100 cant boot from USB
<wxl> and where did you acquire that?
<Linuxnoob> dunno
<wxl> i don't know of a armhf image we support, honestly
<wxl> i mean if you look at the official releases, you won't find one
<wxl> here's trusty: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<wxl> it's possible that ubuntu proper offers an armhf image
<wxl> you could install that and then install lubuntu-desktop if you wanted to have lubuntu
<wxl> essentially armhf exists for one real reason: to support touch
<wxl> and that's only there for a limited number of devices
<wxl> Linuxnoob: i know there is support for armhf server images and i know that snappy offers images for e.g. raspberry pi 2, beagle bone, but i think that's where things end
<wxl> Linuxnoob: with that all being said, i would run the check for additional drivers and see if you get lucky
<Linuxnoob> im running sudo apt-get update but no luck
<wxl> Linuxnoob: look in the menu.
<Linuxnoob> ?
<wxl> Linuxnoob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197110/enable-drivers-on-lubuntu
<Linuxnoob> i find two drivers in the aditional drivers tab
<Linuxnoob> X.Org.X server and NVidia Binary xorg driver for tergra 2 etc
<Linuxnoob> <wxl> any thoughts on that?
<lubuntunoob> hello, I've just installed lubuntu on a Toshiba AC100 but the keyboard and touchpad are not working. Can anyone help me?
<The_Eccentric> lubuntunoob: are you using usa keyboard format?
<lubuntunoob> no. i selected my native language
<lubuntunoob> could that be the problem?
<proteusguy> I've got a fairly clean fresh install of kubuntu. It will never give me a sudo dialog when trying to run commands that need escalated privlidges like installing updates. Also my NetworkManager widget is busted keeps saying "0.9.8 required found ". What's broken on my kubuntu 14.10 setup?
<The_Eccentric> oji
<ianorlin> proteusguy, this is #lubntu
<proteusguy> damn sorry - wrong group.
<fqq> hello
<fqq> short: actual daily build of lubuntu 64bit is broken. When you start browser, whole system freeze for ever. You also cant swtich to for example tty2 and have to pull out the power of the computer and restart again.
<fqq> short: actual daily build of lubuntu 64bit is broken. When you start browser, whole system freeze for ever. You also cant swtich to for example tty2 and have to pull out the power of the computer and restart again.
<ianorlinlaptop> fqq I will check when I get home
<ianorlinlaptop> I can't of can't really download the whole iso on jaack in the box wifi
<fqq> ianorlinlaptop: awsome. Thanks :)
<jay__> i really like lubuntu alot...wondering if there is a distro faster than lubuntu that keeps a windows xp appearance ?
<jay__> are there any distros which run faster than lubuntu ?     i heard of crunchbang but doesn't look very user friendly
<jay__> I also tried peppermint but it seems identical to lubuntu and slightly slower too
<fqq> with fast did you mean boot up or speed while using?
<jay__> both boot up and speed in general
<jay__> lubuntu is pretty fast, just curious to know if there is anything out there
<jay__> i noticed that the distros faster than lubuntu are not necessarily user friendly
<jay__> i am going to try bridge linux soon
<fqq> http://www.tinycorelinux.net/
<Unit193> #! is nice, but going away.  It's just openbox, not LXDE.
<fqq> http://www.tinycorelinux.net/6.x/x86/release/CorePlus-6.1.iso
<jay__> cool
<fqq> Unit193: he say xp-like. not LXDE
<jay__> alot of ppl told me about puppy but i tried it and it really seems too dated
<jay__> lxde like is fine too
<fqq> yes, puppy is fully outdated
<jay__> i also tried zorin, linux mint,
<fqq> tinycore 6.1 is from 08.03.2015
<jay__> lubuntu so far is my fav but it does seem slightly dated but nothing like puppy
<jay__> i was hoping peppermint would be faster but peppermint seems to have a better color scheme but not faster
<jay__> i heard of LXQt, is that faster ?
<fqq> you can also try manjaro with LXQT
<fqq> LXQT is that, what lubuntu would use in future
<ianorlinlaptop> it is not really faster but more differnt but the lxqt-runner is quite ncie
<jay__> what is the fastest LXQT distro as of now ??  manjaor or ??
<ianorlinlaptop> but still not that stable and lots of changing parts taht can break
<fqq> https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=21291.0
<ianorlinlaptop> there is also isduction with lxqt
<Unit193> jay__: You're only going to get "faster" by going with only a window manager, no DE.  Also, pretty much only by building up, you're not going to find something pre-built with all the bells, going really fast.  You are trying to compare software created in 2015 to that of 2002.
<ianorlinlaptop> which I might trust more than manjaro as it is an actual lxqt dev working on it
<jay__> i see
<fqq> ianorlinlaptop: he told "xp like experiance". i think then he also wants to have the chance of broken system and unstability :p
<jay__> i mean the layout similar to win 95, 98, xp
<jay__> lxde seems to have that
<jay__> I am fairly new to linux but learning each day
<ianorlinlaptop> you mean you want a taskbar and menu?
<jay__> right at the bottom like win 98
<jay__> thats all i care for
<jay__> i dislike the mac and android layout
<fqq> you can have that with neraly everything
<jay__> oh ok
<fqq> kde, gnome, fluxbox, icewm, lxde, lxqt, ...
<fqq> fast, small, stable system: debian minimal installation cd
<jay__> so with all the distros you have tried.  Which distro is much faster than lubuntu, fairly new and user friendly
<jay__> i am looking for much faster than lubuntu
<jay__> not slightly faster
<fqq> put an ssd into your computer
<ianorlinlaptop> um but if it is perpiphal ata it will be hard to find an ssd
<jay__> ssd ?
<ianorlinlaptop> but if it has a sata interface will work much better
<jay__> what is that like a usb flash drive but a harddrive
<fqq> ianorlinlaptop: he have to tell what he is using
<jay__> ssd are faster reading hard drives ?
<jay__> they spin faster than the standard HD ..........the ssd ?
<fqq> about 15 times faster. yes
<fqq> there is nothing spinning
<ianorlinlaptop> jay__, yes they use flash memory but they have better wear levleing than usb ones and have a better contorler
<fqq> i use ssd since 5 years. strange for me to explain 5 years later what an ssd is :D
<ianorlinlaptop> I have found it makes a huge differnce even on this core 2 duo laptop that I took out the 5400 rpm drive and then it flies
<fqq> take an samsung 840 pro or samsung 850 pro. you would love them
<jay__> do they make ssd external
<jay__> so i have to replace my hard drive for an ssd hard drive to move like the speed of light then .......lol
<fqq> jay__:  did you have usb 3.0?
<jay__> yea i have 3.0 port available
<fqq> Samsung T1
<ianorlinlaptop> um then you probably have sata internally as well
<ianorlinlaptop> I personally have found crucial mx100 really nice but have not had many other ssds
<fqq> only external ssd thats worth it. Of course not as good and comfortable like a nice 850 pro
<fqq> ianorlinlaptop: i had aroud 60 different ones
<jay__> im not a big fan of korean products
<jay__> i prefer japan and china products, samsung is like hyundai
<fqq> jay__: then build a company by yourself and make an own one
<fqq> we cant have enough markets :)
<jay__> does japan have an OS system ?
<fqq> a country?
<jay__> is there an OS system like linux in Japan
<fqq> Free os is something the people on this world have. not a country
<jay__> heard of BTRON
<jay__> ?
<fqq> if you like it, then use it. it does not matter where its from as long as you have the full source of all
<jay__> after windows 7 i stopped with windows
<jay__> i keep windows 7 to run publisher, illustrator
<jay__> why was so much invested into windows and not linux
<jay__> i would think if as much was given to linux, linux would be superior to windows .........or maybe not  idk
<jay__> but anyways i will look into that ssd and tiny linux os and manjaro lxqt
<jay__> thanks
<fqq> replace illustrator with Inkscape and publisher with scribus
<jay__> what up to date web browser runs fastest with lubuntu ?
<jay__> i tried konqueror but it seems very buggy
<jay__> firefox is alright but was looking for something faster,  I tried flashpeak slimjet browser and that worked pretty well so far
<genii> midori
<Unit193> So very out of date in the repos, sadly.  There's xombrero and qupzilla.
<genii> I heard qupzilla is good but haven't tried it
<Unit193> I haven't either. :P
<ianorlin> I have I like it but there are some places it doesn't work right
<ianorlin> and you get weird messages about unsupported versions of safari
<genii> Yes, that would be odd
<acz32> i installed playonlinux which installed wine, and it stuck a wine entry in my main application menu
<acz32> not under a category, such as Internet. i can't find a way to modify that menu to get it out of there. looked into something called alacarte but it isn't working
<tmontet18> need help with lubuntu new install, im a Newbie
<ianorlin> tmontet18, what version and on what hardware?
<tmontet18> not sure the version, i installed on an older toshiba satellite laptop
<tmontet18> the issue i am having is after the install lubuntu boots up and my screen displays 2 images of the desktop
<ianorlin> 2 images meaning the desktop twice?
<ianorlin> or two desktops you can switch between
<tmontet18> yes, the screen shows the 2 desktop images side by side
<tmontet18> cannot switch between the 2
<ianorlin> right click on the desktop
<tmontet18> i have no cursor
<ianorlin> um that is a problem
<ianorlin> more than the desktop
<tmontet18> any suggestions?
#lubuntu 2015-03-18
<pmatulis> on 14.04 i'm surprised to see all my private ssh keys within ssh-agent after reboot, with no entering of passphrases on my part.  i've googled around and tried editing /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop .  i've also unchecked ssh-agent in the GUI menus.  all to no avail. anyone have a proper answer to this?
<leszek> pmatulis: pam is taking care of it after login from the lightdm login manager
<pmatulis> leszek: srsly?  so i need to edit something under /etc/pam.d ?
<leszek> pmatulis: that is common standard nowadays in all desktops. Not sure how to disable it though.
<pmatulis> leszek: i consider it a huge security problem to do this by default and also make it so hard to undo
<pmatulis> but i'm sure it's a ubuntu problem and not something special in lubuntu
<leszek> pmatulis: it is actually common along all distributions as far as I know. Convenience issue
<pmatulis> i mean, passphrases exist for a reason, they protect your keys ffs
<pmatulis> i see pam_gnome_keyring.so getting invoked under pam.d.  so i should be able to configure gnome-keyring itself somewhere else
<kopple> hi everyone, is LXDE customizable in icons and panels size?
<kopple> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel I don't currently have a copy of Lubuntu now, I read here you can enlarge the width and height with the files inside /home/user/.config/lxpanel/profilename/panels but would this enlarge the icons too?
<linux_dream> hi guys I have a problem with firefox
<linux_dream> every time I click on a link, say from hexchat's irc,  it opens firefox (fine)  but instead of loading the link, it starts firefox on the principal page
<linux_dream> how can I fix this
<acecipher> Hmmm
<wxl> sounds like a firefox issue
<wxl> but i'm pretty sure there's some settings about opening links in new windows
<wxl> in firefox
<wxl> hunt around in preferences
<acecipher> Yeah
<acecipher> YeahAlso a workaround is to copy the links
<linux_dream> yeah but it's cumbersome to copy the links
<linux_dream> for example when I use a news feeder and just want to read a particular news... it starts firefox instead of loading the news
<acecipher> Yes
<acecipher> XP
<linux_dream> well thanks, that worked
<jay111> why is it when I format a usb stick in lubuntu it disappears in PCManFM ?
<jay111> my usb stick is recognized in Disks but PCManFM  no longer shows 32USB when I plug in my usb stick ?
<jay111> my usb stick is no longer detected in the file manager
<leszek> jay111: did you format it with disks or gparted ? Which filesystem did you choose ?
<jay111> disks
<jay111> disks--->quick format
<leszek> jay111: maybe disks did something wrong there. Can you please check with gparted and see what it might did wrong
<jay111> im new to linux, how do I access gparted
<jay111> ok im installing gparted right now
<jay111> im in gparted
<jay111> it says unallocated
<jay111> leszek you there ?
<jay111> im in gparted, its saying my usb in unallocated and its giving me the option to create a new partition
<wxl> jay111: sounds like you formatted it without giving it a filesystem, which explains why it doesn't show up in the file manager
<jay111> how do i give it a filesystem ?
<wxl> make a partition :)
<wxl> i'd suggest ext3
<jay111> it says free space preceding
<leszek> jay111: yeah just create a new partition and format it ext4 or 3 if you only want to use it on linux
 * leszek wonders will no sound notification is played back if someone mentions me
 * wxl mentions leszek for fun
<jay111> its a 30 gb stick,  what should i set the free space preceding number too ?
<wxl> jay111: 0 if you want to use the whole thing ☺
<wxl> …unless, for some odd reason, you want space before your partition
<wxl> can't imagine you would
<jay111> got it
<jay111> now lets see if it detects
<wxl> oh and leszek made a good point
<wxl> use fat32 if you want to use with other machines
<wxl> non-linux
<jay111> its still not detected
<jay111> made the ext3 partition in gparted but its not showing up in PcFMman
<wxl> did it give you a notification when you plugged it in?
<wxl> with an option to mount it?
<jay111> nope
<pauled> yeah lubuntu lxde very nice, durring a full upgrade from 4.04 to 4.10 that what I got: http://i.imgur.com/wlyrcBz.png
<pauled> Now I am stuck to crash the system
<pauled> I mean 14.04/14.10
<jay111> great I got it
<jay111> just had to partition in Disks rather than in gparted
<wxl> you might have not committed the changes in gparted
<wxl> !fr | pauled
<ubottu> pauled: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pauled> !fr | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wxl> pauled: thanks, but i'm aware of that. ☺ if you want help with something in french, i doubt there is anyone here that ycan help you. your image is in french..
<pauled> wxl: I am speaking in english what is the point whith your !fr | wxl
<jay111> your right wxl,  i did not click on the nike check mark in gparted , thanks for your help awesome
<pauled> wxl: The picture speaks for itself. No need to understand Chinese to see that there is a lock and the word "session".
<wxl> pauled: well, it doesn't speak to me.
<pauled> wxl: Well, I'll translate for you. The message say this: "This session is locked You will be automatically redirected to the unlocker window in few seconds.."
<pauled> Except that it never happens.
<wxl> pauled: tell me how you get to that. what sequence of events occur before you reach it, starting from reboot?
<pauled> wxl: This occurred after a period of inactivity, then the session is closed automatically when I was conducting a major update.
<wxl> pauled: you might want to reboot. alternately, open a virtual terminal and search for processes that have "lock" in them and kill them.
<pauled> wxl: thanks but too late, I already shutting down the system
<wxl> pauled: so it works now?
<ioioi> what is your favorite distro that is similar to lubuntu ?
<wxl> um, lubuntu
<wxl> what you looking for ioioi ?
<ioioi> i like lubuntu,  wondering if I should give peppermint 5 a try or something else, I am looking for distro recommendations
<wxl> you should try
<wxl> that's the one way to find out
<ioioi> but a distro that includes everything like lubuntu
<ioioi> i was thinking of maybe netrunner but idk, maybe it wont be as fast, linux mint constant pass prompts and wifi connect was buggy
<pauled> ioioi: manjaro -> then -> arch installer like evo/lution
<ioioi> do you guys think peppermint is worse or better than lubuntu ?
<ioioi> better/worse meaning speed, user friendly
<pauled> ioioi: what is peppermint? flash player?
<pauled> ioioi: then why you compare a flash player with a distro?
<pauled> ioioi: I don't get it
<ioioi> ?
<ioioi> peppermint 5 vs. lubuntu
<ioioi> just seeking for some distro recommendations besides lubuntu
<melodie> hi
<genii> ioioi: You might ask somewhere like ##linux where they are not as biased as we are here in the #lubuntu channel ;)
<ioioi> alright thanks
<kopple> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel I don't currently have a copy of Lubuntu now, I read here you can enlarge the width and height with the files inside /home/user/.config/lxpanel/profilename/panels but would this enlarge the icons too?
<ioioi> when you do a clean install of lubuntu, is your bios set to uefi or legacy ?
<kopple> nobody knows?
<melodie> Kamilion ?
<sakang> i'm still stumped as to why pcmanfm sorts the other way (as if right to left) in lubuntu session vs lxde session.  I installed thunar just for comparison and it behaves wrongly too.
<sakang> I installed caja and mate, and caja also behaves wrongly in lubuntu session.  In mate session they all behaves correctly just like in lxde.
<sakang> I only have en-us locale
<ianorlin> sakang, I don't know
<sakang> ianorlin: I know you tried to duplicate. I tried looking into the lubuntu-default-settings but I couldn't see any clue.
<wxl> might be lxsession sakang
<wxl> it's went through some interesting changes lately
<ianorlin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ianorlin> but this is not the hugest priroity
<sakang> wxl: could be, might look into it thanks
<sakang> ianorlin: sure it's not, I just not boot into lubuntu :)
<melodie> good night
#lubuntu 2015-03-19
<melodie> hello
<Colorado_Al> Lubuntu on chromebook? Link for resource or how to? Thanks!
<ianorlin> Colorado_Al, we could help you more if you told us the model number
<Colorado_Al> Have not purchased one yet. Would love a recommendation.
<Unit193> Colorado_Al: I'd look at http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795730-how-to-easily-install-ubuntu-on-chromebook-with-crouton and http://www.circuidipity.com/c720-lubuntubook.html
<Unit193> Colorado_Al: I have never used a chromebook though.
<Colorado_Al> Cool. Thanks!
<Unit193> ianorlin may be able to help more.
<ianorlin> I don't have a chromebook or have used one
<ianorlin> havne't used one
<Unit193> Welp, aren't we oh so useful? ;D
<Colorado_Al> Loogs great. Appreciate it!
<Colorado_Al> "Looks"
<Unit193> Good luck.
<Colorado_Al> I'll report back with results. Thanks!
<melodie> good night
<likemindead> Night? It's only 15:34 here!
<ianorlin> lots of different timezones of people on irc
<likemindead> People outside of the USA have the interwebs?!
<genii> Maybe it's called outerwebs there
<likemindead> As a long-time die hard Xubuntu user... wow... Lubuntu is /really/ nice.
<TheBigDeal> Hi
<TheBigDeal> anyone have an idea how can i set up the shortcut for the next input method in Lubuntu, it's pretty messy :/ ?
<jay111> how come no one ever designed a linux distro that is a spit image of windows 7 ?
<jay111> like a linux distro that has the capabilities of running exe files without wine
<Unit193> At that point, just install Windows 7.  There are many, many reasons.  Also, look at ReactOS.
<jay111> is there a linux distro that can run windows 7 and make win7 invincble to viruses and malware ?
#lubuntu 2015-03-20
<The_Eccentric> lol
<The_Eccentric> lucky that guys left ... #users
<jay111> when I ever buy a new laptop or desktop it always is preloaded with all this uefi junk from microsoft.  What program completely wipes out, deletes all firmware and partitions on Hard Drive ?  Sometimes DBAN doesnt work on some machines
<jay111> i am looking for a program that is better than DBAN.........something that can wipe out any hard drive
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> please... help me
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/J49rxhLd
<slipttees> Chroot, Custom LiveCD
<asklepiosa> Hello. I have an nvidia and my resolution is stuck at 1280x1024.
<asklepiosa> I also have installed Lubuntu.
<asklepiosa> Anyone around here?
<ludo> Hi, I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, add to reinstall nvidia-current to get lighted to work. But now everything(font, window incons) is small, I got the default font on 64 to actually see something.
<ludo> had * lightdm*
#lubuntu 2015-03-21
<The_Eccentric> annyone running mulitple displays?
<gebjgd> The_Eccentric, yes
<gebjgd> The_Eccentric, arandr
<The_Eccentric> arandr?
<gebjgd> The_Eccentric, sudo apt-get install arandr
<The_Eccentric> wp gebjgd wp :D
<jay111> i want to use my gps dongle in realtime with google maps online, how do i do this in linux ?
<jay111> not with google earth but with google maps
#lubuntu 2015-03-22
<Andrii> hello everyone. Could you please help me to look for a solution, i'm trying to google, but it is hard to describe behaviour in search query. I have lubuntu 14.10 32bit installed. Issue is that when i'm opening a link from console in any browser (tried Chromium/Chrome/Firefox) with command <browser> "link" it works as expected. But if any software trying to openning link in browser it cuts it to 3 pages - http://http/  file://localhost
<Andrii> i do not understand how to prepare search quesry to google for this :)
<Andrii> anyone?
<pgb> Andrii: can u give an example of "any software" you have used?
<kian> Hello, anybody able to help me with 2 problems? My WiFi dongle cutting out every few minutes and can only be fixed by disconnecting, connecting.
<kian> and another with a VNC Server (already setup, slight issue)
<ianorlin> kian run lsusb assuming it is a usb dongle so I cna know what kind of wifi chipset it is?
<kian> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<kian> ianorlin: is what showed up
<ianorlin> kian I have read people have problems if there access point is N do you know what your access point is but not for B/G
<kian> it's G/N
<kian> the dongle is B/G/N
<kian> ianorlin: please explain
<ianorlin> ah do you have other comps on the network that use N cause putting the acess point into G only mode makes that dongle not disconnect all the time from reading search results but won't be good for other computers
<ianorlin> kian also which version of lubuntu are you on
<kian> ianorlin: Majority is N devices, yes.
<kian> ianorlin: 14.04.02
<kian> ianorlin: Can I force the dongle to connect through G?
<ianorlin> ok I found an answer on askubuntu that someone made a patched driver that might work better
<kian> ianorlin: link please
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/551522/netis-wf2120-wifi-adapter-drops-signal-within-seconds
<kian> ianorlin: possible to do this without connecing ethernet
<ianorlin> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/offline-packages.html is a way to do offline package managment or if you have another usb dongle that works could use that
<ianorlin> also is manjaro a laptop and this is a desktop?
<kian> ianorlin: it's a desktop
<kian> and what is manjaro
<kian> ?
<ianorlin> ah nevemind something else
<ianorlin> misread something as a name of a linux distro
<stiv2k> hello
<stiv2k> how come I can't find libreoffice in the lubuntu software center?
<ianorlin> stiv2k: it is defintely in repos but maybe something is wrong with lubuntu software center
<stiv2k> ianorlin: right
<ianorlin> stiv2k: maybe try syna
<stiv2k> ianorlin: i see it in command line
<ianorlin> syanptic
<stiv2k> can i just do aptitude install libreoffice? will that install the correct meta package for lubuntu
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<stiv2k> i know about sudo, thanks
<nopf> uh, i accidentally seem to have activated the desktop zoom function. i *think* this is ubuntustudio 14.04 based on lubuntu? which keys did i press? how do i use this feature? (for now i see only part of the screen, panning to where i move the mouse)
<nopf> ok found it, alt-scrollwheel. this is great!
<pleia2> it's actually Xfce (Xubuntu)
<nopf> yeah, that's another thing i'd like to have a good way to figure out -- what components are running on which of my machines and even more if people ask me for help
<kian> ianorlin: thank you sir for the guide from earlier
#lubuntu 2016-03-21
<Laguna> Hi all
<Laguna> Super nubi here
<Laguna> It seems that someone has been trying to control my machine ?
<Laguna> I have somebody trying to control my mouse & they keep trying to change files ?
<Laguna> I am running Lubuntu 15.10
<Laguna> I am really new to Lubuntu
<Laguna> Hi swift110
<Laguna> is there any way for you to remote in to my machine ?
<Laguna> I had the same problem with Lubuntu 14.10
<swift110-phone> Hey
<Laguna> Hi
<swift110-phone> How are you laguna
<Laguna> I guess I could be worst :-)
<Laguna> What about you ?
<Laguna> Am I in the rite place to be asking these questions ?
<Laguna> shift110 are you still with me ?
<Laguna> anybody ?
<swift110-phone> Im here
<Laguna> cool
<Laguna> Hi all
<Laguna> sorry to bother you guys about this
<tsimonq2> hi Laguna :)
<tsimonq2> Laguna: when did this start?
<tsimonq2> Laguna: and are you absolutely, 100% sure that nobody around you, maybe friends or family, is pranking you?
<swift110-phone> Hey tsimonq
<tsimonq2> o/ swift110-phone
<Laguna> I am sure , I live in the woods
<Laguna> I am miles from anybody
<tsimonq2> Laguna: when did you start using Lubuntu?
<swift110-phone> How r u tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> swift110-phone: #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<Laguna> It started along time ago with 14.10
<tsimonq2> Laguna: when did this start?
<swift110-phone> Ok
<Laguna> It may have started @ when I was @ a public WIFI down the road from here ????
<tsimonq2> Laguna: have you downloaded any aftware recently?
<tsimonq2> *software
<Laguna> I reformated my drive and did a fresh install
<tsimonq2> when was that?
<Laguna> No downloads
<Laguna> years ago
<tsimonq2> Anything from the Lubuntu Software Center?
<Laguna> No fresh installed a few months ago
<Laguna> nope
<tsimonq2> you tweak any settings recently?
<Laguna> never
<tsimonq2> hmm
<Laguna> I would not know how to
<tsimonq2> and you say the mouse is acting weird?
<Laguna> yes
<Laguna> it seem to be only able to move on the right side tho
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> weird
<Laguna> they have changed and deleted my clock and they have tried to open new files
<Laguna> very weird
<tsimonq2> have you tried reinstalling? backup any important data and reinstall if this continues, if anybody has access, it will most likely be removed
<Laguna> I install on a fresh Boot and nuked dive aswell
<tsimonq2> I don't know what to tell you, I'm sorry
<tsimonq2> maybe wait until tomorrow
<Laguna> yes fresh installed many times
<tsimonq2> and to be honest, it's 12:30 AM by me, I need sleep
<tsimonq2> :)
<Laguna> THANK you anyway !!!
<tsimonq2> so ask again tomorrow :)
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<Laguna> OK
<Laguna> this problem seem to be real bad if I change my bios to NON silent boot
<Laguna> Hi all
<Laguna> I am guessing everybody is busy or sleeping .
<swift110-phone> Lok
<swift110-phone>  Lol
<Laguna> I will try this again tomorrow , THANKS anyway
<Laguna> I am still here if anybody can help me
<Laguna> OK , I will try this again tomorrow
<Laguna> Later all
<swift110-phone> Ok
<Anastasia19> Hii
<swift110-phone> Hello
<killerspec> hi all I am wondering if anyone can help me I am trying to install btscanner and have come up with libxml/Parse.h not found. I have searched mt system incase the parse.h file is missed place but can't find it any where does anyone know where or how I can get a copy of the missing file as google is hating me today
<genii> killerspec: sudo apt update && sudo apt install btscanner ..gives you this error?
#lubuntu 2016-03-22
<UltimoSCV> hi everyone
<SonikkuAmerica> UltimoSCV: Hi, welcome to Lubuntu support. How can we help you?
<UltimoSCV> Thanks!
<UltimoSCV> I don't need support, but thanks anyway.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK then, welcome though
<SonikkuAmerica> not much happens here though.
<UltimoSCV> ok, i'm going to another channel, bye :)
<drab> hi there, trying to deploy a fleet of lubuntu machines to a school. Previously I did this in gnome and centralized/locked configurations with gconf/dconf dbs in /etc , any suggestion on how to accomplish this on lubuntu?
<drab> I'm somewhat confused where centralized confs are for lxde/openbox and how the two interact
<drab> also some apps are still gnome apps storing their settings in dconf, but I might be wrong. thanks for any input
#lubuntu 2016-03-23
<drab> is there any way to get lxsession-logout to be horizontal?
<drab> it's really weird vertical like that, people aren't really used to it and it throws them off
<suncokret> hello, so is it new lubuntu 16.04 with lxde or lxqt? :)
<genii> LXDE
<genii> ..or at least I hope so!
<diffis> Yes, according to Softpedia.
<suncokret> i hope that is lxde too :)
<suncokret> i use 14.04 and it work great
<suncokret> so i hope that 16.04 will be good as 14.04 because it is also lts version
#lubuntu 2016-03-25
<jarnos> What package handles mounting of USB devices automatically?
<jarnos> I suppose it is not rdesktop Bug #1333354
<ubottu> bug 1333354 in rdesktop (Ubuntu) "switch user & usb flash drive conflict" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333354
<EOBeav> Does wine function in lubuntu?
<wxl> EOBeav: yep.
<EOBeav> wxl, thanks
<wxl> EOBeav: np
<EOBeav> Have to get it through synaptic, though, right?  Or just through regular terminal apt-get install?
<wxl> EOBeav: either
<EOBeav> k, sounds good, I'll go check it out
<BobbyBobson> Hi guys, thanks for Lubuntu, best distro out there for a couple of years now ! I was wondering if one of you guys could help me with a problem I have. How do I  (from terminal) make applications run at start. I obviously googled this issue, and tried out 6 diffrent ways. None of witch was succesfull, one of witch bricked my system
<BobbyBobson> and when I say "at start" I mean, when the desktop loads up
<EOBeav> BobbyBobson: Generally speaking, look for your startup menu, then get your app from your /usr/bin folder
#lubuntu 2016-03-26
<dudemanman> hi i have a question if anyone is here?
<dudemanman> can lubuntu read ntfs>
<dudemanman> ?
<lenox> hi
#lubuntu 2016-03-27
<starkiller> hi
<starkiller> i need ihelp
<starkiller> my lubuntu froze after get back to the black screm
<starkiller> why?
<starkiller> and why the fn on the keyboard doest not works?
<starkiller> can somebody help me?
<Ladee> hi there
#lubuntu 2017-03-20
<bcowan> is lubuntu noticeably faster than xubuntu on older systems?
<xangua> It uses a lighter desktop and default programs
<xangua> Ooh wow, a little late
<dust> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  imported-Humanity/192 of theme Lubuntu has no size field
<Avatar__> Hello!
<Avatar__> Is runing lubuntu 16.10 on MacBook Pro 2011?
<Avatar__> How to tar.gz on Lubuntu?
<Avatar__> How to install tar.gz on Lubuntu?
<wxl> same way as on any distro, @Avatar__. you untar it and either compile it and run it, install it and run it, or run it in place. depends on whoever provides the file. needless to say, the support for that should come from the author of that file.
<Avatar__> netscape
<wxl> "Netscape was discontinued and support for all Netscape browsers and client products was terminated on March 1, 2008." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape_(web_browser)
<Avatar__> This old webbrowser has Check for Updates Mozilla Firefox dosn't have this.
<wxl> i assure you that firefox can check for updates.
<Avatar__> The Problem is the Info making Updates.
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> here's how to update https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Install-and-Update/Update-Firefox-to-the-latest-version/ta-p/2858
<wxl> if you have other questions about firefox, i'd encourage you to seek them for support, but i assure you netscape is NOT the way to do it.
<wxl> i mean, you want to get updates by using something that hasn't been updated in 9 years? not seeing the logic there.
<Avatar__> This is Problem The About Firefox window will open and Firefox will begin checking for updates and downloading them automatically.
<Avatar__> User will making see About Info.
<wxl> so you DON'T want to check for updates?
<Avatar__> www.sillydog.org
<wxl> that doesn't seem to be an answer to the question
<Avatar__> I will have Check for Updates
<wxl> i'm really not getting your issue
<wxl> here's information about the update tab in firefox https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Manage-preferences-and-add-ons/Advanced-panel-Accessibility-browsing-network-updates-and-other/ta-p/3333#w_update-tab
<wxl> here's information about compiling software which will most likely be necessary if you want to mess with that tarball you have
<Avatar__> Opera 12.16 it is better.
<wxl> oops didn't link
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<wxl> otherwise, you can find mozilla on their own irc server https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
#lubuntu 2017-03-21
<Vam> hello i want to autostart a script file can anybody help me???
<Shawn|4650M> howdy
<Shawn|4650M> how come I can't book from the harddrive I just installed lubuntu onto?
<Shawn|4650M> its hooked up via esata
<lynorian> Shawn|4650M, do you have power to the esata drive as esata is not usually powered unlike some 2.5 in usb drives?
<Shawn|4650M> yes
<Shawn|4650M> it installed properly, and I see the harddrive via bios setup
<Shawn|4650M> its running fine
<Shawn|4650M> it just didn't install a bootloader, and I can't select seperate harddrives to boot from in this dell bios
<Shawn|4650M> would plop work?
<lynorian> Shawn|4650M, plop won't work here as it is not USB
<Shawn|4650M> eh?
<lynorian> You would need something like grub
<Shawn|4650M> does plop not work with sata harddrives?
<Shawn|4650M> I thought iti did
<Shawn|4650M> *it did
<lynorian> ok yeah it might but you would need to chainload a linux bootloader to boot
<lynorian> lubuntu
<lynorian> which uses grub2 as default
<Shawn|4650M> is there a grub 2 disk I could boot to get to the linux installed on (S6) harddrive?
<lynorian> Shawn|4650M, well since this is plugged into the wall anyway will you be removing this drive and taking it to different computers
<lynorian> this changes how you want grub setup
<Shawn|4650M> no I wont be
<Shawn|4650M> I'm just wanting to use it on this computer for a while
<Shawn|4650M> as a linux drive
<lynorian> You can install grub to any disk then and have it basically boot from any disk on the system
<Shawn|4650M> the primary disk, an SSD is a windows7  hard disk
<Shawn|4650M> if I install it over windows, would it destroy the windows partition?
<lynorian> no it would not destroy the windows partition
<Shawn|4650M> ah
<Shawn|4650M> so I would want to install to (S6)
<lynorian> Shawn|4650M, I know grub can install and then chainload the windows loader
<Shawn|4650M> does rufus destroy supergrub2disk?
<lynorian> I have not used rufus so I would not know
<Shawn|4650M> well, I dont know what else to use
<lynorian> Shawn|4650M, well it is a usb so you can just make it supergrub2disk again back on the USB
<lynorian> although I know that works with dd but you need to point it at the right target
<Shawn|4650M> okay
<Shawn|4650M> will try
<Shawn|4650M> brb
<lynorian> so it can be dangerous
<Shawn|4650M> ah
<Shawn|4650M> itis on the right disk
<Shawn|4650M> it uses dd selectively
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> well
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> supergrub2disk wont boot for some reason
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I think rufus is breaking it
<melodie> then don't use it
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is it compatible with BIOS systems?
<melodie> there are many ways to reinstall grub
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> well melodie what the heck am I going to use?
<melodie> can you describe the issue you meet with and the context?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> the context
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have installed lubuntu to an esata drive
<melodie> ok
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> yes its powered and yes my bios sees it
<melodie> ok
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> it shows up as another toshiba drive with (S6)
<melodie> where is installed the grub which is meant to boot to it?
<melodie> on the host machine where the e-sata is attached, or on the esata drive?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I dont know where it installed grub if it even did
<melodie> you should tell the Grub which is on the main machine to boot the e-sata drive
<melodie> what os do you have on it?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and how would I do that
<melodie> what os do you have on it?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> well this is my primary drive, windows 7 64-bit on ssd
<melodie> maybe the UEFI might be nice with you, is there a special menu you can prompt at the start of the computer? Such as F12 or so?
<melodie> and give you the choice of the device to boot first
<melodie> I'd guess your computer has UEFI and not BIOS, but anyway the idea is the same
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I dont think this laptop has UEFI
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> its got a bios
<melodie> which brand and model?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> dell studio 1747
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> it does have F12
<melodie> ok, then let the e-sata drive attached, hit suppr, or F1 or F2, whatever takes you inside the BIOS and reconfigure the boot order preference
<melodie> ok
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have tried it, although I can't open the harddrive selection, when I hit enter on harddrive, it wont show me whats in it
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> already re-arranged boot order
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> to (s6)
<melodie> ok and you say F12 does not help?
<melodie> I mean sometimes it takes BIOS + F12 to get it to boot to else than the main hdd
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I can't expand the harddrive plus thing
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> if I could I would
<melodie> if you doubt Grub2 was installed correctly to your e-sata drive, you can boot again the Lubuntu which you used to install, and install it from there with the command line
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> but space doesn't expand the harddrive portion of f12 boot manager
<melodie> what about "Enter" instead of the space bar?
<melodie> :)
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I already said it doesn't help
<melodie> you said "space"
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> enter just selects boot device
<melodie> not the return key
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> before I said space I said when I hit enter
<melodie> ok
<melodie> so let's say you reboot to Lubuntu with the "just try" boot option, and from there you re-install grub on the e-sata using the command line
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> when I boot from lubuntu's first harddrive option, it says boot error
<melodie> you open a console, do "sudo -s", open pcmanfm file manager, mount manually the e-sata drive
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have no idea how to reinstall grub2
<wxl> are we sure this is not a corrupted install? were the hashes checked?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have installed 3 times, the hard drive is fine, its been running in a sony laptop
<melodie> Shawn|i7-Q720M read what I tell you : I am right now beginning to explain how to do that
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I aint blind
<melodie> good
<wxl> so the hashes were checked?
<melodie> should I continue?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I dont know if hashes were checked or not
<wxl> then i'd suggest they weren't
<wxl> you should first check the hashes of the iso
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> okay
<wxl> then when you go to boot to do the install, run the self check
<wxl> one single bit of difference can lead to all sorts of weird problems
<melodie> Shawn|i7-Q720M have you downloaded with your web browser, or using a special tool meant to download files? Such as uget, wget in Linux or Free Download Manager or µtorrent in Windows?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I ran the self check, it checks out
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> no errors
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have downloaded the full 64-bit iso
<melodie> are you sure your computer is able to boot from e-sata?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and rufused it
<wxl> with what methodology is what @melodie is asking?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> it should
<melodie> rufus...
<melodie> wxl I let you go on :)
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ive not had a problem with rufus
<wxl> should means you have booted some system from eSATA before?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> not from esata
<wxl> well that may be the issue
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> o.O
<wxl> you should consult your manual and ensure it CAN
<wxl> there's this maxim about assumptions…
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> It can
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> perhaps the drive hasn't been flagged as bootable
<wxl> i can't imagine that installing on eSATA would be any different than installing on any other media
<wxl> well, i can, but i think that's unlikely
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> its not
<melodie> wxl it might be a BIOS side issue too
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I'm gonna boot from the lubuntu live session
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> brb
<wxl> that's a good idea
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and check it
<wxl> toss the iso on the drive and see if you can boot it
<wxl> i've seen other people have less than stellar luck with rufus
<melodie> wxl he does not know how to reinstall grub from the command line, I would have done that, then check if the constructor has put out a new version of his bios
<melodie> wxl I don't trust those gui tools either. :)
<wxl> +1 melodie :)
<wxl> dd or die!
<wxl> there is ONE gui tool i trust: mkusb
<melodie> I trust multiboot with Grub2 :D
<melodie> I found docs which allowed me to have ISOS of Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Bento, Debian, Manjaro and a few others on a USB stick and all of them I have been able to boot using Grub2 and an adapted grub.cfg
<melodie> mkusb is not really a gui...
<wxl> true enough :)
<melodie> it's a script which is pretty close to dd
<Kamilion> oh, hey melodie.
<melodie> hello Kamilion !
<melodie> I read your reply from github
<melodie> I'll look forward to the next brew ! :)
<Kamilion> oddly enough it looks like 14.04 lacks qt5 for python2
<melodie> how are you?
<Kamilion> so either you can 'make PYTHON=python3 PYQT=5' or give 'python3 installer.py' a shot
<melodie> well never mind for my needs, I kept the former versions of customizer which aren't online anymore ^^
<Kamilion> they're still online.
<Kamilion> I inherited the repo, https://github.com/kamilion/customizer/releases
<melodie> I haven't been able to find them, it seems the old repos all redirects to your last version available
<melodie> ok I take a quick look
<Kamilion> plus there's branches in the new repo
<Kamilion> master, development, stable, precise
<Kamilion> the installer even has a method to switch between all four (to make testing easier on me)
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I can't learn anything right now, it's late here and I'm in a middle of several things currently these days which aren't directly linked
<Kamilion> the 'precise' branch has been untouched other than the installer added
<melodie> I had to force myself to update the Bento ISOs and go post the issue on github
<Kamilion> qt4 only, python2 only
<melodie> Precise is way too old
<melodie> and Trusty begins to be quite old too
<Kamilion> no, i'm not touching it, because it works on precise still
<Kamilion> so i'm leaving that branch be
<melodie> it's ok, just I'll ask you just what I need. Have you seen, another person commented on my issue
<melodie> Kamilion next time I'll use Customizer will be in a new install with an Ubuntu Xenial, to produce Bento Xenial versions, then I'll retry using your latest branch
<melodie> Kamilion http://downloads.linuxvillage.org/?C=M;O=D :)
<Kamilion> no rush
<Kamilion> also, very very little of the under-the-hood scripts have changed
<Kamilion> it's almost all changes to the GUI portion, and now all of the code supports running under python2 or python3, and both QT4 and QT5.
<Kamilion> the only thing that changed for the under-the-hood script is if it detects an i686 iso, it will choose a different kernel name
<Kamilion> linux-image-generic instead of linux-signed-generic
<melodie> yes, and I finally found using the command line so simple and straightforward that it seems I don't need more (I use the remote server)
<Kamilion> (and now in the most recent ones, you can read through the commits and learn how to override the kernel if neither is to your liking)
<Kamilion> same here
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/xenial/build.sh
<melodie> there are other things I need to learn, not related to the good changes you did in the scripts
<melodie> or some are
<Kamilion> yeah, package names change across releases
<melodie> well, for instance, I don't know how to use the HOOK option in the config file
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/xenial/autobuild-mini.customizer.hook.sh
<Kamilion> write a little script, and it gets copied into the target and executed with bash.
<Kamilion> this one checks out it's own repo and runs the build scripts from it.
<melodie> are you still using Lubuntu as your basis?
<Kamilion> yep!
<melodie> would you like to give a whirl with Bento, or with Sushi?
<melodie> it's very close, lighter, just it lacks EFI
<Kamilion> i doubt it's as light as my minilubuntu
<melodie> well give a try to Sushi then
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I doubt it would be heavier
<Kamilion> I already spent a lot of time removing every package and library I didn't need
<Kamilion> all the video playback, gone
<melodie> well don't do that, just give it a try?
<melodie> http://downloads.linuxvillage.org/?C=M;O=D
<melodie> look at the size?
<melodie> 64bits 383M
<Kamilion> yeah, my dom0 only is 144MB
<melodie> what is dom0 ?
<Kamilion> kamikazi is for xen, which uses dom0 as the management domain, and lots of domu guest domains
<melodie> this is a special area which I am not aware
<Kamilion> yeah, I doubt you'd have run into virtualization at all since you're still ten years back in the 32bit era
<melodie> Sushi is meant to be easy to build a full fledge what you want, on top of a minimalist fully branded for desktops
<Kamilion> but these days virtual machines are something most developers make use of
<tsimonq2> Oh hey, long time no see Kamilion o/
<Kamilion> yo, simon.
<melodie> Kamilion to be true, sometimes longer ago, as I repair all kinds of oldies, and I do have a few 64bits, but I soon expect a machine with UEFI at home! See how modern I become XD
<Kamilion> today people use tools like docker to compose images automatically...
<Kamilion> it's even become common on raspberry pi
<melodie> Kamilion good idea!
<melodie> docker can be used on Rpi ?
<Kamilion> https://resin.io/
<Kamilion> they ported docker to the pi back in 2013... https://resin.io/blog/docker-on-raspberry-pi/
<melodie> I'm looking : do you use this resin.io ?
<Kamilion> nope.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> what do you use?
<Kamilion> i don't use docker.
<Kamilion> I use kamikazi.
<melodie> do you use any Raspberry pi?
<Kamilion> yes.
<melodie> do you do everything with kamikazi?
<Kamilion> .... pretty much :D
<Kamilion> even microcontroller development
<melodie> ooké !
<Kamilion> i have all the package requirements for just unzipping ESP32's compiler
<Kamilion> and I put all the python packages I liked in
<melodie> I'm a bit baffled, this is not my area of knowledge at all, just a pair of buddies of mine might enjoy a lot talking with you
<melodie> I'll bring them in some time
<melodie> ok, thanks for the discussion Kamilion ! keep on well, and see you some time! :D
<Kamilion> keep in mind that I've been slowly working on the kamikazi scripts over four years though
<melodie> I have to go to sleep (some graphics to do for my new flyer tomorrow and a visit to the doc for my son)
<Kamilion> and the scripts are just to help me use Customizer to make builds fast
<Kamilion> sleep well!
<melodie> yes I know it all takes time.
<melodie> thanks! good evening!
<Kamilion> now I'm waiting for 17.04 beta 2
<Kamilion> so i can test all the kamikazi stuff against a similar-to-release 17.04
 * tsimonq2 throws the daily image at Kamilion 
<tsimonq2> ;)
<Kamilion> already have last night's daily
<tsimonq2> \o/
<Kamilion> kamikazi doesn't like dailys though
<Kamilion> since it fools around with /etc/os-release
<Kamilion> it gets angry at numbers
<CheetahPixie> Hello guys.
<Kamilion> also, when's 14.04.6 going to show up?
<CheetahPixie> So, I have an OEM install of Lubuntu running
<CheetahPixie> and I wanted to finalize but
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Very funny. :P
<CheetahPixie> no shortcut on desktop for "shipping to end user"
<CheetahPixie> So, how do I finalize it?
<Kamilion> I'm not joking?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Oh, in which case, there is no 14.04.6.
<Kamilion> I'm aware of that, when is it getting built? 14.04.5 was August, and it's already nearing april.
<Kamilion> .4 was built in febuary '16
<Kamilion> so it should be about time for .6
<CheetahPixie> No answers?
<Kamilion> CheetahPixie: I don't even know what "OEM Install" is
<Kamilion> I roll my own ISOs
<tsimonq2> CheetahPixie: Ask on the lubuntu-users list.
<Kamilion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview  Ah. Neat. Still references 12.04 though, and the page was last edited in 2014 by 'lorenzo567'
<Kamilion> http://askubuntu.com/questions/702581/lubuntu-oem-instalation-prepare-for-shipping-to-end-user-missing
<Kamilion> CheetahPixie: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man8/oem-config-prepare.8.html
<CheetahPixie> For some reason, that wasn't installed.
<Kamilion> and a bug
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1442817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442817 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "oem config shows ubuntu with unity slideshow for oem setup" [Undecided,New]
<CheetahPixie> Well, up it goes.
<Kamilion> CheetahPixie: is that enough googling yet?
<CheetahPixie> I think so.
<CheetahPixie> I'm staring down my HTC Wildfire booting Android 4.1 for the first time too so.
<Kamilion> that was a wallclock 2 minutes of the first few results for 'lubuntu OEM install'
<Kamilion> with the third result being
<Kamilion> "LUbuntu OEM instalation "Prepare for Shipping to End User" missing ..."
<Kamilion> CheetahPixie: are you actually doing replication for OEM disk imaging, or just installing for a friend?
<CheetahPixie> Some parts for future reference, other parts so that the person I am installing for can set it up without me having to type or look at them as they set it up.
<CheetahPixie> ie privacy of information.
<Kamilion> ah; I work at a warehouse, so we actually have an in-house ISO we use and provide with the system instead of a preinstall
<Kamilion> if you had been prepping for an OEM push, I'd have wanted to compare notes :D
<Kamilion> anyway, looks like you can just open a terminal and execute 'oem-config-prepare', the shortcut icon is just missing
<wxl> we have a cloned install with some scripts we can personalize as needed
<wxl> s/\(can\)/\1 use to/
<Kamilion> likewise, I publish an ISO that tries hard to reapply customizations
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/resources/xenial/mods/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/18kamikazi_restore
<Shawn196|i7> okay, success
<Kamilion> I have to do it in really early boot before systemd launches, because I'm touching things like the dbus machine ID, which systemd needs really early on.
<wxl> @ShellcatZero: with what exactly?
<Kamilion> haha, two-letter tab completer
<wxl> bah
<wxl> that's me alright
<wxl> ^^ that emssage was meant for you Shawn196|i7
<Kamilion> something with grub, I expect.
<Kamilion> if you still need help manually installing it, I'm around now.
<Shawn196|i7> what message wxl?
<wxl> Shawn196|i7: what was successful?
<Shawn196|i7> was what successful?
<Shawn196|i7> oh, getting the linux drive to boot
<wxl> ok so we know that your machine can handle booting linux from eSATA
<Shawn196|i7> indeed
<Shawn196|i7> no reason why it couldn't
<wxl> remember what i said about assumptions
<wxl> there's ALWAYS a reason why your assumptions are wrong
<wxl> anyways, we got luck this time
<wxl> so now what's the issue?
<Kamilion> So did you need any more help with grub?
<Shawn196|i7> nah, I need help with finding amd's opensource drivers
<wxl> don't we all
<Kamilion> amdgpu?
<wxl> http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/open-source/
<Kamilion> or the older radeonhd drivers?
<Kamilion> https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<CheetahPixie> Kamillion , the oem-config package was missing
<Shawn196|i7> ati mobility radeon hd 4650
<wxl> !radeon
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Kamilion> radeonhd then
<Shawn196|i7> lets see if steam linux can handle it
<Kamilion> should be able to.
<Kamilion> i think that's an r600 generation
<Shawn196|i7> eh
<Shawn196|i7> I dont have anythign r600
<Kamilion> if you have trouble with it -- try the steamos image; it's based off debian but valve harassed AMD and nvidia to provide updated drivers.
<Shawn196|i7> nah, just installed lubuntu
<Kamilion> ought to work in GL2.1
<Kamilion> won't get anything fancy like compute shaders, and newer unity games that require GL4 will flip you the bird, but for the most part, anything older should be fine.
<Kamilion> but you should definitely get 3D acceleration.
#lubuntu 2017-03-22
<Shawn196|i7> my audio isn't working
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/alsa-tools-gui
<wxl> lspci -nnk and see what chip you're using and what kernel module, if any, is available
<Kamilion> hda-jack-retask is probably what you need
<Kamilion> er, sorry, no dashes. hdajackretask
<Shawn196|i7> I have installed pusleaudio
<wxl> well than it should be easy
<wxl> pop open pavucontrol and have fun
<Shawn196|i7> thats a huge list
<Shawn196|i7> I was looking
<Shawn196|i7> but it only works if I unplug both my speaker sets from both headphone slots
<wxl> pavucontrol will let you turn on/off particular sound cards
<Shawn196|i7> been usingpavucontrol
<wxl> a lot of times sound systems assume if you have headphones plugged in, you don't want any other audio
<Shawn196|i7> its playing using the built in analog
<wxl> and the two headphones don't show up separately?
<wxl> cuz on mine they sure do
<Shawn196|i7> they aren't here on lubuntu
<wxl> mine doesn't show with speakers unplugged
<wxl> s/speaker/headphone/
<wxl> but plug them in and i see the default sound card AND headphones
<Shawn196|i7> they have been plugged in
<Shawn196|i7> my aidop chip is IDT 92HD73C1X5
<Shawn196|i7> *audio
<Shawn196|i7> is audio supposed to work?
<wxl> what's the pci id of that chip
<wxl> and which kernel modules are being used
<Shawn196|i7> how do I check
<wxl> lspci -nnk
<Shawn196|i7> https://hastebin.com/yilebewiga
<Shawn196|i7> I'm not using hdmi audio
<Shawn196|i7> just using hdmi output to monitor
<wxl> heh this person reinstalled alsa/pa and all was well http://askubuntu.com/questions/675762/cant-adjust-sound-for-internal-sound-card-anymore
<Shawn196|i7> alsa-base wasn't installed
<Shawn196|i7> this is weird
<Shawn196|i7> lubuntu still wont play audio through headphes
<Shawn196|i7> *headphones
<Shawn196|i7> in pavucontrol playback tab shows my media player playing audio in the activity bar
<Shawn196|i7> but in the output devices tab, theres no activity bar
<Shawn196|i7> it still attempts to play through speakers when I plug in headphones
<Shawn196|i7> I think I will have to reinstall
<Shawn196|i7> since lubuntu doesn't want to play audio through the headphone jacks
<Shawn196|i7> if I install lubuntu with the headphone ports and microphone/line in ports filled, will it break the software install?
<Shawn196|i7-Lubu> is it possible to network /dev/input/js0 from one lubuntu machine to another lubuntu machine?
<Shawn196|i7-Lubu> I remember hearing someone talk about that last time I asked
#lubuntu 2017-03-23
<Matt-_> Hey... i have some problem reinstalling mysql. been looking at stackoverflow and done alot of things.. but it still seems that i cant completely my system of mysql
<stevie86> Hi!
<stevie86> How can I enable ssh access on lubuntu?
<james1138> Two techy questions for the group about Lubuntu <32 bit version>. 1st - has anyone got Chromium and/or Firefox to view Netflix movies?? 2nd - has anyone who is using Lubuntu version 14.04 been able to get "Calendar-Indicator" to autostart at boot up?? Mine appears to crash... I meant do nothing. I can install the app and start it manually but not auto-start on each boot. Feel free on reply on-list or in private message.
<techguyman> I got a question would lubuntu be a good choice for my system?
<techguyman> its a 900 mhz with 512 mb of ram and a 30 gb hard drive
<LuigiWriter> lubuntu mtp probe is trying to find a mtp device on my HP110-220z on buss six and has cycled up to number 185 which is not an mtp device. anyway to continue the install
<LuigiWriter> Sorry, device 125. The process indicator indicates the installer is still slogging on trying to find this device and the skip button is greyed out.
<LuigiWriter> The Lubuntu install is now completely stalled even though the process active indicator is still spinning. I need to get this machine up and running for my wife, any help appreciated. I have now posted this question at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+addquestion
<LuigiWriter> Titled, "lubuntu mtp probe is failing to find a usb device and install is effectively stalled"
<LuigiWriter> Is the "mtp probe" package maintained only by the Ubuntu project?
<wxl> you got anything plugged into usb?
<LuigiWriter> no
<LuigiWriter> did not think I should on an install.
<wxl> generally shouldn't
<wxl> which iso are you using?
<LuigiWriter> ISO downloaded to a DVD from the lubuntu site about two weeks ago.
<wxl> which version? from which site?
<Fr_Dae> LuigiWriter retry creat a clean luve USB with rufus and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Fr_Dae> monoboot or dualboot ?
<Fr_Dae> and check your SMART stat disk and workbench it
<Fr_Dae> i have a bad fillign with you error
<LuigiWriter> downloaded from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  and is a mono boot
#lubuntu 2017-03-24
<wxl> dude what the heck with rufus!!!!
<wxl> @LuigiWriter: ok, which version?
<wxl> the 32 bit, the 16 bit? did you get the torrent or download it?
<wxl> maybe you clicked on some of the other links and got the LTS, or the alternate, or minimal?
<wxl> specifics are important here
<LuigiWriter> what is the terminal command for "version"?
<wxl> well that's a bit of a trickier question
<wxl> since we really need to find out which version of the particular version of lubuntu you're using
<wxl> you could get it from the top of /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> even then it may not specify if you got the alternate version or the desktop version
<wxl> that said, let's try this a different way
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso before you installed it to dvd? and did you check the media at the grub boot screen?
<LuigiWriter> downloaded from PC 64-bit standard image disk.
<wxl> so this link:
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/yakkety/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> correct?
<LuigiWriter> yes
<wxl> and did you follow the checklist there? i.e you checked the hashes?
<wxl> in case you can't find the hash, it's b6b8bc86f00db3098d921350bbba1820 *lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<LuigiWriter> Ok, confused, label was 16.10-desktop-amd64.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com and was created with the Toshiba disk creater on a win10 machine. and no, after reading the realease notes and known issues, forgot to go back to the checklist. Looks like that is my next stop.
<wxl> LuigiWriter: are you sure that isn't ubuntu?
<LuigiWriter> Yes, the disk boots only Lubuntu, I found the iso and it is titled " lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso" Since Lubuntu uses a lot of Ubuntu subroutines, I suspect they have to download from an Ubuntu site.
<wxl> so check the hash then
<LuigiWriter> Haven't tried hashing before and my dislexia makes command line iffy so wish me luck getting it right the first time.
<wxl> there are GUI utilities out there
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Fr_Dae> wxl cool down bro
<Fr_Dae> rufus is a great open source software for creat a good live usb key with uefi support
<wxl> Fr_Dae: who you calling bro?
<Fr_Dae> lili doesn't dev anymore
<lynorian> hmm is there a zsync for the download ?
<lynorian> or use a torrent as that has auto check the bits
<wxl> i'm sure there is, lynorian, but already has the image, so
<Fr_Dae> +1 lynorian i use .torrent too, more faster
<Fr_Dae> LuigiWriter have you keep the torrent ?
<Fr_Dae> cool =) qbittorrent are good (windows mac ubuntu )
<Fr_Dae> for open it
<Fr_Dae> and you can use Linux Live USB créator (Lili) or rufus for creat a clean live USB
<Fr_Dae> but lili hasn't actuly dev now
<Fr_Dae> only rufus is up to date
<Fr_Dae> =)
<LuigiWriter> Windows10 returns 'md5sum' is not recognized as an internal or external command got to get winM5Sum. Always a complication!
<LuigiWriter> operable program or batch file.
<wxl> yeah windows doesn't come with it, sadly
<wxl> windows lacks more than a few things..
<Fr_Dae> LuigiWriter link for rufus (from filehippo) http://dl2.filehippo.com/e930fdc04a4c475b88cba3c4e9fd189e/rufus-2.12.exe?ttl=1490330314&token=e824d8402ad1c21beb3f3daaa8eb3fab
<Fr_Dae> oups
<Fr_Dae> fail
<Fr_Dae> http://filehippo.com/fr/download_rufus/
<LuigiWriter> As soon as I am sure I have Linux programs or win apps running in Wine, windows goes to H,
<Fr_Dae> going to H ?
<Fr_Dae> i don't understand
<lynorian> not sure if drive letter or obsfucated swearing
<Fr_Dae> LuigiWriter  ?
<LuigiWriter> went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes, > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/ > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/ and No Hashes, only ISO downloads! this is where the checklist > HowToM5SUM
<LuigiWriter> Sent me.
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/SHA256SUMS
<LuigiWriter> Thank you, The checksums are so different they arn't even the same length. Thoroughly frustrated, new mug holder created! Hope I can copy all this to a file so I don't have to create confrontations here.
<Unit193> Those are SHA256 sums, not MD5 sums.
<LuigiWriter> Ok how do I get the SHA256 sum for the ISO, Have a link for the SHA256 sum program I no doubt need?
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/MD5SUMS
<LuigiWriter> found the how to page I think
<Unit193> If you're on Windows, http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/winmd5sum_portable might be handy.  I wasn't here for the discussion though.
<LuigiWriter> The only hash I can get right now is a SHA256 sum unless someone knows better than the sites I listed above where to get an MDsum for a lubuntu iso.
<LuigiWriter> The SHA256 sums match! finally a : ) ! I selected "Compare Recorded Data" for all image burns. but I have found it was a "file open compare" [what ever that means]  instead of a "Full Compare" which I have selected for a new ISO disk burn. Soooo many details!
<no-se> would like to know opinions about lubuntu vs ubuntu security wise, anyone?
<no-se> or should just go debian? Cannot handle qubes os.
<LuigiWriter> again, I have burned a new Lubuntu 16.10-desktop-amd64.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com DVD created with K3B followed checklist, confirming hash, disk inspection passed, Lubuntu install fine right up to the "The installation will end soon" screen, over an hour ago. constantly repeating "lubuntu mpt probe: bus: 6, device: xxx was not a MTP device.
<LuigiWriter> " it tested usb6-1 1 up past 126 and is up to 126 again.
<oulanka> How one may enable debug/verbose mode during installation? I am installing Lubuntu in virtualbox and for 1+ hour I am stuck at the same splash screen without indication whatever something is happening, fatally broken or else.
<oulanka> I am trying to install Lubuntu 16.10 with host Lubuntu 14.04, both 32 bit using 4.3.26 Virtualbox.
<oulanka> join ubuntu
<leszek> oulanka: remove quiet splash from the boot options (f6 to edit them)
<oulanka> leszek: thanks!
<oulanka> leszek: I dodatkow - dzięki wielkie!
<leszek> np :)
<oulanka> I produced http://askubuntu.com/questions/896341/how-one-may-enable-debug-verbose-mode-during-installation-of-lubuntu/896342 to cover this
<leszek> :)
<kwidzius> hi all
<kwidzius> is the anybody there?
<kwidzius> ay developers?
<Matt-_> im here
<Matt-_> but i know nothing lol
<kwidzius> so it like me. that's y im here lol
<leszek> people should learn how to use irc. I see a full list of people in this channel
<lubuntunthousias> hi there!
<lubuntunthousias> I'm looking for advices for a custom partitionning to install Lubuntu
<leszek> lubuntunthousias: just ask what you want to ask and not if you should ask
<lubuntunthousias> Can you remind me which kind of partition do i need to create an optimized partionning? /boot? how many GB?
<lubuntunthousias> this kind of advices :)
<lubuntunthousias> i have a 32BG ATA drive
<lubuntunthousias> I would say that i need a SWAP with the double of the RAM's size, at the beginning of the disk
<lubuntunthousias> Im' not quite sure with that anymore
<lubuntunthousias> Will a SWAP be necessary if i have 6GB RAM?
<leszek> lubuntunthousias: ok one thing at a time
<leszek> as for /boot why do you need a seperate /boot ?
<lynorian> I personally would not have a seperate /boot
<lubuntunthousias> I'm french by the way (if we can seak french i would be more precise)
<lubuntunthousias> I'm dont remind why a /boot partition is usefull
<leszek> lubuntunthousias: sorry my french is not very good. I could maybe understand but only answer in english
<leszek> lubuntunthousias: If you have no particular reason then don't create a separate /boot partition
<lubuntunthousias> Is it the partition needed to launch the OS?
<lubuntunthousias> ok
<leszek> lubuntunthousias: a bootloader can take care of booting the system from / directly
<lubuntunthousias> ok ty
<leszek> lubuntunthousias: as for swap. It all depends on what you want to do. Lubuntu by default uses zram. So basically half of the memory (i think it was half or quarter) is used as swap anyways
<leszek> compressed into ram
<leszek> so if you don't do java compiling android apps while having chromium opened up with dozens of tabs you don't need to create a separate SWAP partition
<lubuntunthousias> ok i get it
<leszek> So basically you have 6 GB RAM and appr. 2 GB SWAP (ZRAM) already. This means usually you don't need a SWAP partition
<leszek> and if you need you can later create a swap file and mount that also only temporary
<kevad> Hello
<kevad> How do I change the color of selected text in "xpad" ? It's not visible unless i select "use colors from theme" option
<kevad> I couldn't use the myriad amount of colors available as I couldn't see the selected text when I want to..
<kevad> :(
<kevad> I use lubuntu 16.10
<vadek> test
<vadek> anybody receiving this ?
<vadek> :p
<kevad> Hello
<kevad> Any updates on the xpad text selection color ?
<LuigiWriter> Any thoughts on why Lubuntu will not install if there is no MTPusb device in the hardware. "lubuntu mpt probe: bus: 6, device: xxx was not a MTP device." Is it a installer problem or a hardware problem? And further, could I update USB firmware using a live Lubuntu or Ubuntu disk?
<wxl> did you check the disk?
<wxl> and the hashes?
<taiebot> LuigiWriter what kind of disk are you trying to install on to?
<LuigiWriter> Yes and yes, it passed on both counts. also had the disk creator do a complete comparison of the iso file and the disk iso.
<wxl> and what are you installing on?
<LuigiWriter> An HP110-220z desktop. before I did a complete format and re-partition of all except /home it was a functioning dual boot win8 and Ubuntu machine. The change to Lubuntu is because the processors are too slow and cannot be upgraded.
<LuigiWriter> Ubuntu was 16.10 by the way
<taiebot> Luigiwriter and you do not want to install Lubuntu on top of Ubuntu?
<LuigiWriter> hadn't thought of re-installing Ubuntu, then installing Lubuntu on top. hmm.
<taiebot> luigiWriter sorry though Windows and ubuntu were still installed
<taiebot> LuigiWritter are you on the live session? can you see the drive and mount it?
<LuigiWriter> No, removing win8 left me with a Grub2 problem. after a week I decided to clean up the partitioning and do a clean install.
<taiebot> no means "not on the live session" or "not being able to see and mount the drive"
<LuigiWriter> this problem shows up at the final screen of the install, after using the manual partition option so I know that gparted can see the drive. however I could not get mount -a -rw to mount any partition.
<LuigiWriter> I'm poping in the live disk now to answer your questions better.
<LuigiWriter> Ok, live disk loaded and I have terminal open. is "mount -a -rw" the command I should use?
<taiebot> LuigiWriter: Well i would just open the file manager
<taiebot> or use gparted
<LuigiWriter> looks like only three of the five partitions were mounted, /swap, /root, /var. gparted lists /opt,/var, /share and / home but no mount points
<LuigiWriter> EFI is also listed
<taiebot> waouh you like complications.five partitions for your system.
<LuigiWriter> I'm learning on the job using command line to do this sort of thing. the man pages are dizzying.
<LuigiWriter> I this is simple compared to some old DOS partitions I've worked with.
<taiebot> LuigiWriter:  well now it is mounted you should be able to install.
<taiebot> I am going to be of no help now because it is quite challenging. Me i would suggest to backup the drive and nuke it with a fresh install
<LuigiWriter> It got mounted with the gparted part of the installer both times before unless the install program was lying.
<LuigiWriter> I will run it again.
<taiebot> LuigiWriter: from my part never liked this part of the installation...
<LuigiWriter> Thanks for helping by the way.
<LuigiWriter> Its version of gparted does have some vagaries.
<LuigiWriter> And I really hate these 29+ character partition identifiers!
<LuigiWriter> The installer wants me to un-mount or have it un-mount the mounted partitions before it proceeds.
<LuigiWriter> Confirms I actually mounted at least two of the partitions.
<LuigiWriter> The file manager has no eject button for eaither of the drives so I need to learn the terminal command for un-mounting.
<taiebot> umount
<taiebot> I think they should be mounted in /dev/sda
<LuigiWriter> Don't see it in the help -d list and unbelievablely neither mount or unmount are built in commands, the only message asks if I mean unmount as in the mount package.
<taiebot> LuigiWriter: You tried "umount --help" command
<taiebot> If not return to gparted to unmount
<taiebot> Anyway bed time in here. Good luck ....
<LuigiWriter> sounds like an apt-get thing, will try that. apt-get says mount is the newest version, but how do I make it recognize
<LuigiWriter> Sleep well, Austrialia?
<LuigiWriter> bad speller
<taiebot> No Europe France....
<taiebot> On Live CD you will not be able to install much...
<taiebot> LuigiWritter you need to know the path of your drive with a comamnd like "sudo fdisk -l"
<taiebot> and after "sudo umount  your disk path locations"
<taiebot> You can try "sudo umount -a" that would unmount all the drives but it could try to unmount the Live CD i do not know what happens on that case
<taiebot> Anyway bye
#lubuntu 2017-03-25
<n-iCe> would you say that lubuntu is more lightweight than debian with lxde?
<sere84> how can i add a wireless drivers for Realtek RTL8188SU card to a usb minimal install
<sere84> r8712u the drivers i need
<sayarussad> hi all
<sayarussad> Lxkeymap not working
<sayarussad> Lubuntu 16.10
<sayarussad> Latest update rdy
<sayarussad> Language english
<Murii> Hi! Did you guys customize the look of lubuntu?
<Murii> any tips or tricks ?
<Sam44> hallo
<Sam44> i have problem
<Sam44> can anyon help?
<Sam44> no one her
<LuigiWriter> Ok Now all three install programs stall at the same place. Lbuntu 16.10, 16.04.2LTSand Ubuntu "Removing conflicting Operating system files" Having used Gparted to remove the recovery partition and reformat all partitions but /home, I cannot figure out where these files are being found. The "Details" display gives no hints
<LuigiWriter> besides a few other things they mainly cycle through all the usb devices they can find. Determine that none are not MTP usb devices, then cycle again. the [Skip] button remains grayed out.
<LuigiWriter> for anyone joining after being away for three days, It is a HP110-220z that was too slow for Unity so I am UN-successfully installing Lubuntu.
<LuigiWriter> Hope this askubuntu answer works. "Only set the root partition (/) and your swap space." especially not /home.
<Impious> Is anyone actually online? i got a weird one
<Impious> im trying to install Lubuntu to a disk inside of a computer running Ubuntu from remote to use the disk in another computer that wont power the keyboard until after boot
<Impious> !hunt
<Impious> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Impious> well, the bot works but i dont know any IRC games while i wait for someone to actually check this
<LuigiWriter> Guess my helper from yesterday isn't on yet. Story is Without setting /home the install finished, but, always one of those, it does not boot. running boot repair to see what it can do.
<LuigiWriter> super grub got Lubuntu booted, so off to Grub land to .........
#lubuntu 2017-03-26
<oulanka> Is there some drawback to keeping dotfiles in a git repository, with symlinks leading from their locations (so say ~/.bashrc symlinks to ~/dotfiles_git_repository/.bashrc)? Is there some other clearly better to keep dotfiles in a git repository?
<beanj7> sorry an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location
<pedro_junior_> hi
<pedro_junior_> i am trying to use mate instead of Lubuntu user-session but my /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d has many files
<pedro_junior_> how is the precedence of this files? Should I copy mate file to  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<taiebot> Is it me or the galculator does not work in paper mode on 16.10?
<taiebot> I cannot enter any number?
<sakang> so when can we see lxqt? or never?
#lubuntu 2018-03-19
<ripdisk> hey guys, its me again. For some reason, Lubuntu just keeps.... randomly malfunctioning with random stuff
<ripdisk> i dont know why.... like i went to sleep with something working, and woke up with it broken.
<ripdisk> I am unable to SSH into my LUBUNTU box.... not with my public IP (yes, port is fowarded)
<ripdisk> and not with my network IP, 192.168.1.20
<ripdisk> however, if I get on the LUBUNTU computer itself, and try to SSH to 192.168.1.20 or 127.0.0.1 it works
<ripdisk> so SSHD is working, but its not allowing ANY remote connections, not even from within the network
<ripdisk> it was working fine last night, today just stopped.
<ripdisk> no?
<ripdisk> nothing at all?
<ripdisk> no help?
<ripdisk> no suggestions?
<ripdisk> theres like a hundred people here all idling
<krytarik> ripdisk: #ubuntu has more (idling) users in it btw.
#lubuntu 2018-03-20
<guest__> for the 18.04 release, any ideas / hints why lxterminal is causing an apt update && upgrade fail with E: Internal Error, No file name for lxterminal:amd64
<wxl> well, 18.04 is not released, for one, so #lubuntu-devel but why are you specifying the arch/ are you running a multiarch system?
<guest__> wxl: well, as the update && upgrade has worked fine since alpha 1 and I'm not allowed to file bugs, I thought I'd ask if anyone had the same issue and could actually file a bug?
<wxl> regardless there's clearly an amd64 release https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/lxterminal
<wxl> you're not allowed to file bugs?
<guest__> wxl: as I'm phillw, I'm VERY banned. However, I still do test.
<wxl> then you're most certainly banned from this chat :/
<wxl> long story short: not known problem
<guest__> as you wish. but E: Internal Error, No file name for lxterminal:amd64
<guest__> is an erro. I'll leave you in peace.
<tsimonq2> I can't repro, but if it was an actual problem, it'd be my fault.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, no.
<tsimonq2> 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 was absolutely botched.
<tsimonq2> But 0.3.1-2ubuntu2 migrated almost 10 hours ago...
<tsimonq2> So on this one I'll call PEBKAC. If there's an actual bug, assign me. :)
<za1b1tsu> just found out about Multiload-ng, are there anymore cool applets I can use for lxpanel?
<za1b1tsu> Can someone help please, I ruined my desktop, spent weeks fine tuning my desktop in lubuntu and today I removed pcmanfm and modified autostart and rebooted, and now my desktop is going. I have pure LXDE, Unity or OpenBox
<za1b1tsu>  I reinstalled pcmanfm in unity and reinsert the line in pcmanfm, https://gist.github.com/bbtdev/704c3d78e0ec7524c8cf007ba93ff69a
<za1b1tsu> *reinsert the line in autostart
<za1b1tsu> but no success, anything I can do? It's not starting Lubuntu, only ubuntu unity, lxde, openbox
<za1b1tsu> can someone check their autostart if I am missing something? I deleted something by mistake
<cheguacamole> This lubuntu is the best OS have ever run off a USB by far; really happy with how it runs. am trying to run it off a bigger USB stick with more persistent storage. Any useful programs to do this with I'd be very interested in. (not LILI studio the options are too limited and small) thanks.
<cheguacamole> it's the mouse stuff
#lubuntu 2018-03-21
<Immy1101> hi
<Immy1101> i've just set up a system fully updated
<Immy1101> ive connected to ethernet with manual settings, and i've added a vpn. both work... but when i reboot, the ethernet does not start automatically, after setting the ethernet to connect via vpn whenever the former is detected
<Immy1101> it finally connected
<Immy1101> like two minutes after boot
<Immy1101> what is with that?
<meway> two questions. Will my Acer iconia tab w500, work with lubuntu? how do I run it side and side with windows in case lubuntu doesn't work?
<tsimonq2> You can try it out from a USB drive without installing it, and that should answer both questions.
<meway> How do I install it without a usb drive?
<meway> is there a way to do it manually?
<tsimonq2> I'm about to go to bed; #ubuntu might have more specifics. Sorry.
<meway> rip
<simba_> hurt... anyone in here?
<simba_> hurt = huro
<simba_> the links for the Mac installers are not working :(
<wary> What should I use with this HP Paviliondv1000?
<porkchops> hello guys, a quick question
<porkchops> I wanted to download the lts iso from the lubuntu official site, however I found two domains from google
<porkchops> which are lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net
<porkchops> are any of those valid, or should I get the files from only one of them?
<krytarik> porkchops: The first is the valid one, also see the topic here.
<porkchops> ah, that explains it
<porkchops> thank you
<porkchops> I remember using lubuntu.net a few years ago, so I was wondering if it was a fake one
<krytarik> Well, it was valid at that time.
<porkchops> gotcha
#lubuntu 2018-03-22
<test_> hello
<test_> i would like to install wine in lubuntu that i am running on virtual box
<test_> would someone please help ?
<test_> i have wine installed but i dont know how to start wn app with it
<cetrtek> hi
<cetrtek> can someone teach me how to run wine
<leszek> what is the issue?
<cetrtek> i have wine installed but i dont know how to start it
<leszek> you know what wine is? There isn't anything to start. Just double click an exe file and it should open up with wine
<cetrtek> i would like to run win apps with right mouse button and oppen with wine if that is possiblle
<cetrtek> doubbl eclick doesnt work
<leszek> that should be the default afaik
<cetrtek> excuse my english and sloppy typing
<leszek> if there isn't a wine entry in the right click open with menu you can try maybe to open with ... and then type in wine to open the exe with wine
<leszek> on the first time of execution wine will take some time to initialize the windows folder structure in ~/.wine/drive_c
<cetrtek> it says mistake has happened and i can only close
<cetrtek> i have it in slovenian so i am translating
<cetrtek> i cant start it with double click
<cetrtek> when i doublelick archiving program opens and message error has ocured
<cetrtek> i will reboot system in english brb
<cetrtek> ok no need to reboot i have it in english now
<cetrtek> archive manager openes instead of wine
<cetrtek> an error ocured while loading the archive
#lubuntu 2018-03-23
<za1b1tsu> So after installing waterfox, I could not tab complete in terminal, it said: bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<za1b1tsu> uninstalled waterfox, problem is no more
<tsimonq2> That means your hard drive was filled up by waterfox.
<za1b1tsu> I have free space: 17.4 gb in home
<za1b1tsu> ohh
<za1b1tsu> File System, free space: 106.4mb
<za1b1tsu> are there some temporary files I can safetly delete?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check file system to error
<JohnDoe_71Rus> with err filesystem remount to ro mode
<za1b1tsu> umm, yeah, I dont understand :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode and then check FS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/73iJi.png
<za1b1tsu> ok
<za1b1tsu> JohnDoe_71Rus, I did like you said first it stopped at: https://imgur.com/a/5ytba , pressed ENTER, Resume and then stopped at: https://imgur.com/a/n8h99 and from here I had to CTRL+ALT+DEL
<za1b1tsu> back in ubuntu, I had to report a system error
<za1b1tsu> on File System I still have 104mb left
<za1b1tsu> did sudo apt-get clean, got 738,7mb now
<hateball> za1b1tsu: you might have lots of old kernels, "sudo apt autoremove" should clean those
<Vallu> Hi there! I'm trying to install Lubuntu on a Acer Extensa 5220 with Windows 7...I downloaded the 32bit version and opened it with 7zip, then whatever I try to open from the unzipped folder the pc says it hasn't the proper sw to handle it...what am I supposed to do? thanks! Valentina.
<Vallu> sorry, windows vista
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Vallu: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<Vallu> Cheers!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu
<Thedarkb> Why was the non-PAE kernel option discontinued for Lubuntu?
<draget> I was sad to see that there were no beta builds for 18.04 on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/. It would be really neat if Lubuntu was included in the *buntu build cycles o.o
<krytarik> draget: That's what happens when nobody tests, you could start right there.
<draget> Testing would be so much easier if there were beta or daily-build ISOs :)
<draget> Already submittet three bug reports for (x/u)buntu 18.04 beta today. =D
<draget> As I am evaluating *buntu flavors for some old machines today.
<krytarik> 1.) There are dailies, and 2.) there were beta images too.
<draget> Oh… these here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<draget> I will test these… be prepared! *puts on software-braking-hat*
<draget> Aaaaand I made the installer crash! \o/ xD
<krytarik> Maybe that's the one that made releasing the Beta impossible then.
<draget> two of my earlier three bugs today were ubiquity related. =/
<draget> Any idea what the difference would be between an plain ubuntu-server without a desktop + the lubuntu-desktop package and the lubuntu iso?
<krytarik> draget: mini.iso + Lubuntu task would be closer to the latter though, or if it's about the installer issues, just use the alternate image.
<draget> Jup… the installer is currently broken on the live image.
#lubuntu 2018-03-24
<antis> ripdisk: sounds like your ssh daemon not running
<antis> Anyone knows how to make the power button on a laptop work with lxqt 0.10 in 16.04 lts?
<dimi06> des français par ici?
<tsimonq2> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dimi06> merci
<laptop_> I was wondering all things being equal what version of linux has the lowest system requirements for features, i.e. can run internet chrome and run flash. What os distribution should I download that will do that well
<laptop_> what is most lightweight version of ubuntu/debian
<laptop_> bodhi or lubuntu not puppy
<laptop_> which linux distrubtuion is least likely to drop 32 bit support soon
<Thedarkb> Right, it just said ubuntu experienced an internal error, I clicked show details and nothing came up.
<Thedarkb> The box just closed
<cheguacamole> Have you had help in here before thedarkb\
<cheguacamole> Have you had help in here before thedarkb
<Thedarkb> Yeah, I have.
<cheguacamole> ok cool
<cheguacamole> i'd have some suggestions but i'm just a noob
<cheguacamole> i just used to go out with a guy that fixed pcs and i'd hear him talking so i picked up a lot of stuff that way
<cheguacamole> I've been searching this lubuntu for log files to see error reports and things
<cheguacamole> but have yet to find them
#lubuntu 2018-03-25
<Lauren__> Anyone here to assist?
<krytarik> Lauren__: Just asking the actual question right away usually works out better.
<Lauren__> lol ok
<Lauren__> xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0 works to disable the trackpad on this hp but I need to run that each time it reboots. Can someone help?
<krytarik> Just add it to your autostart items?
<Lauren__> Yeah I've tried that and it doesn't disable it.
<Lauren__> It's been in the "Manual autostarted applications" section of "Default applications for LXSession"
<krytarik> Lauren__: Sounds about right, thanks for being more specific.  Do you see the command in '~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart' after adding it there then?
<Lauren__> No, I just looked there. Permission issue?
<Lauren__> oh wait
<Lauren__> I was looking in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu
<Lauren__> I don't see this path: ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<krytarik> That's a file fwiw.  Also, what version of Lubuntu are you on?
<Lauren__> 17.10
<Lauren__> krytarik: I added the line to autostart...should I try rebooting to see if that works?
<Lauren__> brb
<Lauren__> krytarik: Didn't work
<Lauren__> Had to manually run the command in terminal after it rebooted
<krytarik> Lauren__: I don't know what further to suggest then, sorry.
<DonVlad> How can I remove a PPA?
<tsimonq2> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:USER/PPA-NAME
<tsimonq2> Or, manually remove the file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<DonVlad> ok
<DonVlad> thanks!
<tsimonq2> No problem, have a nice day :)
<laptop_> why does lubuntu not auto update apps like manjaro
<tsimonq2> Because Lubuntu's not Manjaro.
<laptop_> how do you autoupdate apps, is there a debian distribution that does this for you
<tsimonq2> What do you mean by "autoupdate"?
<laptop_> like it will say 64 updates are ready and one of them say is your browser or an app installed ony our computer
<laptop_> it will update chromium rather than youu manually downloading and updating
<tsimonq2> There's an option similar to that in the GUI.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, I'd look into unattended-upgrades.
<tsimonq2> But, Lubuntu isn't a rolling distro.
<laptop_> which one is for debian bodhi?
<tsimonq2> ?
<laptop_> like which ubuntu/debian distro has a rolling release
<tsimonq2> Debian Sid is rolling.
<tsimonq2> The Ubuntu development release is technically rolling.
<laptop_> is debian sid low spec like bodhi
<tsimonq2> It's what you want it to be. ;)
<laptop_> do you know if the software store will update apps or download the updated version
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<laptop_> really so if install chromium and a new version comes out the store will alert me that it needs to update chromium and if I click okay it will download it
<laptop_> do you find ubuntu or debian releases to be more secure than arch
<tsimonq2> It depends.
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu is much more secure in some packages, Arch in others.
<laptop_> what about from hackers or viruses
<laptop_> for example take the latest malware exploit on the intel chips
<tsimonq2> Again, it depends, but I think both do a decent enough job at things.
<laptop_> ubuntu is not volunteer based so probably more incentive
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu is volunteer based.
<tsimonq2> I'm a volunteer.
<laptop_> oh I see
<tsimonq2> Yes, we have corporate backing that hires some Ubuntu developers, but the Ubuntu hierarchy is completely independent from Canonical's.
<laptop_> i see
#lubuntu 2019-03-18
<comuna> ola comunistas
<master> hi
<Milo_Draco> about 20 years since my last time using IRC, now here i am
#lubuntu 2019-03-19
<Jon_Starvel> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<linuxg> good evening
<linuxg> some one can help to solve a problem without reinstall the entire OS?
<linuxg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dDxZwRH5Dk/
<teward> linuxg: are you using Lubuntu?
<teward> and if so waht version?
<linuxg> 18.10 coscmic cattlefish
<teward> cuttlefish*
<teward> 1 moment
<teward> linuxg: confirm it doesn't actually exist - `ls /etc/apt`
<teward> does sources.list actually not exist in there?
<linuxg> yes
<linuxg> emm, no it doesen't exits
<teward> linuxg: if it doesn't exist, then https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2PQg6cz3tY/ contains a list of repositories that're COsmic specific.  You can take this and put the contents into sources.list as superuser and save it as sources.list.
<teward> it's got extra comments, but it's from my system (adapted for Cosmic specifically)
<teward> this'll also let you do updates to your computer :P
<linuxg> ok teward ty, but, is there no way availeble  just to reset my original source list to default settings?
<teward> linuxg: not without a reinstall to repopulate the list, no, but thankfully it's not *that* hard to recreate the list to 'workable' states
<linuxg> ok
<harold> hi
<harold> is lubuntu suitable for slow laptops?
<guiverc> harold, it may depend on what you consider a slow laptop, and what you intend to do with it  (memory plays a huge part in what you can expect from a laptop, not just speed of cpu..)
#lubuntu 2019-03-20
<NewToLubuntu> I am running 18.04 LTS now, could someone run me through how to make a boot disk for the lates version using LXQT?
<guiverc> Sorry NewToLubuntu I don't understand.  LXQt comes with 18.10 & later releases of Ubuntu, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS & earlier uses LXDE  (a GTK+ based desktop)
<NewToLubuntu> right, been thinking I should try out the new one to see if it would fix my graphics errors
<NewToLubuntu> I get black screens on normal startup, only troubleshoot mode (exit out) seems to disable graphics problems somehow
<Lub18042lts> If I have 3 screens connected, is it possible to make just the second and third mirror each other, with the first being the main and extending over to the second/third?
<Lub18042lts> hang on i think I got it, let me reset to see if it keeps
<Lub18042lts> how do i automount sda1 (an internal storage drive) on each startup?
<Netizan> exit
<u1u1> just installed lubuntu 18. it was a pain guys
<u1u1> i love lubuntu 16 and it "just works" installing lubuntu 18 is hard. the kde partioner refuse to delete the partions i need. so i had to do dd on the disc i wanted to install on
<u1u1> I am a long time user of lubuntu, and i just wanted to give you my feedback. I love this distro and it's also why i want to run 18 cause I know you guys put in a lot of work. But it just seems like a lot of problems arise
<u1u1> like why is there no "addtional drivers" ?
<u1u1> I upgrade to 18 and it got bells and whistels but if i want to install nvidia graphics i have to go trough terminal ?
<u1u1> maybe because it got bought up by canonical. guess we just can't have good thing :(
<u1u1>  ubuntu-drivers devices > sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall > sudo apt install nvidia-390
<u1u1> it's more work than opening up additional drivers imo
<u1u1> nothing works, guess its back to 16. as we say in Denmark "det er em ommer"
<rizwan_> Hi all, good to be in this chat room. I am a new user of Lubuntu and Linux, and am experiencing a mini-breakdown about once a week. I look forward to sharing this journey with you all
#lubuntu 2019-03-21
<Lub18042lts> I need to run /home/paul/Desktop/working.sh on startup. How to do it?
<xyz111> Hi All, just upgraded to Lubuntu 18.10 - generally quite happy, but wanted to customise the login screen and remove the screensaver. I was using 16.04 before, and that just felt much more lightweight. Any method that I can use to get back to that same login screen? Also, xscreensaver doesn't appear to turn off my monitor - just makes it black - with 16.04 it would actually turn the monitor off - any way for me to do the same with 18.10? Thanks
<guiverc> xyz111, fyi: 18.10 uses LXQt, so it'll have Qt libs in memory; if you use it with GTK+ apps you'll cause GTK+ & Qt libs to be in memory or duplicating libs that do ~same thing wasting memory..  Featherpad (Qt) replaced Leafpad (GTK+2) for example.  Maybe this is why it's feeling heavier - a thought
<guiverc> as for screensaver; have you looked in power & looked at 'switch off' timer (and is display power management ON)
<guiverc> the same greeter I suspect could be used (display manager), but can't recall what 16.04 used sorry
<xyz111> guiverc: thank you - apologies for the late reply - had stepped away for a few hours
<guiverc> :)
<space_time> hi folks
 * hui momo xcjc~~~
<Guest48079> will there ever be an LTS release of 18.10? loving lxqt
<wxl> Guest48079: yup. next ubuntu LTS there will be a lubuntu LTS
<Guest48079> nice. i love how lightweight lubuntu is. my system literally boots up in under 8 secs with a normal SATA SSD.
<Riz> hi all
<Riz> fellow ubuntu user here
<Guest48079> linux is actually amazing
<wxl> indeed
<Guest48079> any cool raspberry pi projects you guys recommend?
<Guest48079> #lubuntu-offtopic
<Guest48079> woopos
<wxl> the best microcontroller project i ever saw was an automated yogurt maker, but that's so #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<Riz> msg NickServ RESETPASS
<Riz> woops LOL
<Guest48079> yogurt maker eh?
#lubuntu 2019-03-22
<bedwin> I'm experiencing the issue described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1794922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794922 in linux (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 18.10 x86 (32bit) image fails to load "ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff" repeats" [High,Confirmed]
<bedwin> How can I make a launchpad account that is not tied to my personal public email account - to add in Affects me too, and to follow the bug?
<bedwin> It looks like this was fixed upstream by by kernel maintainers, and adopted by the Debian folks (at least forthcoming). Might we ever see a new build of the ISO used for install / live DVD?
<guiverc> bedwin, I doubt we'll see a new 18.10 x86 ISO  (looking at bug report now)
<bedwin_> guiverc, You look like the original bug reporter. OK. Thanks. I guess I'll try and64 or another flavor.
<guiverc> yeah I am  (testing on the dell 755 mentioned in that report now; but 19.04 x86 iso)
<bedwin_> I do have a really old launchpad account. Might add some notes to the ticket. I'm using a real Acer laptop, the 5810T.
<guiverc> i recall some of the testing of that bug; but I can't recall if final 18.10 iso was good or not (i'm not going to write an iso now; I'm heading to bed; just trying whatever is on the thumb-drive here ... nah it has the issue & i'm pretty sure it's 19.04 x86)
<bedwin_> Thank you for the follow-up. Goodnight. I could only find the amd64 Alpha release for Lubuntu using public searches.
<guiverc> they stopped producing x86 daily ISO's in mid-late dec-2018; the x86 19.04 ISO is from back then  (I used it earlier today)
<guiverc> yeah the ISO (20181220) boots fine in a real x86 box; but not the x86_64  :(
<gyngyn> ahoi everyone
<Guest72715> hi you all. when I use the defaut lubuntu file manager I've noticed that sometimes this file manager stops working. Then all icons of my desktop dissapear. The only way to recover them all is rebooting the computer. Is there another way of recovering them?
<n-iCe> hi
<mrAnomalyy> hi
<tsimonq2> hi
<lubun-arg> hello
<lubun-arg> lubuntu spanish ?
<tsimonq2> lubun-arg: Try #lubuntu-es
<lubun-arg> tsimonq2:  thanks
<tsimonq2> np
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest93807> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<ArmyMan007> Hey :) I need some help with my Lubuntu.
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ArmyMan007> Long story short: when I ran the LiveCD version of Lubuntu 18.04 LTS, I was able to see my WiFi proprietary device but couldn't install it. After I've installed Lubuntu, it won't seem to find it the device at all. What can I do?
<diogenes_> ArmyMan007, to run the driver manager, but you need to be conected to the internet
<ArmyMan007> I'm running Lubuntu on an HP Mini 110 1014NR
<ArmyMan007> diogenes_: there's no way for me to do that without internet connection?
<ArmyMan007> Before installation the driver was found but not installed. That's so weird :/
<ArmyMan007> Anyone?
<ArmyMan007> No one?
<diogenes_> ArmyMan007, there is a way
<diogenes_> it's called tethering
<ArmyMan007> diogenes_: How can I thether if I don't have WiFi adapter installed on my Lubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> That doesn't make any sense to me
<diogenes_> ArmyMan007, tethering means when you share the internet from your smartphone via usb cabble
<diogenes_> cable*
<ArmyMan007> Oh...... hmm didn't think about it. I'll try it
<ArmyMan007> OK. Got the tethering working. Now what?
<diogenes_> ArmyMan007, now open the driver manager
<diogenes_> and see if you get any driver recommended for your wireless card
<ArmyMan007> In progress of updating, taking my time here hehe
<ArmyMan007> Wait! Don't go! :(
#lubuntu 2019-03-23
<haliyucel> hi
<jackomix> hello?
<jackomix> i have an issue
<jackomix> i'm trying out linux, i installed a lubuntu iso on my usb using rufus
<jackomix> but when i boot it up it's only the desktop, no icons, no taskbar, nothing
<jackomix> and when i right click and try to launch a program it says "lx(something)-default no recongized)
<jackomix> i can't even launch the terminal
<diogenes_> jackomix, could be a broken installation or a faulty usb pendrive.
<jackomix> how can i check
<diogenes_> jackomix, try to check the usb pendrive for errors by right click, properties check (or something, i forgot, haven't used windows for ages)
<jackomix> alright i'm checking for erors
<jackomix> *errors
<jackomix> no errors were found
<jackomix> the usb is fat32
<jackomix> and i didn't do any partition stuff i just used rufus
<jackomix> is that the problem?
<diogenes_> jackomix, now check the checksums of the lubuntu.iso
<jackomix> it doesn't say the checksums on the download page
<jackomix> hello
<diogenes_> jackomix, https://askubuntu.com/questions/961698/how-can-i-verify-lubuntu-isos
<jackomix> the checksums are the same
<diogenes_> jackomix, then erase your usb drive completely and try to write the iso one more time but this time using etcher.\
<jackomix> alright
<jackomix> do i format it to fat32 or something?
<speed_> j
<jackomix> back
<jackomix> i was doing stuff but basically it was the same thing
<jackomix> also it was "lxsession-default"
<jackomix> that wasn't found
#lubuntu 2019-03-24
<Guest35965> What does that mean
<shaktiman> hi
<shaktiman> I have a issue
<shaktiman> screen if flickring on boot. when i boot my computer, screen stuck on lubntu logo and start blinking.
<shaktiman> system information, Dell Inspiron n5050, Core i3 3250m processor, 4 gb ram, 50gb ssd, 500 gb hdd.
<shaktiman> graphics, intel hd internal graphics card 3000
<shaktiman> can any one please solve this issue.
<apt-ghetto> Press the ESC key during the boot
<apt-ghetto> Maybe there is a hint to the cause
<sappheiros> My brightness function keys don't manage brightness as well as the slider bar. How can I help improve their functionality?
<sappheiros> (latitude d620)
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone happen to know the importance of lvmetad during startup?
<NewToLubuntu> it always gives a "failed to connect to lvmetad" message but still seems to boot up succesfully
<apt-ghetto> #NewToLubuntu Please show `sudo update-initramfs -u`
<Disco_Jimbo> hello mates
<Disco_Jimbo> Must be the Sunday church wore out everyone.
#lubuntu 2020-03-16
<lubot> <devikri> hello im using lubuntu 19.10, … every i use "apt update" my laptop became laggy. … is it really like that, or is it an issue ?
<Guest9013> hello, i want to install libiculx60 for lubuntu 19.10 64 bit. how can i do this
<UFO100> how can i fix Rescue Grub. i have search online but i will not work with out boot discg
<issslubuntunator> hey. thx for lubuntu 16
<issslubuntunator> when you make, minimal linux. cool linux that run on any device, and is without bloat you will win
<issslubuntunator> fuck apple enslave people
<issslubuntunator> and honestly, yes. Android might enslave people a little bit less
<issslubuntunator> but technology was made to set people free. No enslave them
<issslubuntunator> goodbye
<luuuubuntunator> so what I think I meant to say, is thank you
<luuuubuntunator> for those of you with access to yt : 79DijItQXMM
<rapidwave> How do I make Alt+Tab offer switch between all open applications?
<lubot> <heysoundude> @and_cappuccio [Ahaha my field is networking and network security by the way xD], I’d love to hear your opinion on WireGuard
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> @heysoundude [I’d love to hear your opinion on WireGuard], Well, as far as I know WireGuard is a young project, tests show that it's faster than openvpn for some aspects but from the point of view of the security I'd prefer openvpn as, being older, it has indeed less potential vulnerabilities that might be exploited
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> To be clear I'm not saying WireGuard sucks, Just saying it's young
<lubot> <heysoundude> I know this is way way off topic mods, so apologies, but it’s germane as it’s included with the kernel in the upcoming release of 20.04 as I understand things.
<lubot> <heysoundude> @and_cappuccio [To be clear I'm not saying WireGuard sucks, Just saying it's young], Thank you.  … A lot of folks are preaching the “less code, fewer vulnerabilities” mantra, but that’s not been proven in this case as far as I know.
<dzho> I think this is a reasonably cautionary take
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> @heysoundude [Thank you.  … A lot of folks are preaching the “less code, fewer vulnerabilities” …], There's indeed a Truth in this mantra, but you also have to think to the risk degree of these fewer vulnerabilities.
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’d like someone trusted to do a full test/audit.  I suspect some of those people may be on lockdown and looking for something to do; why not that?
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> I can't do that. I'm quite busy and I'm experienced in web applications penetration testing tbh
<milomilo> Hi everyone!
<milomilo> I need some help with lubuntu, can somebody help me?
<akem> Hi, ask your question.
<milomilo> I'm installing lubuntu right now, and at 75% of base system installing i get a popup alert with following message
<milomilo> Please insert the disc labeled 'Lubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release i386 (20180426) in the drive ' /media/cdrom/' and press ENTER
<milomilo> I'm total noob when it comes to ubuntu, maybe solution is simple idk
<wxl> did you check the disk for defects at boot?
<milomilo> Thank you for the help! :)
<milomilo> i did not, i assumed that my disk is okay since i had a windows copy on it
<akem> Install from a USB stick instead if you can.
<wxl> it's a check for download/copy errors of the installation image/media
<wxl> you should do that first
<akem> You shouldn't get into that kind of problem.
<milomilo> I'm currently installing from a usb
<wxl> my guess is that you have such an error, which is why you have such a strange problem
<milomilo> So, what you guys suggest i do next?
<wxl> run the check
<milomilo> Okay, i'm doing it. Hope you stay online :D  You are like blessing to me rn :D
<akem> Wait, you're installing from USB already?
<milomilo> yep
<akem> So there is no CD/DVD involved at all.
<milomilo> nope
<milomilo> i have it in my laptop but, it has nothing to do with the os installation
<wxl> don't get confused, akem. the image is a disk image regardless of the media you put it on
<akem> Ha ok wxl.
<milomilo> So i run into some kind of MD5 problem, it can not be checked
<wxl> then you have something wrong
<milomilo> Should i download another copy?
<milomilo> Maybe i used wrong method of makeing bootable usb, is a rufus good software for doing that?
<akem> Yes Rufus is fine.
<wxl> you should check the iso first
<akem> It's not the boot since you could start the install.
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> if the iso checks out then you don't need to re-download and you have a copy problem
<wxl> if i'm perfectly honest, the only tool i've seen be 100% reliable with making bootable images is dd, but that's a little advanced for most
<akem> dd is console only and it's not an option on Windows. But Rufus works just fine usually.
<wxl> btw just in case you wanted to know akem here's the readme for debian-cd, the tooling used to create the images, that says it uses ISO 9660 by default https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/view/head:/README#L275 (and given that it means that we're using https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660 which is "a file system for optical disc media"). confusing, i know
<wxl> "usually" being the operative word
<wxl> and afaik there's a gnu project that allows dd to work in windows
<akem> wxl, Ok, yeah, the message is confusing... :)
<wxl> most often i boot them in virtual machines, which makes it really confusing XD
<milomilo> I think i just got the wrong iso, can somebody send me the download link for 19.04 version since the one on official page is not aviable
<wxl> and here's coreutils for windows, which includes dd, through mysys2 https://packages.msys2.org/base/coreutils
<wxl> which page are you using?
<milomilo> lubuntu.net ?
<wxl> did you see the channel topic?
<milomilo> nope
<wxl> maybe you should look at it. there might be a hint there :)
<wxl> actually might be a couple hints
<milomilo> Got it :D
<wxl> you may want to contact the owner of lubuntu.net and tell them about all the pain and frustration they caused you by masquerading as the lubuntu website and ultimately providing you with misleading and incorrect information (19.04 is no longer supported, e.g.)
<milomilo> amazing, i'm fine tho xD
<milomilo> i'm still dumb, and i cant find proper link for copy
<wxl> i think the more they heard from actual lubuntu users the more they would be likely to actually do something about the problem
<wxl> under downloads :)
#lubuntu 2020-03-17
<bongo> Could anyone help, I can't get past partitions on install
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> What exactly is going wrong? Error message? Freeze? Computer explodes?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Any idea where would be  good place to look for software/library (I am looking for generator of matching speed/velocity/distance/acceleration graphs) and this is likely a poor place to do that.
<Guest32419> on my lubuntu 19.10 machine with disk encryption i have a error with the encrytpion. i can't found the solution on internet.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> what error?
<guiverc2> Guest32419, providing the error maybe helpful (pastebinit is not a single line), and I have no expertise with encryption, but I'd likely boot a 'live' system and `fsck`   (xfs_check which doesn't appear to be used for 19.10; it's the only thing I've used myself so I'd not take my advice as authorative)
<guiverc2> @Meteusz Konieczny, sorry I don't know any helpful software/library for you
<lubot> Zensible was added by: Zensible
<lubot> <Zensible> Hi all, just started to get to know lubuntu, what version do you recommend for daily use? 19.10 or 18.04.4? I see on the the webpage that 20.04 might be unstable so I won't bother with that one just yet.
<lubot> <Zensible> ok I'm just going to go along with 19.10 since it is the newest stable one
<guiverc2> 20.04 is still under development, thus changing.  It's not considered stable until release time (next month).   If you want to upgrade to 20.04, 19.10 is better as it supports it (both are LXQt). 18.04 uses older LXDE so will require re-install, but 18.04 supports x86 so is the only option if using 32bit. LXQt/19.10 is more modern...
<guiverc2> @Zensible ^
<lubot> <Zensible> thanks that answer made my choice easier.
<lubot> paddy7x was added by: paddy7x
<lubot> <paddy7x> Hello
<lubot> <Zensible> Another noob question I want to dual boot on a system that already has windows 10 installed. I put in a new ssd just for Lubuntu. Do I need a /boot/efi partition besides my / and /home partitions?
<diogenes_> Zensible, i always make a separate /boot/efi for linux.
<lubot> <Zensible> Ok thanks, I will do the same then.
<lubot> TheLimeRunner was added by: TheLimeRunner
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m a complete noobie. I’ve only used Ubuntu once when a friend Installed it for me. This is my first time installing Lubuntu and its for my girlfriend so she can become familiar with the os. I’ve ran into problems trying to install it though.
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/ofY53P8.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/RAwdaAe.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/uLCXwH5.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> Not sure why this keeps happening but os won’t install
<lubot> <paddy7x> It’s frustrating like hell
<wxl> what makes you think the problem isn't actually faulty hardware? did you check the disk for defects at booting to eliminate the possibility that it's the installation media?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> what makes you think the problem isn't actually faulty hardware? did you c …], I have no idea. Like I said in a noob. How can I check for defects?
<wxl> at the boot screen there's an option that says "check disk for defects." you arrow down to hit and hit enter.
<lubot> <paddy7x> I feel embarrassed a bit. I wish I knew more
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> at the boot screen there's an option that says "check disk for defects." y …], I’ll try that now
<lubot> <paddy7x> The computer is already on
<wxl> you would need to boot again from the installation media
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> you would need to boot again from the installation media], I just realized that.... restarting now bro 😉
<lubot> <paddy7x> Ok it’s checking now
<lubot> <paddy7x> Just waiting
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/04W8k3Q.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/ACxSBLz.jpg
<wxl> it was checking and then just went blank?
<lubot> <paddy7x> Thanks I’m advance for the support
<lubot> <paddy7x> You’re amazing
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> ok don't need the play-by-play, just the results
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/zZLlX6J.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> 1 error found
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> it was checking and then just went blank?], It appears to have just finished
<wxl> ok then you have a probelm
<wxl> you have one of two issues:
<wxl>  1. you downloaded an iso with an error
<wxl>  2. you copied a valid iso to the drive with an error
<lubot> <paddy7x> Ok
<wxl> if 1 is true, you need to redownload it until you get the right one
<wxl> if 2 is true, you need to recopy it until you get it right
<lubot> <paddy7x> So I’ll reformat the disk
<wxl> so what other computer do you have? please tell me it's not windows. please. it's probably windows ugh
<lubot> <paddy7x> And download another copy?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> so what other computer do you have? please tell me it's not windows. pleas …], Unfortunately
<wxl> you should, ideally, check which is your issue first, which means checking the iso
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <paddy7x> 😞
<wxl> what windows?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> what windows?], 10
<wxl> is it recently updated?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> is it recently updated?], Yes all up to date
<lubot> <paddy7x> And that computer is modern compare to this one
<wxl> ok, i'd open up powershell
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> ok, i'd open up powershell], I have no idea what that is
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> click the windows icon, type in powershell, run that application
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> oh boy], Told you I’m a newbie
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> click the windows icon, type in powershell, run that application], Ok just a sec
<lubot> <paddy7x> I mean I’m computer literate but not technical
<lubot> <paddy7x> Done
<wxl> i assume you downloaded the iso to the default location in your Downloads folder?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> i assume you downloaded the iso to the default location in your Downloads …], Correct
<lubot> <paddy7x> I did just that
<wxl> ok can you tell me the filename?
<lubot> <paddy7x> Ok one sec
<lubot> <paddy7x> Lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<wxl> i assume that's a lowercase l
<lubot> <paddy7x> Yes all lowercase
<lubot> <paddy7x> Sorry
<lubot> <paddy7x> It is lowercase
<wxl> i'm surprised at the screenshots you provided if you're using the alternate iso but ok
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> @wxl [<wxl> so what other computer do you have? please tell me it's not windows. pleas …], I heard that with wsl2 things are gonna change in windows
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> i'm surprised at the screenshots you provided if you're using the alternat …], Yes I did because there was mention of something
<wxl> ok well type this into powershell:
<lubot> <paddy7x> Damn this windows machine is slow for a modern computer
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> ok well type this into powershell:], Ok tell me please
<wxl> Get-FileHash .\Downloads\lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<lubot> <paddy7x> Ok
<wxl> the "hash" value should be 76d3de15324e6e0a33ccec38f6fcf4e9117198f6068a15695289d6a83cae0b8a
<wxl> although windows will give you uppercase letters
<lubot> <paddy7x> Typing it now
<lubot> <paddy7x> Yeap The Microsoft computer has crash
<lubot> <paddy7x> Waiting to reboot
<lubot> <paddy7x> 🤦‍♂️
<Guest40467> fun
<lubot> <paddy7x> We can try on my girlfriend other computer
<lubot> <paddy7x> It’s a Mac
<wxl> but you don't have the iso downloaded there
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> but you don't have the iso downloaded there], No but it will take like 2 minutes
<lubot> <paddy7x> Anyway waiting for computer to come on.....
<lubot> <paddy7x> I wish I was better at this
<lubot> <paddy7x> I need to learn this stuff
<wxl> incidentially there's documentation about all this, but............
<Guest40467> But if he only redownload iso and write it again. It's don't help?
<wxl> if they redownload the iso we can check whether or not it's valid and keep redownloading until it is correct (or just use bit torrent)
<wxl> once we have the right iso, we can copy it over and keep checking it and copying it until it's right
<Guest40467> I'm download via torrent. It's work good for me
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/G45ztn7.jpg
<wxl> if you do that, it automatically error checks
<lubot> <paddy7x> Going for the 32 bit
<wxl> by the way you're on the wrong website paddy
<wxl> lubuntu.net is not a valid lubuntu website
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> by the way you're on the wrong website paddy], 🤦‍♂️
<lubot> <paddy7x> Just kill me already
<wxl> i would urge you to complain to them for masquerading as the official lubuntu website when they are not
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> i would urge you to complain to them for masquerading as the official lubu …], I’ll do that for sure
<Guest40467> lubuntu.me you should use
<wxl> could you mouse over the link and copy and paste the value?
<lubot> <paddy7x> I feel even dumber now
<wxl> it's not your fault, it's theirs
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> could you mouse over the link and copy and paste the value?], Sure
<Guest40467> they don't delete old website
<wxl> if they were nice, they'd just redirect to our website
<wxl> it confuses users
<wxl> it also has misleading information in it
<wxl> most often in the form of being out of date
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Lol I downloaded mine from lubuntu.net too
<wxl> like here it says to download 19.04
<wxl> 19.04 is not supported
<wxl> and it says there are 32 bit and alternate-only versions for 19.04
<wxl> there are not and never were
<lubot> <paddy7x> Blue screen of death again.... on the windows computer
<wxl> it's really, really problematic
<lubot> <paddy7x> Don’t know what’s wrong with this computer
<wxl> the lubuntu team has tried to contact them to no avail. so, please, as users, tell them how this has personally affected you.
<Guest40467> blue screen? But why?
<wxl> cuz its windows?
<Guest40467> May be
<lubot> <paddy7x> @Guest40467 [<Guest40467> blue screen? But why?], Don’t know... the same problem happened 2 days ago
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> cuz its windows?], Could be
<lubot> <paddy7x> It’s why I’m trying to switch over to Linux
<lubot> <paddy7x> But it’s a learning curve 🤦🏻‍♂️
<wxl> @paddy7x do you know what model of computer you're trying to install this on? the more detailed of an answer you can give me, the better
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> @paddy7x do you know what model of computer you're trying to install this …], Yes I have the details
<lubot> <paddy7x> One sec
<lubot> <paddy7x> I attempted to download mint the first time but it was heavy for this computer so I had to do Lubuntu
<lubot> <paddy7x> I took this screen shot before installing Lubuntu
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/BXRE4Np.jpg
<wxl> oh look at you using inxi and everything
<wxl> good job
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> good job], Thanks 😊
<Guest40467> May be 18.04 but from lubuntu.me
<Guest40467> you should install
<wxl> ouch
<wxl> that's a 32-bit only computer
<wxl> that's not going to last very long
<Guest40467> 18.04 don't support 32-bit?
<wxl> 18.04 is the only option for 32-bit support
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> that's not going to last very long], Really?
<wxl> but it lasts (from lubuntu) only until 2021
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/ymvk8FZ.jpg
<wxl> you'll be able to upgrade it and everything until 2023
<wxl> after that, you'll have to move on to something else
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> 18.04 is the only option for 32-bit support], You are right my brother
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> you'll be able to upgrade it and everything until 2023], Three years is enough time
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m downloading the 32 bit
<lubot> <paddy7x> For desktop or alternate?
<Guest40467> And you have time to learn Linux
<lubot> <paddy7x> @Guest40467 [<Guest40467> And you have time to learn Linux], Exactly
<wxl> looks like you only have 1gb of memory
<wxl> you should do alternate
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> you should do alternate], Ok doing it now
<wxl> you should also start learning about debian. it's the upstream source of ubuntu. it's not as easy to use, but it will most likely support 32-bit for a long, long time.
<wxl> almost everything in ubuntu works the same as it does in debian. almost.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> you should also start learning about debian. it's the upstream source of u …], Just a quick question in your estimation how long will it take me to become literate in Dublin?
<wxl> debian is a little less user friendly and is behind, software version wise, relative to ubuntu, but it's stable
<wxl> well i mean i guess, i don't know. if you have nothing to try it on, quite a while! XD
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> well i mean i guess, i don't know. if you have nothing to try it on, quite …], 😳
<wxl> if those other two computers you have are powerful enough to run a virtual machine, you could practice with debian with that
<wxl> virtualbox is a great example of a free virtualization product
<wxl> (that's available on windows, mac, and linux)
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> if those other two computers you have are powerful enough to run a virtual …], Yes I had a software that did virtual machine. Called parallel
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> virtualbox is a great example of a free virtualization product], Yes
<lubot> <paddy7x> Great idea
<Guest40467> Is lubuntu always have so long installing on USB?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @Guest40467 [<Guest40467> Is lubuntu always have so long installing on USB?], Yes it took a while on the other computer.
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m trying on the Mac
<wxl> Guest40467: it takes as long as it takes. the length of time depends on the speed of the USB bus, the length of the ISO file, and likely the overall resources of the machine
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> Guest40467: it takes as long as it takes. the length of time depends on th …], It’s a very old computer
<Guest40467> Ok, thanks
<wxl> also most utilities that do the copying do some sort of error checking, which is additional overhead that again is going to be dependent on hardware and the length of the file
<lubot> <paddy7x> 2 hours download time. That will take forever
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/B7Xvfm0.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> Just have to wait
<wxl> or try the torrent option
<wxl> or just get the windows machine working :)
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> or try the torrent option], I’ll try that
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> or just get the windows machine working :)], Also try that
<Guest40467> What is your internet conection speed?
<wxl> torrent should automatically error check so you don't have to do the hashing
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> torrent should automatically error check so you don't have to do the hashi …], I’ll do that instead
<lubot> <paddy7x> Doing the torrent
<lubot> <paddy7x> For the 18.04 correct?
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/CJaI7eR.jpg
<Guest40467> Alternate 18.04 32-bit
<lubot> <paddy7x> Looking at the torrent now
<Guest40467> You start download?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @Guest40467 [<Guest40467> You start download?], Yeap
<lubot> <paddy7x> Hope it takes less time
<Guest40467> Ok, then you write image and install. All should be good
<lubot> <paddy7x> @Guest40467 [<Guest40467> Ok, then you write image and install. All should be good], I’ll keep you updated bro
<lubot> <paddy7x> Thanks again
<lubot> <paddy7x> Wish I could buy you lunch
<lubot> <paddy7x> 😉
<wxl> you're more than welcome to donate to lubuntu
<wxl> https://lubuntu.me/donate/
<lubot> <paddy7x> @wxl [<wxl> you're more than welcome to donate to lubuntu], Def will do that
<Guest40467> I'll change username on "Thefariol"
<wxl> thx :)
<wxl> Guest40467: /nick
<Guest40467> wxl, you work in lubuntu team?
<wxl> yep
<Guest40467> I'm now from installation media
<Thefariol> Good Night All
<wxl> bai
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> @paddy7x [<reply to image>], Old Memories.. 56k modem are You?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @and_cappuccio [Old Memories.. 56k modem are You?], Looks about my speeds. I'm guessing either terrible wifi or ADSL.
<lubot> <paddy7x> I was here earlier
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/zMnehL2.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m at the stage now and I don’t wanna screw up. Can someone please guide me?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> That error message is telling me you're trying to edit partitions on the incorrect device.
<lubot> <paddy7x> Ok
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> If you're installing from a USB flash drive, dev/sdb1 is the actually installer.
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’ll go back
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> If you go back you should see a list of all devices, can you send me that screen?
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/touRdA3.jpg
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> go to the option for detect discs and send me a pic of the screen
<lubot> <paddy7x> You mean “detect virtual driver disks from hardware manufacturer”?
<lubot> <paddy7x> Never mind I see it
<lubot> <paddy7x> Same message
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/sh4RGdS.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> Yes I’m installing from usb
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Ah okay, hit continue.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Now it should list the drives.
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/fCYZkdd.jpg
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I thought you were a little further ahead in the process.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [I thought you were a little further ahead in the process.], So did I 🤣
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Are you planning on ONLY running lubuntu on the machine or do you need to leave room for another OS? IE windows, etc?
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Are you planning on ONLY running lubuntu on the machine or do you need to leave …], Only Lubuntu
<lubot> <paddy7x> Nothing else
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Choose the first option for guided partitioning
<lubot> <paddy7x> All things Microsoft are being deleted
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m tired of Microsoft
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> then select option for use entire disk. It'll set up the ext4 root partition and the swap for you.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Choose the first option for guided partitioning], Ok
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [then select option for use entire disk. It'll set up the ext4 root partition and …], Excellent
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Then you should be good to go from there. That's the hardest part IMHO.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Then you should be good to go from there. That's the hardest part IMHO.], Thanks brother
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> No problem! Always happy to help! Especially new people getting into the world of Linux! It's a lot of fun! I still use Windows as my primary OS, but I've also been running Linux for over a decade so if I can help I will.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [No problem! Always happy to help! Especially new people getting into the world o …], I hope to do the same for someone else like you did for me
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> If you can get me the model number of your machine I'll take a look at it's hardware config and see if there is anything special you'll need to do.
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/TpAVoKa.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> All the info is here
<lubot> <paddy7x> Before I tried to install mint
<lubot> <paddy7x> But it was to have
<lubot> <paddy7x> Heavy
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I see intel graphics, chipset and wifi so you should be good out of the box!
<lubot> <paddy7x> So I am trying Lubuntu
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [I see intel graphics, chipset and wifi so you should be good out of the box!], Thanks
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> If I remember correctly the T2050 is a lower speced Core 2 Model.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Under the branding "Centrino"
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> It should play nicely with LXQT
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Under the branding "Centrino"], I think it is
<lubot> <paddy7x> It’s the duos
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Ah, it's pre-core 2. No wonder you had some issues with Mint. Should be good for Lubuntu. That machine is 32bit only though, so once the 18.04LTS it out of support you'll need to find an alternative distro that still supplies 32bit images.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Ah, it's pre-core 2. No wonder you had some issues with Mint. Should be good for …], Yes that’s true
<lubot> <paddy7x> I believe I have 3 years of support
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Yeah you're good till 2023.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @paddy7x How's the install coming?
#lubuntu 2020-03-18
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [@paddy7x How's the install coming?], All done
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/FNU3y70.jpg
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Yay! Make sure you run your updates! ;)
<lubot> <paddy7x> Took like 2 years
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Yay! Make sure you run your updates! ;)], I’m trying to figure that out
<lubot> <paddy7x> 😉
<lubot> <paddy7x> Also the pop up window for the WiFi isn’t showing
<lubot> <paddy7x> Hopefully after updates it will work
<lubot> <paddy7x> I can’t connect to the internet
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Need more details. Are you unable to connect to wifi?
<lubot> <paddy7x> And the pop up window that shows the login isn’t showing
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Need more details. Are you unable to connect to wifi?], No can’t connect
<lubot> <paddy7x> Normal there is a pop up to log in
<lubot> <paddy7x> But now there is nothing
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Is the network icon still showing in the status bar?
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 956x1276) https://i.imgur.com/0EuWjzQ.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> The connection it’s showing but when I click there is suppose to be a log in screen from a website so I can connect
<lubot> <paddy7x> But it doesn’t show
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Open firefox, try to browse, page should load.
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/YpoUcWL.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> Not working
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Did you forget the network and reconnect to it?
<lubot> <paddy7x> Hmmm 🤔
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> It may have a token saved so it's not authing properly.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Did you forget the network and reconnect to it?], I’ll try that
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Did you forget the network and reconnect to it?], Not working
<lubot> <paddy7x> Very weird
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> That seems odd. If you already did the web auth it should have still been authed for whatever amount of time it's configured to.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Have ya given it a restart yet?
<lubot> <paddy7x> That’s what I thought
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> The networking stack may have been upgraded
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [The networking stack may have been upgraded], Networking stack?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Packages related to the network
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> When you did your system update, some of the network related packges may have had an update and wouldn'
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> t trigger until a reboot/log out log in
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’ve restarted and still nothing
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> That's weird....have another network like mobile hot spot you can use to verify if it's a network issue or an issue with the laptop itself?
<MeteorHammer> Hmm...  Okay, so my audio is broken.  I've checked a ton of guides online, and yet, it's still broken, even though everything looks fine, software-wise.  I can't get anything through the speakers, but if I plug in a set of headphones, that works just fine.
<guiverc2> MeteorHammer, you haven't mentioned your release, but I'd normally play in `pavucontrol` (pulse audio volume control) for issues with no sound, or sound coming out different output to where I want it to
<guiverc2> MeteorHammer, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/2/2.5/2.5.2/pulseaudio_volume_control.html
<MeteorHammer> yeah, I've taken a look at pavucontrol.  Also looked at alsamixer, used pacmd to check if it's muted via the "list-sinks" command, tested with aplay, checked to see that it was recognizing my card with "sudo aplay -l", made sure I had the sound modules installed, checked lspci for the physical card, tried manually starting the audio drivers, and tried reinstalling the drivers.
<MeteorHammer> Oddly enough, aplay will give a response on the screen as if it's playing something, but it won't with sudo.
<MeteorHammer> I remember that the last time I messed with Ubuntu, all I needed to do was unmute the output in alsamixer every time I installed it to one of my other laptops.
<MeteorHammer> Holy crap, it's midnight.  I'mma idle here for responses.
<guiverc2> I still don't know your release, however I'm very unlikley to know how to help sorry MeteorHammer
<MeteorHammer> Oh.  right..  Eaon Ermine.  XD
<guiverc2> :) thanks.
<MeteorHammer> It's probably something dumb my gf and I forgot to do, tbh.
<MeteorHammer> Thank you.
<MeteorHammer> How about this virus, huh?
<guiverc2> that discussion belongs in -offtopic, but yeah I do see mention of it in other -offtopic rooms on occasion..
<Thefariol> lubot, you install linux?
<rs2009> Lubuntu of Raspberry Pi 19.10, building image.
<rs2009> I hope everyone appreciates the idea since have started working on it.
<rs2009> :)
<rs2009> Creation of Lubuntu RPI Council underway, looking for volunteers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @rs2009 [<rs2009> Lubuntu of Raspberry Pi 19.10, building image.], How exactly are you building the image? Note: just an apt install of required packages doesn't make things work for everything.
<rs2009> I've decided to flash the disk image to my SD Card, make the changes and rebuild the image by reading the SD Card/copying partitions to a disk image
<lubot> Rudra Saraswat was added by: Rudra Saraswat
<rs2009> Ah, connected via telegram.
<The_LoudSpeaker> that might work for you but that iso might not work for different people / different versions of Pi some things might be hardware specific..
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, that would create a huge iso. We should try to reduce the size as much as we can.
<The_LoudSpeaker> go ahead and try it tho.
<The_LoudSpeaker> when you create the iso, host it somewhere, (gdrive or something)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Others will be able to download and test it then.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Nah, going to make a common ISO. I'll copy the partitions into an ISO of the size required.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I will host on my server
<The_LoudSpeaker> where exactly is your server situated? Bombay?
<The_LoudSpeaker> if hosted on a server, the downloads will be slow for locations that are away.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> You guessed I'm India? Anyways, it does download quite fast for me
<The_LoudSpeaker> I guessed on basis of your name.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm referring to a 5GB Hackintosh file
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am from Hyderabad.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ah great...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am in Delhi
<The_LoudSpeaker> you should join #lubuntu-devel
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, I will...
<The_LoudSpeaker> and #lubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am posting there
<workpls> df
<workpls> Um
<workpls> Not trying to spam :/
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> If you have question just ask it
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, it is not allowed to post empty text
<ElPedrologo> hola
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> If you have question just ask it
<lubot> <paddy7x> Hello all.
<lubot> <paddy7x> I have a problem and I need to find the MAC address on lubuntu. Can anybody help?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> You should be able to view it in the device details in network manager.
<lubot> <paddy7x> I made a generous donation yesterday. I feel I need to find a learning community
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [You should be able to view it in the device details in network manager.], Thanks
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Alternatively open a terminal and use "ifconfig | grep Hwaddr"
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> That will display ethernet and wifi mac address,.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Alternatively open a terminal and use "ifconfig | grep Hwaddr"], All in one?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Seperated
<lubot> <paddy7x> Ok
<lubot> <paddy7x> One sec
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/3Frt0ya.jpg
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Ah I forgot nettools isn't in the default ISO
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Go ahead and install that then run the command again
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [Go ahead and install that then run the command again], Ok doing it now
<donofrio> how do I get my ssid passphase to be accepted by the network manger?  it is 9 chars long but doesn't seem to want to use it?  I mean it tries and then returns the dialog box....
<akem> Maybe you need to specify if it's wep or wpa1 or 2, that kind of thing?
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/UdTqzzE.jpg
<donofrio> akem, how/where?  it seems to take it but then doesn't?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @paddy7x try just ifconfig then
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> The commands may have changed I haven't used them in a while.
<lubot> <paddy7x> @TheLimeRunner [The commands may have changed I haven't used them in a while.], Thanks
<akem> donofrio, Maybe there is some icon in the connect box, i don't have lubuntu right now, maybe double check you don't have capslock enabled and the correct keyboard map.
<akem> paddy7, looks like it's normal, so yeah the output must have changed.
<donofrio> no caps lock no num lock show password shows correct text
<wxl> @paddy7x @TheLimeRunner you don't need nettools; `ip link show` will do the trick
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @wxl I've never used that command before. TIL something new!
<wxl> well, it's the replacement for nettools, so
<wxl> `ip a` should be considered a replacement for `ifconfig`
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Honestly I have not had to use my terminal for anything related to networking in linux since probably 2011.
<wxl> technically it will show the mac address ("link/ether") but using `link show` will limit it to just that
<lubot> <paddy7x> Found it
<lubot> <paddy7x> Thanks John
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Np! :)
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Keep the commands wxl mentioned in a text doc incase you ever need them again :)
<wxl> fwiw for support i almost always reference cli tools because they're unambiguous, their results are repeatable, and there's really only one way to do them. telling people where to click is often much harder.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> True! I'll keep that in mind. Would make support a lot easier when you're using the same commands cross platform rather than trying to figure out which gui they're using.
<wxl> yuuup
<pin_phreek_yt> hi everyone
<kc2bez> o/
<pkcbrandon> @kc2bez kc1chp here
#lubuntu 2020-03-19
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Lubuntu of Raspberry Pi 4 is not working with sddm/lightdm. Only gdm3 is working.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Thus, am building with gdm3 rather than sddm.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> t.me/lubunturpidev
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Telegram Channel for RPI Development
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> 'sddm' causing many issues. Won't start up, nor would when you'd try to start the service manually.
<xxx1> hey
<Guest_28> hey
<Guest_28> Could you help me, which version should I download?
<Guest_28> 20.04 Focal Fossa or 19.10 Eoan Ermine (LXQt)?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> 20.04 has not been released yet and is still in testing. I would recommend 19.10
<Guest_28> Ok, Thanks
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Np :)
<Guest_28> I have slow computer and want to move from Ubuntu to Lubuntu 19.10. Should I reinstall completely or changing desktop environment is enough?
<lubot> <kc2bez> There are enough differences it might be beneficial to reinstall. Make sure to back up any data you have first.
<Guest_28> Ok gonna use startup disc creator and make clean reinstall, thx
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy to help.
#lubuntu 2020-03-20
<jsgigax> is there an easy terminal command in lubuntu to flip desktop 180 degrees?  Just have a monitor that only easy way to hook up is upside down.
<jsgigax> the place to do it in gui is grayed out
<guiverc> jsgigax, you haven't said what release, in 18.04 I'd likely use xrandr (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution) but I've not used it with any LXQt based newer release
<jsgigax> it's latest fully updated so he says
<jsgigax> kinda just middle man here honestly
<guiverc> jsgigax, 19.10 still relies on X so it'd likely still work; but I've not used it in years (maybe not since 16.04), it's all I know and thus what I'd try first if I needed it for my box
<jsgigax> I'm pretty sure he's tried that, however, I just showed up right before he's basically given up
<guiverc> the only other option mentioned in aforementioned wiki page is modifying xorg.conf; you'll have to wait & see if others are more suggestions as I'm out sorry
<lynorian> jsgigax is this a vga monitor?
<lynorian> I think rotation of flipping did not work over vga based on how the analog signal is sent over the wire
<jsgigax> yes it is
<jsgigax> should it work with DVI?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I think it should
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> But you still should verify
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I might be wrong, you see
<lubot> <lynorian> I think that is why that option is grayed out
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Hello
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Does Lubuntu have opensauce in 20.04
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Sry, I mean openbox
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Window Manager😅
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes. it is still openbox
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @kc2bez [Yes. it is still openbox], Nice, will try it
<lubot> <Rutvikm> And will help report bugs (if there are any still left) before actual release
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I'm sure there will be none
<honjaakuma> Hi
#lubuntu 2020-03-21
<lubot> undandy was added by: undandy
<ball> Downloading lubuntu-19.10
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @ball [<ball> Downloading lubuntu-19.10], Get 20.04 beta instead
<lubot> <Rutvikm> 19.10 won't be updating to 20.04 automatically afaik
<guiverc> 19.10 users will get the option to release-upgrade to 20.04 post-release (not the first day though; it's turned on/enabled usually later)
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.04 hasn't been released and should only be used in testing, not production use.
<ball> I can nuke and pave when 20.04 is released.
<ball> Might have a spare SSD by then.
<ball> That's the first gigabyte downloaded...
<ball> ...installing, if it can find the first disk.
<ball> Nope.  It's not seeing disks (tried two disks, two SATA cables)
<Guest94709> google
<Guest94709> http://google.com
<ball> Oh well.
<ball> Hey look, it's snowing on my computer.
<ball> Can Lubuntu install onto a mirrored pair of SATA disks?
<guiverc> there are many ways to mirror disks, with hardware mirroring the mirror'd disks (sata/sas/scsi/..) appear as single disks so lubuntu isn't even aware it's mirrored
<ball> Can Lubuntu create a software mirror?
<ball> (and install onto that)/
<guiverc> sorry I have no experience with that and can't answer ball
<ball> Understood.  Thanks anyway.
<ball> I'll try a single disk for now.
<guiverc> it may require you to manually setup your disks, then using 'Manual Partitioning" to use the prepared setup you want...
 * ball nods
<ren_> sd
<mattabile> hello
<nmzm> Hello everyone. How can I create a live usb with lubuntu? I do know how to do this using a CD
<akem> I think you can use woeusb/woeusbgui and the LUbuntu ISO.
<akem> You may have to install it first.
<nmzm> Hmm, so there isn't a way to create a live usb from live cd? :( Sadly, but thanks for the info! :)
<akem> It will work the same way from a live CD.
<nmzm> hmm, thank you, akem. Gonna try that :)
<akem> In fact i think i was wrong; try to run 'usb-creator-gtk' instead.
<akem> woeusb is for Windows ISOs. :P
<nmzm> hmm, usb-creator-gtk is preinstalled?
<akem> No, but "usb-creator-kde" should be :P
<akem> Otherwise install one on them with apt, they are tiny tools. But "sudo usb-creator-kde" should work.
<nmzm> thank you, akem, will try that! :)
<akem> Yeah, let us know. I run regular Ubuntu on this machine, and i have LUbuntu in a virtual machine...They are a bit different on some aspects OFC.
<nmzm> Thanks for help, akem :p
<akem> nmzm, Np, good you got it working, cause i was a bit messy with the different usb creators available... :P
<yk901> is the current dailybuild of lubuntu (03.21) usable, or does it have any showstopping bugs / dev issues to be resolved?
<yk901> lubunt 20.04 dailybuild I mean
<genii> yk901: Better channel to enquire in would be  #ubuntu+1
<tebogo> hi
#lubuntu 2020-03-22
<aarias> colombia
<lubot> poteintejok was added by: poteintejok
<lubot> <poteintejok> hello
<guiverc> @poteintejok, this isn't a chat room, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, and please be patient awaiting replies, volunteers will respond when they can)
<lubot> <poteintejok> Who can hack a website?
<guiverc> Sorry I don't see that as a Lubuntu Support question.  Only Lubuntu support questions please.
<risto> hello
<Zaur> l
<Zaur> hi everyone
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Is there a Lubuntu off-topic telegram channel or is it just limited to IRC?
<krytarik> Yes, as per <https://lubuntu.me/links/>, that would be: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic
<lubot> <kc2bez> The offtopic channel is bridged just like this channel.
<Zaur> who #lubuntu
<krytarik> Zaur: Hello, do you need any help with Lubuntu (or with IRC) ?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Can someone shoot me an invite to the OT one? It's the only one I'm seemingly not in.
<krytarik> Did you not see my response above?
<Zaur> Hey. Hi. Yep. I would like to put chrome icon to the quicklunch. How can I do that? Simply dragging an icon to the quicklunch wouldn't work.
<krytarik> What version of Lubuntu?
<Zaur> I'm very new for the linux user. So pls take it into consideration )
<Zaur> version is 19.10
<Zaur> and one more. I'm using quassel irc for that chat. How can i make avaliable channel list? Cause right now I can't see the list of users in channel
<krytarik> You'll need somebody else to answer either of those.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Dragging to the quicklaunch is the right approach. It can be a little tricky to get it in the right spot. The red X should turn green when you get it there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> For users in quassel go to view and select Nicks. The list of the nicks should show in the right panel for the channel you are in.
<Zaur> Lubot That's right. I noted that.  Although The red X turns to green but It still says that "chrome.desktop cannot be embedded into Quicklaunch for now"
<lubot> <kc2bez> Are you dragging it from the menu?
<Zaur> Not I'm dragging it from Application folder
<lubot> <kc2bez> Try dragging it from the menu.
<Zaur> Oh. Thx to you Lubot. I've tried it from the menu and It's worked
<lubot> <kc2bez> Excellent!
<lubot> <kc2bez> BTW Lubot is the bot that bridges Telegram to IRC my nick is kc2bez you should see it in the <>
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can mention me with a `@kc2bez`
<Zaur> @kc2bez Thx for info. I haven't been using irc since 2001 ))... and I used only mirc. So it's a little bit new for me try to use quassel )).
<Zaur> Acctually missed that kind of communication. It's like old school u know )
<lubot> <kc2bez> Quassel is nice, I use that when I am not on Telegram. IRC is still great.
<Zaur> Can i join to this irc channel from telegram ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can find all of our IRC channels at https://lubuntu.me/links
<Zaur> I will try that on my own.
<Zaur> @kc2bez Oh, thx..
<lubot> <kc2bez> YW Enjoy!
<Zaur> U know in quassel the option "Show Nick List" is not active. It's gray...
<Zaur> can't activate it
<krytarik> Make sure to be on a channel tab when trying to activate it?
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 410x431) https://i.imgur.com/zxsYLaz.jpg In the view menu?
<Zaur> I'm on channel tab. But still nothing. I've tried restore default option in "configure interface" but still not working
<Zaur> @kc2bez yep. In that view menu. And in my case it's name is "show nick list"
<kc2bez> Which version of quassel do you have? `apt-cache policy quassel` should let you know.
<Zaur> @kc2bez 1:0.13.1-1ubuntu1.19.10.1 500
<kc2bez> I can't explain that Zaur I have looked on a couple of machines now and they all look like my screenshot and the nick list shows to the right side of the window.
<Zaur> @kc2bez when i was connected to it first time the channel nick list was avaliable then something happened (I think i closed it accidentally) and it's became unavaliable
<Zaur> Will try reboot it
<Zaur> @kc2bez can I reinstall quassel?
